# 
,   -      -      ,      ,      -             .        -  ,     ,  .
,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

**, 


> -  ,     ,  .


         . ,  -    -   ,          .
  .

----------

.

     . 

 16.09.08  . 
   -   .
 19.09.08    . 

 ?

----------

-    ,     .  ...
 :  ,   -      , -  :Smilie:

----------

> -    ,     .  ...
>  :  ,   -      , -


  ,  9.00   20 .

    19.09.08  17.37
 .  !

----------


## ..

..    ...  -      ,    ,  ,   8...   -    (  ),      ...
  ,    :Frown:

----------

.

----------


## Myppp

> ..    ...  -      ,    ,  ,   8...   -    (  ),      ...
>   ,


     ( ,   ) ,        ...

----------


## Larik

,  (

----------


## ticktack

!   !     !

----------

""   
19.09.08   5   (   ) 50  500000                  .       .       .          .

----------

?

----------


## Sveda

-   ? !        . 
    ,    ...  ...

----------


## Irinka

-    .

----------

,    .   2    ...

----------

11-12 .     -  , ,   . ,     ,      ,     (  ,  ,       ,       :Smilie: )
  ,     ,         ,      .    - .
 ,  PR   "   "?    -  - , .

----------

14.10   ,   .   16.10 (   )
   ,        !!!

----------

,       2 !

----------


## ..

13.10.2008  .   ,     .
     ,    ""     .... .

----------

.      .    -    (  ).     . -    .   .

----------


## Sveda

-     ...  ,   ... 
          ,   .   : "                 .    (  )  .   ...     ,      ,      ...    -   . "
      .  ,   -.  ,        ...

----------

,      .
      ,         !
           .

.   ...

----------


## ..

!    !!!   ,     -  -   ...
        -  ,    ,        !

----------

> 


,    ,       ?  :Wink:

----------

13.10  ,     ....       ""!!!!!!!!

----------

-    10    
 - ,    
       -

----------


## Sveda

10       ....          .    ,   1000 .     ?     ,    ?

----------

.      .           .     .     .      .

----------

> .           .     .


   ..    ,  : "    ,   -".  ,  4!!          ...   ,   ,   ...    - . 

   ,  .

----------


## M@

> ,  ,       -   ,   .


 ,   .    13.10            ,       :Frown:  

    ,     ,   ?.. ,  ,  .    ,                 ???

----------

> .      ?


   .       .

----------

50   = 2 . 

 .

   13.10         (40.)   
!!! 15.10    - (20.)  -    .
 .  .

----------


## .

*M@*,   ,    ?       ,  -      :Wink:

----------


## m0508

"  ,      10  11 .
-   2007 ,       ." 




    ,    ...  
 .

----------

> ?


... .    .   8-(
"..."

----------


## M@

> *M@*,   ,    ?       ,  -


 ! :Smilie:    ,   ?!    .     ,    ,         "" ( ).   ,        -   ,  ,        .

----------


## S

> "  ,      10  11 .
> -   2007 ,       ." 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ,    ...  
>  .


    ,    .
        ,        .      .

----------


## S

> ,     ,   ?.. ,  ,  .    ,                 ???


,  , .
. (   ) -   newsru.com,     -.           ,      .
    ..
      .

----------


## ..

S!
       -    ,  .
...      ...

----------


## S

> S!
>        -    ,  .
> ...      ...


 ...
 !   ,   .     ?
, .
, ,    ((((

----------


## ..

> , ,    ((((


 ,   :Frown:   :yes:

----------


## Larky

> ...


     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Men(rus)

:yes: 
  20 ,  ?  :Wow:    ,         :yes:  -     ,       .

----------

...    .  .        .       . ..   -    .  ..       .

----------


## Lupanova

20.10.2008 16:30  7
17  2008       ,       .                  ,    . 

 ,  ,    ,  .                  ,     ,          .   -        .       ,        ,             ,   .

      -       ,        ,         .

----------

> ...    .  .        .       . ..   -    .  ..       .



 -     ,   .
,     -   26,  32,    .
 -   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ???


:          .

----------

.

----------

> :          .


,  
-   ,       ()    .
-    (  ) - 
-     ( ) -  .


    ?   ,   ,     "-",    ,  "  "  ..

    , ,      .

----------

13.10.08 -        ,    10  70 ..   :
1.    . -     . .
2.     .
3.    13.10.08   21.10.08
4.   ,         -3-.

 ,          .,    .    -       :Frown: (

 - ,         -   ,      ,      .

----------

> ,         -3-.


         ?
, ,      3 .  - - ,        ,  -  .

----------


## Lupanova

S&P     13  

 ".".   Standard & Poor's 10  2008         13     ""  "" -    .

   "", ,  "", -, -,  "   ",  "",   ,   " ",  "", -  ,    " ",.

"                          ", -    Standard & Poor's  .      ,  ,   ,       ,  ,      .


      .

----------


## Larky

> 1.    . -     . .


   ?  ,       ? :Wink:

----------

!       ,    500 . .  14 .    ,          ,           ,        .   ,         ,       . ,

----------


## Larky

> ,         ,       .


  ...       ,     ...

----------


## Men(rus)

> ?
> , ,      3 .  - - ,        ,  -  .


   4

----------

10/10/08   - 8 ,      ,     ,

----------

> 4


.   4.

----------

:      ,   ,     13.10 . :   20 .     .     20/10   21% .       ( 13/10)   3-5  .     , ....   ?

----------

> :      ,   ,     13.10 . :   20 .     .     20/10   21% .       ( 13/10)   3-5  .     , ....   ?


))   ...
 ,     ....   ,       ....   6,   ......

----------

...          .... (((

----------

> :      ,   ,     13.10 . :   20 .     .     20/10   21% .       ( 13/10)   3-5  .     , ....   ?


   ...    ,   ,     .      ,        .    ,       ,    ...

----------

. ,  , .

----------

20.10.   13.10           200!!!

----------

.
      .
---
  ..     .....672
---
      .

      :
     15-  16-  
        !
(     )
 3'386 
 5'000 
 300'000  !     !
 375'000 
-

   !!!

----------


## -

- .      ,      24.09    01.10.   ,      .     .  ......      13.10   . -,    -. :Razz:

----------

?? ,   =(

----------

,    ?

----------

15   27000  \     ,    ..     ..   - ,    ..      ,       ..       ..  - "" -       ,       ..           ..   !!   ,    ..  -   ..  ..         ..       1879   ,    ..     !)))

----------

> ,    ?


 .   .    ,    ?

----------

> :      ,   ,     13.10 . :   20 .     .     20/10   21% .       ( 13/10)   3-5  .     , ....   ?


   - ,      " "    - , ,  . ,    , , , . 
,   ,    .,   .

----------


## lusha

.  ,     !!!   ??????  13    ,    ........   15    (        ).          ,   ?

----------


## lusha

- ,   13 ,    ?

----------

!!   !!!                  !!

----------

"   "", ,  "", -, -,  "   ",  "",   ,   " ",  "", -  ,    " ",.
      ."

! -     !!!

----------

,          .

----------


## Klya_Ksa

( ),    ,    .   ..    ,         -  -    =    ..      .       ,     .
  ,

----------


## Bionicle12

> :      ,   ,     13.10 . :   20 .     .     20/10   21% .       ( 13/10)   3-5  .     , ....   ?


    ,    ( "")    .          ?

----------


## Bionicle12

> ( ),    ,    .   ..    ,         -  -    =    ..      .       ,     .
>   ,


  .  ,   "    ".       .  .   -,    -      (  ).     .   .        ,     ,      ?  -    ( ) .   ,    .     .

----------

,      -  !     13-    163000 -  15-,  14-   , 75200 -    .           (  ,   2 .).      ,      ,   ,    .      ,  .
 ,        .         10.....

----------

12 .   1,5  " "      .        -        .       ,      -  -     ,   3      - .    -      .   -         ,     ,        .

           100       .           .

----------


## .

**,   -,   ? 
   ,        ,         :Wink:       .            :Cool:

----------

> **,   -,   ? 
>    ,        ,              .


     ...      2,2       .       //.    ...,             ,       ...

----------

.

 ,      .

             " "   :

" "
1.                    .  (        ).         ,   .
2.       .      .
3. ,        (    )        ,          .
4. ,     -      .

" "

1.    ()      5-6   (   / ). .. ,    13.10    22.10. (      ).


"   "

      (     )    -     ,   ""       : "", "  "   ,           ,  ,    ( ),           .

"  "

     :
1.   -    " "      ,         -.       .
2.  - ( )        -  ,   -       .
3.    - ( ).           .

""

   .
    ,             .      ,    "" .    ,             .

         .

PS
 ,              
    ,        ,     .

 ,

----------

(      )  - 3, 13.10
   16.
   ,     ,    ""      ,    .
      .
    ,     ,    ...

----------

.   :
"        12 ."

 ?     . .
  ,    .            " "         ,       -      ... .                ,  -           .

        1:40    ...        )   ...

----------

"" ,          .        "Media Sapiens". )

----------


## Lupanova

?       350.    .    .         ,   .

----------

> ,      -  !     13-    163000 -  15-,  14-   , 75200 -    .           (  ,   2 .).      ,      ,   ,    .      ,  .
>  ,        .         10.....



   10 !!     !!!!!       !!!

----------


## Bionicle12

> ,      .


    ,  .  , , ,   ?




> 2.       .      .


     - .    .




> 1.    ()      5-6   (   / ). .. ,    13.10    22.10. (      ).


   " ".   ,     (      ,     ,               ).




> ,   ""


, ,     .      ,        .




> :
> 1.   -    " "      ,         -.       .


    ,   ,  ?




> 2.  - ( )        -  ,   -       .
> 3.    - ( ).           .


 ,  . 50%.




> ,             .


,        .

----------

13  14   .   .       . .

----------

> 13  14   .   .       . .


          ..........

----------

15    .  .         ,    ,      .  , , .         ,       ,   .    ,     .

----------


## S

.
   (1 100 000),    13.10      .     100 000 - 400 000.    12 000,    .
 (       ),    ,     ,     .

----------


## S

P.S.  " "  -     ,             )))

----------

.
  ,   ...
      (1013.10)            :Frown: 



            .
,         ,       ,   .    ,

----------

,    (/)  14   !  :Smilie:

----------

> .
> 
>              " "   :
> 
> " "
> 
> 1.    ()      5-6   (   / ). .. ,    13.10    22.10. (      ).
> 
>  ,


  ,      5-6        / ?

----------

!!!         .            )))))    !!!       !!!       !!!

----------


## +

13     !  -    !  
 ?

----------

> 13     !  -    !  
>  ?


   .         .   14.10.   .....

----------


## lusha

" "
1.                   .  (        ).         ,   .

 ,     ,    .     27 ,      !!!!!!!

----------

.  ::nyear::

----------

""   13.10.2008.  ,    / ,   ))))   / !,     .   ,     ,       !  ,        .  - !

----------

.
    -
    (    :Wink: 
 :Frown: 
    13      ,  2-   17  (      . ).

       17      .
     ,        ,      .

----------

:
"        12 ..."

     (90000)       -      .       .     -  ,     .   ?     ?        ?

----------

14.10  44 .  
,

----------

> 10 !!     !!!!!       !!!


,       .      .      .     .         (   - )    .

----------


## S

> (90000)       -      .       .     -  ,     .   ?     ?        ?


  . 
,        ,   ,        .
 / ,     ,  . 
     -    .
     -     :  .

----------

!!!
      ,  .     :     ,      .
      ,   ,     :
1.      .
2.         (, .     ).       ( ),  - 42 ,       (     )  .. (.   ""     -   !!!)

----------

13 , 13  15:00,  15, 17  :Frown: 
   13   ,  2   -....  ,      ,       ,     15....
      ?!        ?    !      -     .      -.

----------

13     ,       ,   15       ,       ,

----------


## NinaP

> 10 !!     !!!!!       !!!


  ,      

     , ,   ,        ,

----------

,       ,      ,  .

----------


## Men(rus)

.
       ,   : " ".      ...
 :yes: 
..         .       "" .   "",       ()       (    "").

----------


## Bionicle12

> ,  .     :     ,      .


,       .   ,  ,   "   ".
     2008 ,       ()  1995 ,     -,     . , -     ,            .  ,       .   ,    .

----------

,   13-  10         8. 500 ..       .     .   ,   .640-10-00 .55785  ,    "   ".      , ..   ,      -    !!!! , ,  -   !  !!!!

----------

13.10      5000.,    -.   
  ,     13.10     ,   .        .    ?

----------


## .

!
,    ....
      30. .....
    2 .... . ()
   .........

----------

> ,   13-  10         8. 500 ..       .     .   ,   .640-10-00 .55785  ,    "   ".      , ..   ,      -    !!!! , ,  -   !  !!!!


     ,      .        . ,    ,    . ,       .        .      .    !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

()    13.10    .       . ,      .

----------


## +

, !    ""    ?

----------

...          14.10     .     ,   ....       ,     .   ,    ....
       .... 14....

----------


## lusha

-,  ,   13  ..     .     , .

----------

> , ,  -   !  !!!!


   !

----------

> "   "", ,  "", -, -,  "   ",  "",   ,   " ",  "", -  ,    " ",.
>       ."
> 
> ! -     !!!



-,  -,  - "  ",       .     ,  -       ,  -  ,   .

,   -,       ,

----------


## Sas-ha

,
   13-     
   .
     13-
   22-......

----------


## +



----------


## marusya66

13-    .   , ,      14-,       .   " ",   .
 15-   .

----------


## LenSpb

> ! 325-85-20


   ???????
   13   ,   .   14- .  15  .

----------

640-15-26             -,      9 .

----------

> ???????
>    13   ,   .   14- .  15  .


      ,  ,  13-      ..     .,     ,         !
  ,   ,        , ,        !
  :    ?

----------

.102.      ,       "",   ,    ,     5-6   -    .  14-,  300 .
   ?

----------

> !!!
>       ,  .     :     ,      .
>       ,   ,     :
> ...       ( ),


   ,       ,     .

----------


## +

!    1

----------


## LenSpb

. (  ,   ?) ,   .  95   .

----------


## lusha

?
      .

----------


## marusya66

> ?
>       .


  ,  :   .  . 
  ,   .   1996.

----------

1.      . 
 2.   13.10    23.10
 3.  22.10  23.10  -  ,        

   -     !   (  
        "" ,       ,       "" -     ! ,   ,     ....

----------


## S

> ()    13.10    .       . ,      .


" !" ()

----------

"" .)))   . .)))))

----------


## Drive

,      ,     /  .    20:00     .

  ,        .  ,    ..  . \       .

----------

> "" .)))   . .)))))


   !!!

----------


## .

.

----------

,  13- ,   (   ).  -   ,   .
  16-      . ,   ,    17-.
   -    (   ).                 ,       . ,       :Smilie:

----------

> .


 ???   ?

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

> 


.......       ........

----------

,   14-,  9- ( 100)    ,      ,    100. (     ??),,          ,     ,        ,   /         .

----------

2   15000  13     ,   2     500000     ,       , ...

----------


## .

**,     ?    ?     ,     .   ,    ? 
        . 
       .        ,

----------


## Bucom

> ?


.   21-  ,       ,      (  "     .").    "".

----------

10-  13-.   .   !

----------

!   ,      -     "".  ,    - 98.  08. -   . 

:      ,         ,      .        :Smilie: ))))))))))))    :Wow:

----------

!     ""  .     .     " 24".    " "   ..    ,     .   .     "" -   ,     -.

----------

,   
,    10

----------


## Drive

> !     ""  .     .     " 24".    " "   ..    ,     .   .     "" -   ,     -.


   .    -  , .

----------

...     13      300 000  ...  (
  .

----------


## .

*Drive*,         .    .    ,       /       :Wink:     .

----------


## Mirai

,  ,  ,  .
   13.10.2008  23-24

----------


## M@

> 13.10.2008  23-24


   ... :Wink:    ,     21-,  22-...

----------

15 ,     . ,       . ,      .     ...

----------


## Mirai

,    ,  .
 , - ,  ,  ,   .
     .
,   ,      :Wink:

----------

(              ,     .       24,      ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Mirai

> 


 ,         :Wink: 
 ,   .  :Wink: 
 ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## !

!!     ...    7     ..

----------

-         -

----------

.     -     ,    .

----------

> 10-  13-.   .   !


 !      -   ?

----------

"-"  , 15.10,    ,   ,  ,     ,      / ,     ,     .                 /   .
          ,  /   -.
          /-     .         -,       .
      , ,          ,           .  , ,          -   ,        .
   ,      .  , , ,      . 

 ,   .    ,     - .      /   . , ,  . 
        2008 - .  ,     . 
     ,  ,      . 
    ,     ,      . , , .
  ,  ,         ,             -   .   . 
     ,         .     . 
  ,         .
  ,   !

----------

> "-"  , 15.10,    ,   ,  ,     ,      / ,     ,     .                 /   .
>           ,  /   -.
>           /-     .         -,       .
>       , ,          ,           .  , ,          -   ,        .
>    ,      .  , , ,      . 
> 
>  ,   .    ,     - .      /   . , ,  . 
>         2008 - .  ,     . 
>      ,  ,      . 
> ...


        3      -  -      2     -            -          .

----------

.        .


       .         .  ,     ,     : , , SMS   .        .


  "24"      ,    -     .        ,    .


      . "        .     ,    . .        ", -  "24" -  -  .   ,     ,   .        ,    .       ,        ,     .


      .    -    .        "-  " (),  


39-     .        .        .       ,        . "   ,   .    ,  ,     ", -        .


 -  ,         .      ,  ,             .


     : " ", "", " ".     ,     .         ,   . "         .     -   .  ,       ", -  .


,       .         .   3 .  ( $120 .)      -.    ,   :     300 .     . ,     .       .

----------

> .        .
> 
> 
>        .         .  ,     ,     : , , SMS   .        .
> 
> 
>   "24"      ,    -     .        ,    .
> 
> 
> ...


              .

----------


## Sergeyev Dmitriy

17.10.        /  . .

   .   .   - "    "...

----------

> 3      -  -      2     -            -          .


   ) -  ,        ,   / - 4000000000 .  - - . ,    )))

    . /  .     . (      )    .  ,     ,      13       , !  ,  )

----------


## M@

> ,        . "   ,   .    ,  ,     ", -        .


,  , ,  ,           " "  ???
    ,     .      - ,    (  )   ,      2-3 .
  , ,        . ,    ,       ,    -       .
    -    ,  ,   ,      -  ???    !

----------

.   .
  101 (    )
 / 5000
 2000/
    - 4000 (   ,   -    ,   )
   ,  .         /,     : 4     35   .     -?  ,  .

     ,     . 
  250  10

----------


## M@

.          - .
 ,    ?

----------


## Men(rus)

> ,  ,         ,             -   .   .


 ** ?         /, ?  :Redface:

----------


## 64

-            -         90 -        -                  ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!  4669,00 ;  81700,00   299320,00,  13.10.     !!!!

----------


## LenSpb

.    ,   ,   .    .   .   .  "".  .   .

----------

> !!!!!!!!!  4669,00 ;  81700,00   299320,00,  13.10.     !!!!


,     ???

----------

:-))
,     .  ,       .
   "   ... "

----------

> !!!!!!!!!  4669,00 ;  81700,00   299320,00,  13.10.     !!!!


 !

----------

> !


   ,   ))))
    ""  ! ..     " "  !

----------


## M@

!     :Smilie: 

  "  " -     ,     :Wink:  :
 :Wow:

----------


## Fi-Nik

> ,   ))))
>     ""  ! ..     " "  !


        (       13.10.08   ),        -  -   ,        ,     ...

----------

,      ...  , .  .

----------

.  -  . ,    - !

----------

,   ?  ,         .

----------


## LenSpb

> ,   ?  ,         .


   .    .        . , ,  12   !     .   , -     ?

----------

> .    .        . , ,  12   !     .   , -     ?


       ,    :

----------

15.10  ..!!!

----------

"21.10.2008,  16:05:25    22  2008.   450  .    ,   -,     "

    ?

----------

-?    .     .         .     ...    .  .      .

----------

14-,     ,    ..  ,    ,  .

----------

> -?    .     .         .     ...    .  .      .


   !!    !!

----------


## 555

.. ,  . .  ,         .  .

----------

,           ,    -    !!!!!!!!!!!09.10!!!!!!!!!!    5 .
    ...  "      12".      .

----------

.   -     -      "" -    ,    ,    ,       .  .   .  - :  .    "0".    -    .       -    .          -   -     -    ... !

----------

14

----------


## M@

,     13.10 (135000,00)     ,      (  ) ,  2   . ,         ,    ,  ,  .
    - ...

----------

14  15     .   150.000
           . -.

----------

,     (       ,   !   !    .    -   !

----------


## 555

> .   -     -      "" -    ,    ,    ,       .  .   .  - :  .    "0".    -    .       -    .          -   -     -    ... !


   .
     - .          (--  !).     .     -    .    .       ...
      15.10    .     543000.        3.  .

----------


## M@

> 14  15     .   150.000
>            . -.


     "",   ,    23-24.10.  .




> ,     (       ,   !   !    .


        .   (   ) ,    ,   , , ,     (  ).    , , ,      .

----------

( 13 ) 13.10.     21.10,   8 . 14  15     .  .             ..     ,

----------


## 555

> ,     (       ,   !   !    .    -   !


    "      "

----------


## M@

,   ,    ?

----------


## Fi-Nik

,     13-     ,    ,   ....        -    .

----------

[QUOTE=LenSpb;51797710]   .    .        . , ,  12   !     ...  QUOTE]
    . 
 : 
-  2006  ?     "",     -    , ..         .        ...
-     - 2007, 2008,     -     (   ,    ,  ) -  ?      ,   / -       -   ,    ...  ...

:   ,      (, -),   .   .   .        ,        ,       ,     ...

----------

13.10  15.10    50..   14.10 -  .  .

----------

C 13/10  10 .,   ,    .   .  .       .

----------

-   ,        ....     ,        -   500 000  ...  :Frown:

----------


## _

13   3      ., . 2     ,   10000 .,  ,   .   ,  14000          .    ,    /   13-,     ...   ,        .    -    .

----------

""     .     !    ""   ,    ,    - .          ?!             . 


    ,        !

----------

> 13   3      ., . 2     ,   10000 .,  ,   .   ,  14000          .    ,    /   13-,     ...   ,        .    -    .


    !   (((

----------


## _7

,      ,  - .,             -      ,      ,        "",        -    .    ,   ,       .               ,        ,     ,       .    ,    ,     .         10 ,         ,   (   )     ?     ,    !     -       .     !

----------

> ,    !     -       .     !


  ,       ,      ,     .        ,      ,  " ,   ,   "?    ,    -     ,    .

----------


## _7

,      "  "  " ",        ,     ,       .

----------

> ,    ,     .         10 ,         ,   (   )     ?     ,    !     -       .     !


        !    ""    ,      -    !  ! 
     !  - ,    "",     !    ?      ,         - ! -    ?! -  !
       ( ),        (!),      -    !    ! 
    !   ,     ", "  ,    !    !

----------


## Klim

> ,    ,     .         10 ,         ,   (   )     ?


!
  ,   .
       ,     ,   ,   .    " "   -  .
  "",    . (. )

----------


## Lupanova

,     ,         ʻ  :
     ,  ?
          ,       .      . ,    ,  ,        . 
       ,           950  ?
          ,     .     ,    ,     10%      .   ,       . 
           ,      1,5      ?
  ,   ,        ,          .                (  )   .
       ?
 ,       ,    ,   ,     .      .   ,               ,   ,     .

----------

> !
>   ,   .
>        ,     ,   ,   .    " "   -  .
>   "",    . (. )


   .  -!

----------

> ,     ,         ʻ  :
>      ,  ?
>           ,       .      . ,    ,  ,        . 
>        ,           950  ?
>           ,     .     ,    ,     10%      .   ,       . 
>            ,      1,5      ?
>   ,   ,        ,          .                (  )   .
>        ?
>  ,       ,    ,   ,     .      .   ,               ,   ,     .


        .    .  ,       . 
         :  ?

----------


## _7

17.10.08/18:56
  ,   " ",  1-2 

  ,    " -  " ( " ", -),  1-2      ,      "   "    "-  " ()   . 

 FinNews.ru  ,                   " "  .     ( ,    ) ,            . 

,           ,           .   ,  -          ,        ,  .      ,   ,         .                 . 

               .    ,             ,                        . 

     2004  "-"           2%   .      " "  "24.",          28%  29% .   FinNews.ru,     "".  , 10 , -     15        .              ,            .

----------


## Lupanova

4  2,8  .
 " "      8  6  252,8 . .   4  2  866,4 .     1 . .   -  ,  ,    ,     .               ,      .

  " "        ,  9  2008. , 26  2007.           " "   3  998  .

 " "    1990.    "".  2006.     "-  ".       ,   , ,        .            2007.    744  806 . .   ""  1  2008.  55  859  495 . .

       4  3  386,4 .     1 .   520 .    1 . .




, 13.10.2008, - 17:13:45

----------


## Klim

> 17.10.08/18:56
>   ,   " ",  1-2 
> 
>   ,    " -  " ( " ", -),  1-2      ,      "   "    "-  " ()   . 
> 
> .



 !
 -   !

----------

> ,      ,  - .,             -      ,      ,        "",        -    .    ,   ,       .               ,        ,     ,       .    ,    ,     .         10 ,         ,   (   )     ?     ,    !     -       .     !


  "         10 ,         ,   (   )     ?"

   ? 8-()
   ? -?    ,    ,    . 
       -   /-  (,   ). 
                ? 

  ,     -  ,     (   ,   ,   , , )? 
   -          ,   ,    ,   -,   ?        -   ,           ...

----------

[QUOTE=_7;51798019]17.10.08/18:56
  ,   " ",  1-2 

  ,    " -  " ( " ", -),  1-2      ,      "   "    "-  " ()   . 


       -     !,   ((
     ,  ""    .      /    - (   )

----------

> 17.10.08/18:56
>     ( ,    ) ,            .


  ?     ...

----------

> .    .        . , ,  12   !     .   , -     ?


  ,      ,        .

----------


## Somik71

. 15.10    , 37500 .
    .

     - ,  . 

:     - ,    . 
     ,      ?
       .

 .        ?     ?

----------

> .
>  .        ?     ?


      -    .
    -  1 .
  - %       (.., ....

----------

..     ...
   ???   !!!

----------

3   13     27000!!!     !!!!

----------

C 09.10  ,    8    14.  500.   ,     ,
            ,     -24      , ,   ,

----------

13.10 ,   14.10 (3 .  1 . ) -      ,     .

----------


## Somik71

.            ?              ?   ?  .    ?

----------

....?        ?     ,  -.

----------

> .            ?              ?   ?  .    ?


 ,        ,    . .    .  ?     ?

----------

,         .   ?  ,         ? ,       , , ,   .    -   ,      !!!!

----------

:Abuse: 
      ""      "".  :   !      ""    .

----------

> ""      "".  :   !      ""    .


,     ,   100% .        --. .     -.

----------

> ,     ,   100% .        --. .     -.


     !       (((

----------

> ..     ...
>    ???   !!!


 14.10.08

----------

> ,     ,   100% .        --. .     -.


   ,   ,      ,     .   ,   .  37      ,  .    .

----------

> ,   ,      ,     .   ,   .  37      ,  .    .


,    ,   100%   .            ,     .    5 - .   .

----------

> ,    ,   100%   .            ,     .    5 - .   .


  -  .       ?   ,      .       ?

----------

13.10 -  ,   15.10.-   
    ,       ,       )))    !     .....   !,      ,        !   :Frown:

----------

.  . www.cbr.ru/regions/UsersMessage/
 .    .  !

----------

,    ( Hansa) -    )      :Smilie: 
  250  ,      16+   22.  .
         ,   .

----------

> 13.10 -  ,   15.10.-   
>     ,       ,       )))    !     .....   !,      ,        !


     !     ,

----------


## Bionicle12

> ..     ...
>    ???   !!!


   13-.

----------

!!! 
  )             !      ,  -  .   :yes:

----------

:!: "        .     10  (!). 
   ? -,  , 74  10  17.    . " ,    !!!    !

----------

13.10   5 .    .    ????            .   ,           !!!!????      ,    ?

----------

> 10.10.08     55000 .
>       ( 17.10)
>          13.10.       (  ,     )
> 
> 
>       10.10 .
> 13.10     /  .      .
>   ,    - 1200 .        .
>        ,  - 13.10,  20-22. 
> ...


       ,    ,       .    5   .

----------

> :!: "        .     10  (!). 
>    ? -,  , 74  10  17.    . " ,    !!!    !


    . 
   ,       \  (  ,            \ 15.10,      14.10) 
  p/s/  "",   (((

      ?

----------

> 82 
>     ,       ,   ,      .  -    ,        .   ,   ,  ,       -  .


     (    ),    ?

----------

.        -  .       (       ),              . ,       ,  .    -  ..      ,        ,     .     ,        .      ,                  (   ,    )-   .      -   . ,         -.    .       -    .         , ,   !      ,    . ,     ,       -         ,         (,       ). ,      ,   -  - ,      ,     ""   .      ,         ,     ,    !!! !!!      . ,   . ,     ,   ,   ..    .        ?    -? - ,                 ,    !      ,   !     ,           ...

----------

.     97 .   .     ,   ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

1 .    -   ,  - .  ,     09/10,   .       .     ,    ,   .        ,        .
-...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       2001 ,      ...

----------

[QUOTE=;51798289]     .        -  .       (       ),              . ,       ,  .    -  ..      ,        ,     .     ,        .      ,                  (   ,    )-   .      -   . ,         -.    .       -    .         , ,   !      ,    . ,     ,       -         ,         (,       ). ,      ,   -  - ,      ,     ""   .      ,         ,     ,    !!! !!!      . ,   . ,     ,   ,   ..    .        ?    -? - ,

----------

-    ,   ,   ,        .     .  -     ,    ! ))

----------

> .        -  .       (       ),              . ,       ,  .    -  ..      ,        ,     .     ,        .      ,                  (   ,    )-   .      -   . ,         -.    .       -    .         , ,   !      ,    . ,     ,       -         ,         (,       ). ,      ,   -  - ,      ,     ""   .      ,         ,     ,    !!! !!!      . ,   . ,     ,   ,   ..    .        ?    -? - ,                 ,    !      ,   !     ,           ...


       ) ,    .

                  ?

----------

> .     97 .   .     ,   ....


    )    ?   ,     ""  ,      .     ,  !    .      -   !  , ,  ,     ??????

      !

----------

> 29.10.08     " "
> 
>    17-00     ʻ               .
> 
> 
>             ,    .
> 
> 
>         .
> ...


   -   .  ,   -   "     ".       ,    .

----------

> -   .  ,   -   "     ".       ,    .


   .      .     -

----------

> -   .  ,   -   "     ".       ,    .

----------


## .

EuG-88,    .     .

----------


## wsad25

,    ??

----------

> .      .     -


   15. 
       -       .     !

----------

> 15. 
>        -       .     !


 :yes:

----------

> 


      .
    ,       .         -    ,   .

----------

16         ""

----------

> ,           (495) 771-4417, 771-4669
> -    ,        29.10.2008  -768...
> - ..(       8-800-200-0805.
>  :
> -    ,        29.10.2008  -768...
> -         !        ,       ,     !
> 
> ..    ?    ?


ܨ!!!!!!    ,    ,      !!!!  .   !!!!!
  ,      ,        ,     !!!!   (495) 771-4417....            !!! !!!

----------


## vgi

13-.
  ""  -        -   /  .  13-     :
13- - 15- -     25,000 .
 16 -        .
        ,     .
    -  40.
....  .

----------

> .
>     ,       .         -    ,   .


   ,   ?

----------


## C



----------


## 1980

100  17, 19.30   22.30..

----------

,  ))))

----------


## C

> 100  17, 19.30   22.30..


 :Wink:

----------


## NinaP

:Frown: 
   ,     ,

----------

> .
>     ,       .         -    ,   .


     .  .    -   .     :Big Grin:

----------


## 1980

> 


...

----------

> .  .    -   .


   .    .        , . ,       .       . 
             (     ,    700 ).          326-61-31  ,   ,  ,   .        . 
    ,    -   .    ))).

----------

,      ,     .   .  .      3554722.   :    .        ,   .    ,   -  ? 
       ,    !

----------

15-00    100?

----------

> , ,    .            -.   ,  .


  13.10.08.  .       .
  , . --.   .

----------

> ,    !


 .  ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## 1980

> ,      ,     .   .  .      3554722.   :    .        ,   .    ,   -  ? 
>        ,    !


    ,       . :Smilie: ) ,     :Smilie: ))

----------

[QUOTE=;51813720]   . QUOTE]

   .   :yes:

----------


## 1980

> 15-00    100?


    ,  ,   ,   17.00 ...

----------

> ,       .) ,    ))


+1.    - .    .   -

----------

[QUOTE=;51813742]


> . QUOTE]
> 
>    .


      ,

----------

[QUOTE=;51813749]


> ,


,        ,   ....    ...

----------

.    ?
    ,   ,            . ,  .

----------


## 1980

> +1.    - .    .   -


   ,    (          ,     .)

----------

> ,    (          ,     .)


      ?

----------

,   .           -       . 
    ,     . 2      .

----------


## C

Sorry,      ...   75,        ?  ...     :Smilie:       ,     ,   ...

----------

?

----------

15          
,  ., 60 . (812) 469-99-58..   "    ,    ,       ,      ,     . ,   ,     "....

----------


## C

> ,      .       .  ,


,   ,    ,   (    ,   )

----------

> ?    ,     ,     .


     .  -,

----------

6-7 .   .       :      ...    :  ...     ?

----------


## Alisa Che

> Sorry,      ...   75,        ?  ...          ,     ,   ...


 :Smilie:     ...    ,          ...        ...     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,    ,   (    ,   )


 :Big Grin:     ?      -  4 .       -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:           .       (   ).     :Wink:

----------

,             . 

   ,            . ,     ,     :       . 

   ,               ,      ,    .  ,   , -     -         ,        . 

 -  ,             . 

         ,    ,   ,    . 

       -  .  ,          . 

      50 .         .        . 

  ""

----------

,   .       14 . -...  :Wink:

----------


## AdvokatSPb

rg.ru/2008/10/28/banki-mery-dok.html 
     27  2008 . N 175- "           31  2011 "

     ...      ? :Smilie: ))))))))))....    ....     ...    ....

----------

,         ...    -,   ???

----------


## -

,    .    . ,  -      . -  ,       .   , ,         /. 
   /,        . ,           ,         -  - /. ,   ,  .
 ,   ,      /  ,      ,     . 

  ,       -   ,  ,   .      .  .

----------

,   .

----------


## C

> ?      -  4 .       -  .           .       (   ).


,     :Frown:

----------


## EuG-88

> ?


 ,       .

----------


## C

> ...      ?))))))))))....    ....     ...    ....


    ?

----------


## marusya66

100

----------


## breghnev

!!!    ...
 !!!    !!!          13 -14 ...       ...
    ...
   ... !!!)

----------


## AdvokatSPb

-     ... ....

----------

139(   .).
    .   31- ,   .  1-    .
   ,        -  .
    .. (    ).  . ,    ,   ,   -  " ".
    31 ,    .
,  31-   ,     .    .
      .

----------

2- .    )) ,     22     ,     13 .    .
       ,  .

----------

> !!!    ...
>  !!!    !!!          13 -14 ...       ...
>     ...
>    ... !!!)


  ?

----------


## .

100.  .

----------


## AdvokatSPb

....         ...     ?!  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## C

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

-    -     ,   ? 
     15-   .      .     .          ?

----------

> 100


 15-00  -100.    .

----------

> ....         ...     ?!


   ?    .      .

----------


## NinaP

> 100.  .


 ,  , "  ..",

----------


## marusya66

,  ,      ,    . ,     -       ,  .

----------

,    100,      . 
     ,      .

----------

> ,  , "  ..",


-    . 100  15-00

----------

-   .  -       .  ,     ,   ,     .

 , - -:

        .       ,      .     ʻ.       .   ,   ,    .

----------

,   ?    ??

----------


## C

> 15-00  -100.    .


!          !!!  " -  "   :Frown:

----------

> 6-7 .   .       :      ...    :  ...     ?


.  . 1. -  ?
                               2. - .   ?
                               1. - .     ?
                               2. -  .  ,   sral.

----------


## AdvokatSPb

> ?    .      .



 ...   ... ....

----------

?   :
29.10.08     " "

  30.10.08,   ,  30.10.08    ,         .

, 29.10.08,            17-00     ʻ      .
            ,    .
        .

----------

> ,   ?    ??


    .

----------

.   ,     , ,  5 ?
     ,     )))

----------


## EuG-88

(

----------


## C

> ,    100,      . 
>      ,      .


 **  - ????
  ,      ...

----------


## .

> ,  , "  ..",


    . :Smilie:  
   ,    -        .    .
  .

----------


## Alisa Che

> 100.  .


  , ???  :Frown:   ???

----------

> .   ,     , ,  5 ?
>      ,     )))


   .            .   2  .          . .
        .   .

----------

> !          !!!  " -  "


  ,   .  ,       .       ,        ,     .
   -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,     - .   ,         ,       -     .
      -        2 ,      100 000,    ,  - .  -   ,        - ,   .     .

----------

> .   ,     , ,  5 ?
>      ,     )))


          ?

----------


## 75

> Sorry,      ...   75,        ?  ...          ,     ,   ...


  :Smilie:     .

----------

,   ,    .     30,  ,     "" )))   -  .  ,    ...       !
,     ,

----------

:Wink:     PR

----------


## 75

,  "-"  ,       .

----------

> .            .   2  .          . .
>         .   .


 .
     ,     .... .      .

----------


## C

> ,   .  ,       .       ,        ,     .
>    -


   ,     ,       ...   ,      ,      ....       :Frown:

----------


## EuG-88

,      .

----------

,   -       -   ,       .
   ,     ,   .   .
    -  .

----------

> ?


 ...

----------


## 75

> ,     ,       ...   ,      ,      ....


.    . ,      ,    ,   .

----------

,       -   .     ,       (   ,    ,    24,    !
        -.

----------

> **  - ????
>   ,      ...





> .
>      ,     .... .      .


      .    :Big Grin:       5 ,   20    35    :Big Grin: 

    -      2   -   .

----------


## C

> ,     ,       ...   ,      ,      ....


  :Frown:

----------

> ,   -       -   ,       .
>    ,     ,   .   .
>     -  .


  .      .       .     .

----------


## 516

...    ... 31.10    ...

----------

> ,     ,       ...   ,      ,      ....


      .
    ,    -   . 
,

----------

> 


     ?*
   - 90   .

   24 ?        .       .              .    16

----------

, ?

----------


## 75

> .
>     ,    -   . 
> ,


  ,      ,       ,        ,  . , ,   ,         ,     ,       .    :        . .

----------

--.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .    . ,      ,    ,   .


 -    .  .  , ,     .
     .      700 ,       2 ,  . 
  !   !

----------

,       ,   .......
   ,         !       ,    .        ,   .
         .     .  ,   ,  ,       .
   20     .         .   )

----------


## C

,   -  :Frown:    ...       ,       ,      ...





> .
>     ,    -   . 
> ,

----------

> ,      ,       ,        ,  . , ,   ,         ,     ,       .    :        . .


,      .   .  ,         ,    ,   .       -

----------


## EuG-88

,         ,          3- .    ,   .

----------

> ,      .   .  ,         ,    ,   .       -

----------


## 75

> ,   -    ...       ,       ,      ...


    .  ,   ,  .   ,     ?       ,   .          ,   .

----------

> ,       ,   .......
>    ,         !       ,    .        ,   .
>          .     .  ,   ,  ,       .
>    20     .         .   )


       .

----------

,  ,       ,         ,     ,      .    .      ...  ...      , .        ,     ,       ....

----------

,  .    .        ???

----------


## 75

> ,      .   .  ,         ,    ,   .       -


,       ,    ,               ,     .   ,    ,       ,   .    .

----------

> ,  .    .        ???


,  . ,    .  ,   ?

----------

,   2  - .  :Frown:

----------

> ,       ,    ,               ,     .   ,    ,       ,   .    .


    .     .  :Wink:

----------


## 333



----------


## 1980

> .     .


  . :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> 


  :Smilie: .  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 )

----------

> 


    ,

----------


## 75

> .


 ??? ,  ?

----------

> 


-  

  24

----------


## Alisa Che

> .


 :Wink:

----------

.     .          .

----------

> .     .          .


     .....

----------

> )


 ?

----------


## 75

> ,  , ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:          )

----------


## C

> ??? ,  ?


,     :Smilie:

----------

> 


 -    .    24 :Frown: ,   .   .
 ,             ,       -   .

----------

> .


   ?  , -   :yes: 
   ?        .    ?

----------


## 333

> -  
> 
>   24


     24 ..      ,   24   10.11.08

----------


## 1980

> ??? ,  ?


       ...   ...

----------


## 75

> ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## 1980

> ?  , -  
>    ?        .    ?


   ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## C

> )


 :Big Grin:           , -     :Big Grin:

----------


## 75

> ...   ...


 ?

----------

> 24 ..      ,   24   10.11.08

----------

> ...   ...


  ?   ?  :Wink: 
.
           . .

----------


## 1980

> ?


.

----------

> 24 ..      ,   24   10.11.08


       90    -   .    -    24

----------


## marusya66

1980

    ,     ?

----------


## C

> .


,  ,     ,        :Frown:

----------


## 1980

> ?   ? 
> .
>            . .


   ,    .     ,   ..    ..       ..  , ...

----------

. .

----------

> ,      ,   ,     .


.         ,          .

----------

,         .   ...

----------

24 -     .   "" (  ,   ) -    .

----------

> ,  ,     ,


+1    .      .   -   .

----------

> 90    -   .    -    24


   2-3   ,    ,   , .  , 7

----------


## 75

> .


. - ?  ?

----------


## 222353

100
www.tv100.ru/gallery/video/news/2251/page/1/

----------

.
     ,        ?       ...
                  ,            .   .  ""       "   "

----------

> ,    .     ,   ..    ..       ..  , ...


 .      .        .

----------


## 1980

> ,  ,     ,


  ,       ..    ,       ,         ...      ,   ,   ...    ,    ,       ...     ,             ..

----------

> ,    .     ,   ..    ..       ..  , ...


     . ,      .   .     -

----------


## 82

> . ,     .



, ,    .      ,    .       ,   ,     13.10.         ;   ,      1.11, ..   .
       !!! ???     ,     /    / !

----------


## 75

> ,       ..    ,       ,         ...      ,   ,   ...    ,    ,       ...     ,             ..


.   ! ,      !   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 1980

> . - ?  ?


    !!!    1 ..  ..   .

----------


## 75

> !!!    1 ..  ..   .


  :Smilie:   !    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> .

----------


## Bratello

> .....


     .      .

----------

> ,         .   ...


 .     .      .     .



> 2-3   ,    ,   , .  , 7


      -.



> .


     .

----------


## marusya66

> ,       ..    ,       ,         ...      ,   ,   ...    ,    ,       ...     ,             ..


,  .       ,   .    . .

 !

----------

22-

----------

> 


+1000000

----------


## C

> ,       ..    ,       ,         ...      ,   ,   ...    ,    ,       ...     ,             ..


   ,       ,             :Smilie:  ()       ....      (    ).  ,     ,     (1980  ???)     :Smilie:

----------

- !
  ,    ,    ,   . "  ".    -     .   .   .

----------


## NinaP

> ,       ..    ,       ,         ...      ,   ,   ...    ,    ,       ...     ,             ..


,         )

----------


## gbrs

> 24 -     .   "" (  ,   ) -    .


?   -   ?   ?        24    ?   -?

----------

!    .   -     ,        !    ?

----------


## C

> - !
>   ,    ,    ,   . "  ".    -     .   .   .


  -  :Big Grin:

----------

> ....


?   ,      (  )       , ,        .

----------

> ?   -   ?   ?        24    ?   -?


    (        )-       24    -  .

----------

> - !
>   ,    ,    ,   . "  ".    -     .   .   .


         -             30 -      ,  ..  ,     :Smilie: )         . 8-800-200-08-05

----------

> !!!    1 ..  ..   .


:
  ,   ,       ,  , .   ,    : , ,    ,       ...                 .   .    ...
 ,         ,           4                      . ,         ...

----------


## FF



----------


## 75

> ?   ,      (  )       , ,        .


   ,  , ,       ?  ? ,       -  ,   , , ,     .       ,    .

----------

))))     , ))      )

----------


## C

> ?   ,      (  )       , ,        .


 ...., ,    ,    ....    ,  ,   2   (     ). -    ,    ...
     ...

----------

( 1-2 )  ... ...
   ,   ,    ... .
      ...

----------


## 75

> :
>   ,   ,       ,  , .   ,    : , ,    ,       ...                 .   .    ...
>  ,         ,           4                      . ,         ...


 ,    :Smilie:  ,  ,    .

----------

> ( 1-2 )  ... ...
>    ,   ,    ... .
>       ...

----------

> ,  , ,       ?  ? ,       -  ,   , , ,     .       ,    .


       -  -  ..

----------

> ,  , ,       ?  ? ,       -  ,   , , ,     .       ,    .


    ?     ? 
 ,   ,    .  ,   .

----------

> ( 1-2 )  ... ...
>    ,   ,    ... .
>       ...


 "-"    .
    .

----------

> ,    ,  ,    .


     ,           )

----------

> 


.........    .........   2 ...
-     19.11  2   ...

----------

> "-"    .
>     .

----------

.    ,       , . !        ,    .    :Wink:

----------


## 75

> -  -  ..


    ( )  .   :Smilie:

----------

> 


 

   .   ,     10 .

----------


## C

> ))))     , ))      )


 !!!  ,      ,     ((((

----------


## 75

> .    ,       , . !        ,    .


,     :Smilie:

----------

> !!!  ,      ,     ((((


    )))

----------

> .    ,       , . !        ,    .

----------

> 


-   -  . .

     ,  ,        .

----------

,       1       ,      ,     .

----------

> ...


 .    .    ,      .  .    , - ,

----------

> ,

----------

> ,       1       ,      ,     .


-  )

----------


## 75

> ,       1       ,      ,     .


   11   ...

----------

> -   -  . .
> 
>      ,  ,        .


     ?     . ,    )

----------


## S

> .


     .      .    (  )   .
       -    ...

----------

> 11   ...


    11  ?    ,

----------


## C

> )))


       ,   ,     ,    .     ,      .      ,      ,     :Frown:

----------

> .........    .........   2 ...
> -     19.11  2   ...



       ,    ,      -....

----------

,          . .

----------


## 1980

> ,    ,  ,    .


,     ..  . ,   ,      ,       ,    ...  ,    ..- . :Smilie: ))

----------

> ,   ,     ,    .     ,      .      ,      ,


   ,    ... -  ))

----------

> .      .    (  )   .
>        -    ...


       ?    ?

     .  .       .      .

----------


## ( .)

, ,       ,   . 
1. 1980 =    (   -  j   ).
2.           ,    ,         ,   .
3.  ( )   ,   :    !!!
4.  ()   ,   ( ) ,      -     ?
5.          ()   , ,    ,    ,  ,  ?      ,       ,       .  .  `,     ,     -  .

 !

----------

5     .

----------


## C

> ,    ... -  ))


  -...

----------

> .      .    (  )   .
>        -    ...


        .       .     ..

----------

> , ,       ,   . 
> 1. 1980 =    (   -     ).
> 2.           ,    ,         ,   .
> 3.  ( )   ,   :    !!!
> 4.  ()   ,   ( ) ,      -     ?
> 5.          ()   , ,    ,    ,  ,  ?      ,      ,       .  .  `,     ,     -  .
> 
>  !


          ,   ?

----------


## C

> 5     .


.... ...

----------

> 11  ?    ,


1000   1 ,     .

----------

> ,          . .


  :Smilie:

----------


## NinaP

[QUOTE= ( .);518142305.          ()   , ,    ,    ,  ,  ?      ,       ,       .  .  `,     ,     -  .

 ![/QUOTE]

,   ,    ,       ??

----------

,

----------

> ( 1-2 )  ... ...
>    ,   ,    ... .
>       ...


   ,    .

----------

,

----------

> ,


  ? ,   ?

----------

.        :Wink:

----------

...  ...

----------

> 4.  ()   ,   ( ) ,      -     ?


   ,     ,   ,    ,   . 
  ,  -    ,           .
    ,   ,    .

----------

.

----------


## 75

> 11  ?    ,


,     ...       .

----------

> ...  ...


 ?

----------


## 75

> 1000   1 ,     .


650000,   :Frown:

----------

> ?


      .

----------

- 41.      .      . 

 .    .

----------

> 


  :Smilie:     ,     :Smilie: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 650000,


) ,  . 2     3   .    1  )

----------

> 1000   1 ,     .


   10 .      ?

----------

> .       .     ..


      5.000  5.000.000  ,

----------

> ...  ...


     ?    ?? .. ... )))    ....  ..

----------


## AdvokatSPb

..    20     

 6.       

1.                ,           10              .

2.   10                      ()      ().  ,             ,                 .   ()            .  ,                     ,           ,      .

----------


## EuG-88

:    ... . ,      ,      ,              ,            .           ?           24  .

----------


## C

,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,     :Smilie: ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...

----------

-            .

----------


## EuG-88

> ,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...


         )

----------

> :    ... . ,      ,      ,              ,            .           ?           24  .


 .       . 



> ,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...


  .

----------

> -            .


     ?

----------


## 75

> ) ,  . 2     3   .    1  )


 650         1,5,  - 10,     ...

----------

-          (495) 771 44 17

----------


## EuG-88

[QUOTE=;51814311] .       .QUOTE]

      .

----------

-  .    ,    !               .  !

----------

> ,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...


                     ,      ,         .     .

----------


## AdvokatSPb

7-8 ...

3.     ,  :

1)  ,    "  ()  "                   ;

2)  ,             (),       ;

3)  ,      ,        ,           ,       ;

4)     ;

5)    ,    ;

6)         ;

7)        ,  ,   ,   28   "  ()  ";

8)         ,     "  ()  ";

9)      ,     ,      ;

10)   ,     ;

11)     .

----------

[QUOTE=EuG-88;51814316]


> .       .QUOTE]
> 
>       .


       4- .  - ?     ?

----------


## 75

> ,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...


 :Wow:    ,   - ,       500.    650,    ,     ...

----------

> 650         1,5,  - 10,     ...


,   .  80     )

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,   , , ,         ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    ,       ,   ...


 ,    .     .     .  :Frown:

----------

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?Do...8&ThemesID=437

----------

.   ..  .  ,    , ,     .
  ,     .

----------

!     !!!

----------


## EuG-88

> 4- .  - ?     ?


    ,      ,       ))) )

----------


## Sesol

1980,   .
  120       .  -   .

,          .

----------


## C

> .   ..  .  ,    , ,     .
>   ,     .


  ,  -  ,    ,    ,     ?    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   - ,       500.    650,    ,     ...


  .   .   ?

----------


## 75

> .   .   ?


   :  ,  .      .

----------


## 75

> .   .   ?


,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> :  ,  .      .


.

----------


## EuG-88

,    )))

----------

> ,  -  ,    ,    ,     ?


    .    .

----------


## ( .)

> ,   ,    ,       ??


   ?     ?

----------


## EuG-88

,    ?        .

----------

> ,      ,       ))) )


    .   ,     -  .

----------

> .   ..  .  ,    , ,     .
>   ,     .


  ,   ,    .   ,   .    ,   ,

----------

> .   ,     -  .


  6   .    .

----------


## ( .)

.  3,5 . .

----------


## .

> .    .


  2 ,  .   . :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> .  3,5 . .


 ?

----------


## 75

29.10.2008 16:11 :        1 .        

   ()     1             ,       . "   .     ", -   .       ,     ,           .

----------


## ( .)

> ?


 .

----------


## EuG-88

> 2 ,  .   .


   ,       :Wink:

----------

,     .       ?

----------


## NinaP

> .  3,5 . .


 ,  , ..

     .??

----------


## ivva

(  .45  ,                -).  ,     ,    (   )    .       .       ,        (   ).       .     .       .

----------


## ( .)

> ,  , ..


.   .     .

----------


## C

,  ...   ....( ,  )  ,  , ,       :Smilie:  , , , , ... , -  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .       ?


      .   .
    ,    .

----------


## EuG-88

!
       ,       :yes:

----------


## 75

> ,  ...   ....( ,  )  ,  , ,       , , , , ... , -  ,


 ,  .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> !
>        ,


,     :Smilie:

----------


## EuG-88

> ,  ...   ....( ,  )  ,  , ,       , , , , ... , -  ,


  :Smilie:

----------

.cbr.ru/press/ik/081029_1154431.htm
      .

----------

-    ?       .        ,       -

----------

,       .

----------

10% ,    .       ,    ...

----------


## AdvokatSPb

30  .   ""   200  .  "-".    ,        .                  . 159    ("").     ,      ,   ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## ( .)

> ,       .


,  .    .   "".  ...

----------


## .

> .   ..  .  ,    , ,     .
>   ,     .


. :yes:

----------

> ,  .    .   "".


 ,       -    .

----------


## 75

> -    ?       .        ,       -


 .   ,        .

----------

> 10% ,    .       ,    ...


,    .

----------

> ,


          ? :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,  ...   ....( ,  )  ,  , ,       , , , , ... , -  ,


. :Smilie:

----------

> 10% ,    .       ,    ...


     ?

----------


## 71

> 10% ,    .       ,    ...


  ,   -   ...

----------

> ?


     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


, ,   .

----------

!!!

- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

8-800-200-08-05

     ,   2-         .

----------


## 75

> ?


  , ,      ,    ,       .

----------

> !!!
> 
> - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8-800-200-08-05
> 
>      ,   2-         .


     , ,      -,     ,     .    ,    .       ,      .      ,    .

----------


## 75

> !!!
> 
> - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8-800-200-08-05
> 
>      ,   2-         .


 ?     ,     ,       .

----------


## .

> !!!
> 
> - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8-800-200-08-05
> 
>      ,   2-         .


, ,  ,    .

----------

> ,  ...   ....( ,  )  ,  , ,       , , , , ... , -  ,


   . ,  ,  ,     :Smilie: 
 ,     ,              )  :Wink:

----------

> , ,      ,    ,       .


 ,          ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 75

> . ,  ,  ,    
>  ,     ,              )


 ,      .    ,   .

----------

.

----------


## 75

> ,          ?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:     .  ,  :Smilie:   ,     ,     ,    !!!

----------


## 75

> .


  -   , ,      ,   ,   ?

----------


## Sesol

> -   , ,      ,   ,   ?


 "  ,   "  :Smilie:

----------



----------


## .

> ? ,  !    -    ?    ?


     1 ,    .      .    ,    .

----------


## 75

> 


      .   :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ,    .      .    ,    .


!
  "  " -    .

----------

> .  ,   ,     ,     ,    !!!


  ,    - .  .         ,            .   ,    ,   . ,    , ,  .... 
  ,     .    ,       .   -    . 
,  .

----------

() 3  ,         -   ( ),   -  -     .

  ,      1  ,    .      2  ,    .  ,             .

----------


## ( .)

> ,  , ..
> 
>      .??


 .

----------

By the way,    10 .   .   ""       .    -   .

----------


## 75

,           .        1  . -        .  ,     ,   " ",  .

             .               , ,       ,        .        .

  .,           "           31  2011.",     .

  .,         .  ,       .       "  ",  ..

   , ,     ,     ,     ,    .   . ,           . ()

----------

> -  .    ,    !               .  !


     .  ?  .   20,

----------


## ( .)

> ,           .        1  . -        .  ,     ,   " ",  .
> 
>              .               , ,       ,        .        .
> 
>   .,           "           31  2011.",     .
> 
>   .,         .  ,       .       "  ",  ..
> 
>    , ,     ,     ,     ,    .   . ,           . ()


.     .

----------


## .

> .  ?  .   20,


  50,     . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> .  ?  .   20,


  :Smilie:      .    9 ,       .

----------

> 10% ,    .       ,    ...


 ,   .    ,  ""        .  .  .

----------


## .

> ,   .    ,  ""        .  .  .


  ,    .   ?

----------

> 50,     .


    ?   ,    ,

----------

.   ,      .    ,  .

----------

> -   , ,      ,   ,   ?


      )

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:

----------

!
      .

    .
    .
.
    ,      
     ,  , ,           (           )  ,  , ,   .  ..

    ,    
    ?

----------

> ,    .   ?


 ?      ,     ...     .

----------


## M@

,        ???        !       ,  ,         ,       - ...

----------


## 75

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !
>       .
> 
>     .
>     .
> .
>     ,      
>      ,  , ,           (           )  ,  , ,   .  ..
> 
> ...


  . .

----------


## 75

> ,        ???        !       ,  ,         ,       - ...


,     ?               ?   "  "       .

----------


## 75

> )


    ,  .    :Smilie:

----------

> .   ,      .    ,  .


      ?   ,        ,    (  )     .

----------

> ,        ???        !       ,  ,         ,       - ...


  ,   ,       .

----------

.      12:10   .      92 .

----------


## M@

> ,     ?               ?   "  "       .


, !   , ,   ,         .   ,   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 75

> ,    
>     ?


  .    :
1.       (   ,   ..)
2.    ,    (      ,    )
      ,    :Smilie:

----------

. ,     ?   ? 3.5       .     ?

----------

8-800-200-08-05.      ,       .    01.11.
       .

----------

> ,        ???        !       ,  ,         ,       - ...


    .
        .
      ,       6 ,
   .
      .
  1.          15 ,       .
   .

----------


## __

,     .    ,        . 

   .
,    ,  .     .    .
    - .     ,     . 
   셅

----------


## 75

> , !   , ,   ,         .   ,   ..


       ,       "           31  2011 ",     29.10.2008  -768,    "   "   6           " -  "  " ".

       "   "        -     . **  " ",   , ,  ,        .

       " "      ,        ,    ** .

       ()  " ",       ,      " " .

----------


## 75

> 8-800-200-08-05.      ,       .    01.11.
>        .


  .       ,     . -     -     .

----------


## ( .)

> .
>         .
>       ,       6 ,
>    .
>       .
>   1.          15 ,       .
>    .


     - 3,5 . ?

----------


## 75

> 1.          15 ,       .
>    .


  15???    11 :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .    ,        . 
> 
>    .
> ,    ,  .     .    .
>     - .     ,     . 
>    셅


        ,  ?

----------


## 75

,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ?


       ,           ,    ......    .

----------


## __

> ,  ?


  , .
   /  .... .  
   ,     ,   "    ". -       ,
         .

----------


## 11

> , .
>    /  .... .  
>    ,     ,   "    ". -       ,
>          .


       ,     / ,   /  .

----------

. ,   ,          .       (   -   ).   ,  -    -.      ,          ,    " ".   ,  , .   -     ,      . ,    .

----------


## 11

,      !     :Redface:

----------


## I-S

> . ,     ?   ? 3.5       .     ?


,   .

   -    ,   .

        .

----------

> .      12:10   .      92 .


     11.50  12.35.   92  .  30

----------

,  ,  ,     - -    ,  ,     .    ?

----------

29  2008, 16:22 
,          ,     ʻ,     -  ,        .


            .       . 

        .     ,             . 

  ,      ,  -  .  ,            . 

  16:00  ( )    .      .      . 

       ,        .       . 


.....  -))

----------


## Bratello

> ... ,    "" .
>     ,  :
> 1.    28- ?
> 2.      29?      5     9.30    ? 
> 
> ,   ,


     ,   ,     ",   ,  "    .    ,   .

----------

> 8-800-200-08-05.      ,       .    01.11.
>        .


          .        .        ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bratello

> ,   ..  ,  ,  .
>     0000000 ,       .         ,      ...


   !      ?    ? .  ? . 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !      ?    ? .  ? .


   ,    ,

----------

> 50- . .

----------


## 75

:Smilie:   ?     :Frown:   ,    .

----------

?

----------

16-00        -  .     10-00      .   .   . .    .     .    -    ,   .

----------

> 16-00        -  .     10-00      .   .   . .    .     .    -    ,   .


         .

----------

> ?      ,    .


  16 15 17   ! ,

----------

> ?      ,    .


        20 ,  11000 .      :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> 20 ,  11000 .


   16-    :Frown:

----------


## 516

...

----------

16-00        -  .     10-00      .   .   . .    .     .    -    ,   .

!!!!    ,    !

----------

,        -   "".             ,   ,        "",     .    "".     .          - .  .         ?

----------


## 75

> 16-00        -  .     10-00      .   .   . .    .     .    -    ,   .
> 
> !!!!    ,    !


   .

----------


## 1977

.
       ,  .
         ,         ..     ,           ,           .
    13     .
   45 .   ,  .

----------

-  !!!
   14,16,17,20    ....

----------

?  ,      ,   ,     ,    ,   ...    :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> .
>        ,  .
>          ,         ..     ,           ,           .
>     13     .
>    45 .   ,  .


, .  :Smilie:

----------

,     .       , ..  ,       ,        .     ,  ,       .      16-         20- . .

----------

> ,        -   "".             ,   ,        "",     .    "".     .          - .  .         ?


   .

----------

!      19.10

----------

!      ? ... 
1. - 
2. ...
3.....   12000,   30000  ....   ?????

----------

> ,        -   "".             ,   ,        "",     .    "".     .          - .  .         ?


 ,  ,      ,    . ,   ()    .      .        .

----------

> !!!!    ,    !


  ,  ?     ?        ?    , !!!     !!!

----------

> ?      ,    .


    ,   ,      ,  - ...

----------


## Megera

2 .
-   ?
-  .....      )

----------

> ,        -   "".             ,   ,        "",     .    "".     .          - .  .         ?


 !!!  ,        ,        .. -     !!!  !    ,       .        - ,    ,   . ,   , ..."       ,       . ,  ,        ,     , , ..    .   ,       -   !    !!!

----------

> ,  ?     ?        ?    , !!!     !!!


-... ,         ,       ...

----------

> ,  ?     ?        ?    , !!!     !!!


!!!

----------


## 75

> ,   ,      ,  - ...


, ,      .   !

----------


## C

"" , !       :Frown:

----------

> -... ,         ,       ...


   16.00      -  !  !!!   ,           -   !!!

----------


## 75

> "" , !


  :Smilie: ,  ,        ,    ,     ...   :Frown:

----------

.  )    . ...
 .    -           .

----------


## 75

?      ?

----------

15.10  !    .      .   ,    .     ?

----------

> !!!  ,        ,        .. -     !!!  !    ,       .        - ,    ,   . ,   , ..."       ,       . ,  ,        ,     , , ..    .   ,       -   !    !!!


  .       .   .

----------

.    .. . "   "  !!!

----------

> !!!


    .  .     .

----------

> ,  ,        ,    ,     ...


   ,     ""?     ...      ?

----------


## 516

?

----------

15   : 124000

----------


## 1977

> , .



.            ,        .
                 ,    ,                      -      .
    .                ,       .       .

----------


## 75

> ,     ""?     ...      ?


   ,     ,       ...  ,      ...

----------


## Alisa Che

, ! -   /   ?      ...?

----------

> !      19.10


       19.10  ,  19.10     -????

----------


## SvetlS

/  09.10.2008  200 000 .
  .    .   .
       .  -  .
    . 
  .

----------


## M@

,    "",      -    13.10    ! ,  ,         .   ,    , ..     .

----------


## 75

> .            ,        .
>                  ,    ,                      -      .
>     .                ,       .       .


 ... -     :Smilie:  , 1980 ...

----------

> ?      ?


,     -   ,  ,  .
 -  "" :
1.  ,  -     ,   .   ,        "   ",    ?
2.  ,         ---   -       ,  ,  ,   -  . ,            ( ) 
, .

----------


## ALEKS_SPB

,  !,  !!!  11.24     .               .      !!!

----------

29.10.08/20:17
" "   3     
 " -  " ( " ", -)   3      ,    -     "   "   . 

"   ",       29  2008   -768       " ",                            . 

   ,       " "         -    ,   16       .       30 ,  ,      .                 ,     13 . 

 "   "   ,   " "    .        2-3 ,      ,       . 

       " ",               ,    " " ,         . "         ,     ", -   .   ,       . 

   " "         . 

 " -  "   1990  (  729).    4 003 386 400 . 

:  ..

----------

> ,   ,      ,  - ...


    9000..    30 .... ..

----------


## 75

> /  09.10.2008  200 000 .
>   .    .   .
>        .  -  .
>     . 
>   .


,     .   .      16- .  13-  .

----------

> 19.10  ,  19.10     -????


 ,     19.10.08..  ...     :Smilie:

----------

30000 .    23000 .

----------

. 17.10  20.10       187000.        .     .        ""    (  -   ,  ).      ,    .   -  ,      ?

----------

> ?      ?


        .   ,    . ,       ,     ,    ,  ,        ,      .  :Frown: (((

----------

?

----------

15.10  180000 .,   13.10  14.10  .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## .

2   20-    22.10

----------

""         ,          .      ,  "".

----------


## 1977

> ?      ?


...     ,        .
          .  .              ,                 ,     ,      ,           ,        .  ,     , ,      ,     ,              .         ,        ,  ,       ,       .         -  .          ,     .        .        ,      ,        ,         .

----------

!    6500   15.10.      ,       27.10    -.

----------


## Alisa Che

/ , !!!   -      ?  :Frown:

----------


## EEFC_Client

15.10  ,      ,   ,         /.

 ,  -  "" -    :     ,    .       .       .

----------

107  160  15.10,  13 300   14 147 .

----------

> ?


       2-3 ,      .     .      :3-299-299.   , ,       ,    ,      .  -     .

----------


## 71

,    - - ""   17,   15 ,       "",   ""    ?!   :Smilie:

----------

13, 14  15.   3 ......

----------

> ""         ,          .      ,  "".


 29.10.2008   ""  . ""       "-",        !      ,        14.10.   22000. ,  !

----------

> / , !!!   -      ?


,     100%

----------


## 516

1

----------


## S

15,   20 000.  17.10.   (  )    "".
    ,   - .
 ,       22 000 . , ? -   ,   22 000     .            .
 ! 
!

----------


## SvetlS

,  !    09,10,2008  
.      ?

----------

> 2   20-    22.10


 ! ,    ,  ,   ?

----------

> 15.10  ,      ,   ,         /.
> 
>  ,  -  "" -    :     ,    .       .       .


   ,      ,    ,       .                     ,  .

----------

, .,    17   ,   2   ,  ,     -   2 . ,  .     -     -       . ,    ?

----------


## _

70 ..  15.10

----------

.  ...

-

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,      ,    ,       .                     ,  .


 ,      ,   2    .    , . 
   ,     .
    ,    ,  ,   ,      .        .     -     ,      . ,        .

----------

!

     ,   ,     !      ,       , ,   -   .
     -  , / ,  !     !!!
  ,  .

----------


## EEFC_Client

",   , 
**, 
 - ,  - "
.

----------


## C

,   :   ,       :Frown: 
       100.  -  ,       -  ,      ,   ,           ...   ,  *       ,     *   ... ,         ,             ...  , ...

----------


## .

500 .  32 .      :Wink:

----------

? 13.10.   .   ,   , .     ?

----------

> 15,   20 000.  17.10.   (  )    "".
>     ,   - .
>  ,       22 000 . , ? -   ,   22 000     .            .
>  ! 
> !


    ,   .     !!!    .    )))

----------


## marusya66

,   ,   . ,    .      ,   ,    1 , ..     .         ,  .
-      ,        . -  ,    ?       ?

----------

> ,   :   ,      
>        100.  -  ,       -  ,      ,   ,           ...   ,  *       ,     *   ... ,         ,             ...  , ...


 ,  ,     ,          "     ...",            , , ... ,  ?  ""

----------


## C

> ,      ,   2    .    , . 
>    ,     .
>     ,    ,  ,   ,      .        .     -     ,      . ,        .


  ,        ,  ""    ,        ,   ,   (     )  ..
"* .*
*  !!!!             ,    .     .*
            .      ,      .   -             ,         . *      ,       .!!!!*     ,   .   :           , * ""           .*    ,      ,    .  " ".       ,   ,         !!!!""*" "*

       ,          .  ,       ** ,     ...

----------

/    .

----------

!!!

----------

> / , !!!   -      ?


        5 000  95 0000      50   ...

----------


## EEFC_Client

> -      ,        . -  ,    ?       ?


 ,     .   -   ,    "" ,  ,   ,      . ,       , " ,   ".    .

----------


## 75

> ,   :   ,      
>        100.  -  ,       -  ,      ,   ,           ...   ,  *       ,     *   ... ,         ,             ...  , ...


,  .     ,   ,   .       .       ,   .          .

----------


## .

* C*,         ?        :Wink:  
    ,          :Smilie:

----------

,      ,  ""        ( )

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ""        ( )

----------

!

----------

> ,        ,  ""    ,        ,   ,   (     )  ..
> "* .*
> *  !!!!             ,    .     .*
>             .      ,      .   -             ,         . *      ,       .!!!!*     ,   .   :           , * ""           .*    ,      ,    .  " ".       ,   ,         !!!!""*" "*
> 
>        ,          .  ,       ** ,     ...


   ...  ,         ,    ,    -   ,       ,     .       .     ,            .          ,         ,       ,      ,       ,   ...

----------


## Greg79



----------


## Bionicle12

> ,   :   ,


.  14-   - .

----------


## PavelT1979

,       ,      .  ,       ,  ,     .              ,   . :Wow:

----------


## elyaaa

,   .
  .    .   -  !!   31,  . 57/2  92,  43/17. 
       . 28.

----------

509 (.),  2   ,    ,  /    1 ,  53    . /,     ,      .
      ,      1-3       6.
      . "  ,       28.10,      ,     13.10" -  .      ,      (    40000),       53 ,     ,  -   .
     , ,      .

----------


## 75

> ,          .  ,       ** ,     ...


     .     . 
   -""  ,       ,      ,  copy-paste -. ,      ,      ,    20-   ,     17-  .    .               .       ,       .

----------


## C

> * C*,         ?        
>     ,


       ,    ,   ,       "        " -    ...           ...      -   ,       ,   ...

----------


## Greg79

?

----------


## vgi

.    17- .    \  .

----------

> ,       ,      .  ,       ,  ,     .              ,   .


,          !
   !
    -     ,   .   -       -    ,            :   ,   .
   -. !
  !!  !!!
    ()  ,    -  !   .   !!!

----------


## C

> ,  .     ,   ,   .       .       ,   .          .


   ,    ,   . ...

----------

> ,        ,  ""    ,        ,   ,   (     )  ..
> "* .*
> *  !!!!             ,    .     .*
>             .      ,      .   -             ,         . *      ,       .!!!!*     ,   .   :           , * ""           .*    ,      ,    .  " ".       ,   ,         !!!!""*" "*
> 
>        ,          .  ,       ** ,     ...


+1

----------


## 75

,          .            ,     .     .  ,   ,     .          - . ()

----------


## 75

,  -   ?

----------


## Greg79



----------

> ,          !
>   !!  !!!
>     ()  ,    -  !   .   !!!


  ...

----------


## Katusha

(, 2)   :
3..  9..  21.10  22.10  -    ( - )
170 ..  16.10 -  "",   ,  
  ...

----------


## 75

> ,    ,   . ...


,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,  -   ?


,  :       
 :Rotate:

----------

6  ( 14-  20-)    .  60   15-   750   20-.      4   14, 16  17-.      .     .   ,     .

----------


## 75

> ,  :


,  .     :     ,    ,      2009- ....

----------

.   .    ,  ,      ...         -   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Katusha

,    .
,      ,   -  / , / ...

    "  ",     ? ?

----------


## AZM81

!!!   13.10, 14.10  17.10!!!!   - 1 100 000 .    !!!

----------


## .

* C*,    .   ,      . 
                   .   ,     ,    ,      .
   ,   ,      .

----------

> ,    ,   ,       "        " -    ...           ...      -   ,       ,   ...


   ,   , , ,        ,        .     ( )  ,  ,   .   ,        .      ,       .  
..        ,    ,    .
  ,       .

----------

!        60000   80 000.   15.10.08.     (     ). ,        .     .

----------


## Sesol

> ,    ,   ,       "        " -    ...           ...      -   ,       ,   ...


  ,   . ,        ,  -  - .

, ,       .         ,  ,      .            .

----------


## Greg79

..
    /

----------


## 75

> * C*,    .   ,      . 
>                    .   ,     ,    ,      .
>    ,   ,      .


 ,   .      .        ,   .   ,         50   300         - ...      ,     .  , ,  .   ,    ,       ,    , , .

----------


## 75

> ,   , , ,        ,        .     ( )  ,  ,   .   ,        .      ,       .  
> ..        ,    ,    .
>   ,       .


 , . :Smilie:

----------


## _

> "* .*
> *  !!!!             ,    .     .*
>             .      ,      .   -             ,         . *      ,       .!!!!*     ,   .   :           , * ""           .*    ,      ,    .  " ".       ,   ,         !!!!""*" "*
> 
>        ,          .  ,       ** ,     ...


   ???  -  ....      ...  ,      .         ...

----------


## C

> * C*,    .   ,      . 
>                    .   ,     ,    ,      .
>    ,   ,      .


   ,  ,      ,       ,    :    ?        ,     ,  ,  ,         ???      , ..    ,      ??? :Smilie:

----------

,      .        16 ,     .       !

----------


## Greg79



----------


## Bionicle12

> - ,    ,   . ,   , ..." *      ,       . ,  ,        ,     , , ..    .*


  ,              .       .  -     -          .  ,   .     .     ".",    "    ". -     ?           .         .
      "   "       .           .  ,              ,       ,       ?        ?

----------

> ???


  ,   ,     .
         - .
     ,  ,           .   ,          ,

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:        .
,   ,     ,    ?

----------


## Greg79

:yes: 


> ???  -  ....      ...  ,      .         ...

----------

> , .


    ? 
 ,  ,        :yes:

----------

!!!    15.10,   ""

----------

> * C*,    .   ,      . 
>                    .   ,     ,    ,      .
>    ,   ,      .


+1,      11     .   !   ,   ...        ,    .      1-2   ,        .
        -    :Big Grin:  ,    .

----------


## 75

> ? 
>  ,  ,


  :Smilie: .       .    ,      .

----------

200000 13.10  , 1300000

----------


## 75

> +1,      11     .   !   ,   ...        ,    .      1-2   ,        .
>         -    ,    .


-     .    ,     ?

----------

> -     .    ,     ?

----------


## .

*75*,       ?       ? -...

----------


## C

> .
> ,   ,     ,    ?


  ,   ,       :Smilie:           ,          "  ,  ,      ,      ,  ,    ,     :Smilie:  ( ,  )  ...

----------

> .       .    ,      .


  ,      .       ,       9

----------


## +

> ,              .       .  -     -          .  ,   .     .     ".",    "    ". -     ?           .         .
>       "   "       .           .  ,              ,       ,       ?        ?


        ( )      !

----------

, 3  : . , 3   .   3 .    .  ,   ,     ! !!!

----------


## 75

> 


     ,   .   ,    :Smilie:    .

----------


## Alisa Che

:          2,5 !       ,      .  !     ...     ,      :yes:

----------


## 75

> *75*,       ?       ? -...


  .      ,   .       ,          .       . ,       ,   .    -      ,    .     .   .

----------

" .
  !!!!             ,    .     .
            .      ,      .   -             ,         .       ,       .!!!!    ,   .   :           ,  ""           .    ,      ,    .  " ".       ,   ,         !!!!""" "


 ,         ,  "" ...
     ,        !
      ,   .
   4 .
      !!!!!
     ... ... ....

----------

> ,   , , ,        ,        .     ( )  ,  ,   .   ,        .      ,       .  
> ..        ,    ,    .
>   ,       .


,   .         ,        .     ?

----------


## 75

> ,      .       ,       9


       .           .     - 1 .   . -   .

----------

. .  ,  -    ,   30-50%    ...

----------


## 75

"    -  -                 .   ,    ,     ,          ,     .     - ,    ,      ,      . " 

       ?

----------


## Sesol

> . .  ,  -    ,   30-50%    ...


   ,    30-50%     :Smilie:

----------


## Bionicle12

> ( )      !


"" -  ,        ?   .  "  " ?      " ,   ".

----------

> !      19.10


   17.10 \  40 .,      14.10  ,

----------

,    .     .          .  .

----------

> . .  ,  -    ,   30-50%    ...


      ,  ,

----------

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## +

> "    -  -                 .   ,    ,     ,          ,     .     - ,    ,      ,      . " 
> 
>        ?


 !!!!!!! ! ! 300 14    !      -   !

----------


## gbrs

> . .  ,  -    ,   30-50%    ...


   ,      ...  -       -  - ...     .         , ,  , .

----------

...

----------


## 75

> ,    30-50%


,  .     ,      ,        :Smilie: ,   .

----------

> ,  ,


         "" " ", -     ,

----------

,           !!!!!!

----------

,!
 :Smilie: )))
,      !

----------


## 75

> !!!!!!! ! ! 300 14    !      -   !


  ...     PR...  ,    ,    -  ... 

    (     ) -       :Frown:   ...

----------

!   13.10  20 000   ,      ,  .   ,  .      .

----------

> (     ) -         ...


 ,  ?

----------

> ,   .         ,        .     ?


    ,    ,   ,      . 
  ,       ,    15.10    ( ).    100%      .       ( -).

P.S.    ,    ,    ,      ,    .

----------


## vgi

> ,    .     .          .  .


,    ,  -          .
  :  ,     /  1,000,000.00
........    .......... .....

----------

""    ..

----------

> ( )      !


     ?      . ?  .        .      . ,      ,     ,    .    . ,    ,    .      .

----------


## 75

> ,  ?


     ,   -  ...

----------


## 71

> ,    .     .          .  .


,   ,   -    ,      7,    (, , , ...)   -    ...

----------


## +

> "" -  ,        ?   .  "  " ?      " ,   ".


            -  !!! "  ,     
 ,    ,   ,          ! ..

----------


## NinaP

> P.S.    ,    ,    ,      ,    .


         ,

----------


## LVY

> ,    ,  -          .
>   :  ,     /  1,000,000.00
> ........    .......... .....


       15.10  ....  /  ...

----------


## Klim

!
 315   14/10.
800   13/10 - .

 .

----------


## ( .)

> ""         ,          .      ,  "".


(!)    ""    `  ,      ,  .    " " - .  ,   ?

----------


## qwqeqewqe

,    ,  ?      ?

----------


## -

> ,   ,     .
>          - .
>      ,  ,           .   ,          ,



   ...      - "  ,  ...      ".    ???        ,     .    ,    .   ,     .

----------

17    ,    21
9     !!

 :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,  ?      ?


  4  ... ,     .. , 3   ...

----------

.   700   .   ,    .

----------


## +

> 17    ,    21
> 9     !!


  "  !!!"

----------


## NinaP

> (!)    ""    `  ,      ,  .    " " - .  ,   ?


     , ?

----------

> , -,


    .     .  :yes:

----------


## 75

140    :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,   ,   -    ,      7,    (, , , ...)   -    ...


        ..,    /....      6-

----------

> ..,    /....      6-


 .     6-   20, 22.     13  .      .

----------

> 140


      ?

----------


## adianva

> , ! -   /   ?      ...?


,      ,    (30000 ), - . :Smilie:

----------


## ( .)

> , ?


       /, ,   ..      .      ?   ? -.

----------

14.10  -

----------

> ,   ,   -    ,      7,    (, , , ...)   -    ...


 !
    -   !!!

 !!!
       .     -  !
  -  !!!!!!
  .     .
-  ,  .  ,   ,  .
 !

----------

20.10.  64000 ,  13.10.  .    .

----------


## 75

> ?


 13- 140.,  16- 16 ,   6.  16-  - .   ....

----------


## 75

> 20.10.  64000 ,  13.10.  .    .


 ,     ... ...

----------


## NinaP

> !
>     -   !!!
> 
>  !!!
>        .     -  !
>   -  !!!!!!
>   .     .
> -  ,  .  ,   ,  .
>  !


..   ,

----------

> 13- 140.,  16- 16 ,   6.  16-  - .   ....


    - .    .

----------


## 75

> - .    .


,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 ,     . ,

----------


## .

,     .      ,       .    .    ,    14.10  . .  .

----------


## Bionicle12

> -  !!!


 -         .        - ,    -        .       .    ,         .
** **      ?     . ,    , ,  ,  ,          ,  ,        .

----------


## .

** ,     ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,     . ,


           .        .          .

----------


## Sesol

> 13- 140.,  16- 16 ,   6.  16-  - .   ....


,         ...     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Sesol

> .        .          .


   .       .
       ,       .

----------


## Nice

!!!       ,     ,    , -    :Big Grin: .
     !  ?  :Wow:

----------

> .       .
>        ,       .


.     , ,      .         ????

----------


## ( .)

> , .,    17   ,   2   ,  ,     -   2 . ,  .     -     -       . ,    ?


?  .     ,       .  .

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## ( .)

> , ...


- ?   ?

----------


## 75

> ,     . ,


   . ., ...

----------


## Kylikov

13.10    ,    ,   13 !!! ,          ,          /,      .       ()     .

----------


## Sesol

> ,   -   ,    ,   ..   .    -.        - ,   .         10.


  -   .       .

,    -       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

15.10.2008  121 ..

----------


## Sesol

> 13.10    ,    ,   13 !!! ,          ,          /,      .       ()     .


 ,  ,   ,    .
    ...

----------

13.10 .    ,  .
 -        .

----------


## 75

> ,  ,   ,    .
>     ...


,   (  )     .       -    ,        - .     ...

----------


## 75

> 13.10 .    ,  .
>  -        .


     16-  .     ( ) 140. .

----------


## .

> !!!       ,     ,    , -   .
>      !  ?


    .   .     .  .      11,00    / .    1.11    .

----------


## C

> - ?   ?


--,  ,   ...   - ,   ,     ... :Smilie:

----------

> 13.10 .    ,  .
>  -        .


        . 30        ,   .    .

----------


## Nice

> ,   (  )     .       -    ,        - .     ...


,     ,    .  ,       ,   .     :Frown: !

----------

-  ,   .. ..
     .     , . 
   - "   ,    !"

----------


## C

> ,     ,    .  ,       ,   .    !


...,     ,     ,        , -      12  :Smilie:      , , ,  ... ,   ...

----------

!!    ..    !!!  !

----------


## .

> ...,     ,     ,        , -      12      , , ,  ... ,   ...


 ,   .

----------

.    ?

----------


## 2008

40 ..  13-     ,         .

----------


## .

> .    ?


 .      ,    .     ?

----------


## .

> .    ?


,    ? :Wink: 
, ,   ?

     20- .   14- .

----------


## wsad25

25  ,  15-,       ,      :Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## Sesol

ɸ!
     !!!
 20.10  -,   900  ,          :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> .    ?


 7  (  800 ..)     121 ..  .

----------


## Bionicle12

> 25  ,  15-,       ,


   ,    ?

----------


## 75

> ...,     ,     ,        , -      12      , , ,  ... ,   ...


  :Smilie: .     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## M@

-  ,   ! !
   ,      , ,         .          ,    ...

----------

12000  20.10!  ...  !:-))))

----------

!!!!!! ,         .

----------


## wsad25

> ,    ?


  15-   ,       ,    ,     ,

----------

,    ,        ,  17.10

----------

> .      ,    .     ?


  ,

----------


## 75

> !!!!!! ,         .


    !!!  -    :Smilie:

----------

60000          14           -     .

----------


## __

..
   20.10  .  100.
       ...

----------


## _

> .     6-   20, 22.     13  .      .


    ....

----------

> !!!!!! ,         .



!    ?

----------


## Unregistered

900!!!!  2.1 - ..
  3            . ....
  -    ...

----------


## .

( .) .
,       .

----------

, .  15   10 ,     ,       :yes:

----------


## C

.

----------

,       ,   .... :Frown: ((

----------

,     . ,   ,  .  ,    ,  ,   -   ,               .

----------

,   . ,  ,   .
    ?

----------


## Saloncomm

20.10. 50 000  14.10  17.10

----------


## marina1705

/   . ,  ,     14-15 ,    ,   ,    " "   :Big Grin:

----------


## C

> ,   . ,  ,   .
>     ?


,   ,    .     ,  ,    ...

----------

> /   . ,  ,     14-15 ,    ,   ,    &quot; &quot;


      ,    :Wink:

----------


## .

)

----------


## C

> )


 ,    ???    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,    .     ,  ,    ...


  :yes:

----------

> /   . ,  ,     14-15 ,    ,   ,    " "


    ?

----------

30/10/2008 14:38 



           .    ""  - . 

, 29 ,  ,         ,          ʻ,    .         ,       . 

                .           ,      .  ,    -   . 

  ,      29             .

----------

,          - ,     . -       ? , .     - ,

----------


## marina1705

,

----------

?

9    .

        .



              .        .....

----------


## IIIEFF

,       (   500) ,         10  150,       ,    :Wow:

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,


 ,      ???

----------


## ( .)

> ( .) .
> ,       .


   ?   .,43/49     ,   ,    ,       ?   ,      (  "" )  ,      . ,       . ,  , 95,    ,    -.
           ,  -   ,      ,  ,    ,      .     .

----------


## ( .)

> .        .....


,  , .

----------

> ?   .,43/49     ,   ,    ,       ?   ,      (  "" )  ,      . ,       . ,  , 95,    ,    -.
>            ,  -   ,      ,  ,    ,      .     .


  .         !
  !     .

----------

> ?   .,43/49     ,   ,    ,       ?   ,      (  "" )  ,      . ,       . ,  , 95,    ,    -.
>            ,  -   ,      ,  ,    ,      .     .


,   .   ?  ,   .  ,     ,         ,        .       .   .    -  .        ,           .    ,    ,        .

----------


## NinaP

> ?   .,43/49     ,   ,    ,       ?   ,      (  "" )  ,      . ,       . ,  , 95,    ,    -.
>            ,  -   ,      ,  ,    ,      .     .


,  ,     -

----------

-..   2        ,       .       .   "  ,    ?!" . .

----------


## _

> .         !
>   !     .


     ??? ?          ?

----------

> .         !
>   !     .


       3         3      -)?

----------


## C

,   .    ,        ,   ,        ,    .     ,   ,        .       ,    ,        ,    ,   ,      ????

----------

,      ...

----------


## ( .)

> .         !
>   !     .


!    ""   .
  , , " ".  ,    1998 .

----------

> 3         3      -)?

----------

> 


 ,  ?       -

----------


## ( .)

> ,   .   ?  ,   .  ,     ,         ,        .       .   .    -  .        ,           .    ,    ,        .


    `   ? ,  ,  ?

----------

> ,   .    ,        ,   ,        ,    .     ,   ,        .       ,    ,        ,    ,   ,      ????


 !     , , ,          .

----------


## .

.       :Frown: 
              .    .

         .

----------


## C

> .      
>               .    .
> 
>          .


   ,     ,          . .. (   )    ,   ,            .

----------


## .

* C*,  -,     .  .
 ,    ,        :Wink:  
         ,      -  .        
     ,     ,  .

----------


## NikSveta

! -   !  :yes: 
    20.10   14000 . 
    . -  ?     ?  24.10,     :Frown: .

----------


## Greg79

?

----------


## marusya66

15-  7,5 ,  14-  16-  .  ,        16  17-,    14-    :Frown:    .

  .  /   (  ,     ..),           ,    /    ,        . :Hmm:

----------


## ( .)

> ,      !...


  , , ,        .  , ,    ...

----------

> ?
> 
> 9    .
> 
>         .
> 
> 
> 
>               .        .....


     ! ,    ,

----------


## XXX

1 000 000
 18 000 000

----------


## LenSpb

14-10 20  ,   15-10 10   .    16- .

----------


## XXX

%  ,  13-  31-

----------

-  ,   ...

     ,  14, 15, 16, 17.

----------


## NikSveta

> 1 000 000
>  18 000 000


  ,      ?

----------


## 13.10.08

.

----------

> -  ,   ...
> 
>      ,  14, 15, 16, 17.


  ...        :Frown:

----------

.      .      .   .

----------

> ,      ?


27.10.2008

----------

> ! -   ! 
>     20.10   14000 . 
>     . -  ?     ?  24.10,    .


 ,   ,    ,

----------

> .



    ,   "0"

----------


## 13.10.08

> ,   "0"



 -

----------

.......    , ....

----------

, ,         .
  ,   .     ,     .    .
      /     .

----------


## 75

> , ,         .
>   ,   .     ,     .    .
>       /     .


 -  .   :Smilie:   -    :Smilie:

----------

) ,  :


 * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
    ?

----------


## j_cook

-  16 ,  ??

----------

!

----------


## 516

> -  16 ,  ??


 16?!!!!    14  ...

----------

5-.  ,       -

----------

15  ,      !!!

----------

> ) ,  :
> 
> 
>  * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
>     ?


 :    
 :  "  "555"
  : 40702810400000055555
: 1001 : 30.10.2008  :
 : 10489     30/10/2008
 1  1
 "", . -
 "  "555"

N     , 

/ 41  150,000.00 044030809 30110810709020000043
.30110810200010000097..4070281010...
   . ...
/ 127 6,180.00 044030809 30110810709020000043
.30110810200010000097..4070281010...
  / 60 /  ...
: 156,180.00

----------

> :    
>  :  "  "555"
>   : 40702810400000055555
> : 1001 : 30.10.2008  :
>  : 10489     30/10/2008
>  1  1
>  "", . -
>  "  "555"
> 
> ...

----------

> 


   ,   .    ,   20/10/08 325 .. .   .

----------


## marusya66

> ) ,  :
> 
> 
>  * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
>     ?


     ?
         .      - .

----------


## 75

> / 60 /  ...
> : 156,180.00


    ???

----------


## doli

.     ,   .      .  ,     .  40    . ,      14, 15   16 .   .     (  . /)   ,   1 .

----------


## Kylikov

> ) ,  :
> 
> 
>  * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
>     ?


+100!!!!

----------


## 75

> .     ,   .      .  ,     .  40    . ,      14, 15   16 .   .     (  . /)   ,   1 .


 . .

----------

> ) ,  :
> 
> 
>  * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
>     ?


,  )




> !


,    (, \  ..), .

----------


## 75

,      ,      , .     , -              .

     ,    ( )      .

   ,        .

    , ,   ,  29       ,      ,       .

        .         , -    - . ( ,     :Smilie: )

----------

3     1  13/10, 2  14/10()))),    ,)))    1 ,    !!!.    ,   =     .   .       )))

----------

> ???


 .  2  6180  150 000
......
   . 150 000     15   ,  ,  .  .     .

----------


## Greg79

[quote]  .     ,   .      .  ,     .  40    . ,      14, 15   16 .   .     (  . /)   ,   1 .
     13       :Embarrassment:

----------


## wsad25

> ) ,  :
> 
> 
>  * :         ,    ,     ,      ,      - ,     -         .        .*
>     ?


      ,       rtf ,     ,  3-     15-    1  25

----------


## 75

> .  2  6180  150 000
> ......
>    . 150 000     15   ,  ,  .  .     .


,   :Smilie:

----------


## NikSveta

,   -       , -  ,  -    ,     . 
  ,        ,    20.10  ( ,    ,     ),   15.10   ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## j_cook

> 16?!!!!    14  ...


    ,  - .

[QUOTE=Greg79;51816615]


> .     ,   .      .  ,     .  40    . ,      14, 15   16 .   .     (  . /)   ,   1 .
>      13


  .

  16  - .   ,    :Smilie:

----------

44  14.10
 28

----------

.
    ,   .
        . ,       .

----------


## doli

13   ..    10     14  17 .

----------

,,   , , ?  :Smilie:

----------

20  10  20

----------

> .  /   (  ,     ..),           ,    /    ,        .


..  ,      -  ?

----------

,   .       10  .  .    . 
,      ?

----------

.

----------


## doli

,   ,       .     ,      .     ,    ,     ,  -.  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .


   - 2   2003  -     .

----------

> - 2   2003  -     .


,    "".       3  .       .    (  )  8 .

----------

,        :yes:

----------

> ,


  ,     .            16,    (     -      ).

----------

,         , ,             :Big Grin:

----------

.

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## marusya66

> ..  ,      -  ?


   , .  ,   ,     . 
     ,       .

----------

, ,   ,        ,     22.10  ,   20.10

----------

> .


 ...          .
 14.10.   300 .   ,       .

----------


## 75

> .
>     ,   .
>         . ,       .


 -  ?        :Smilie:

----------

...         .
 14.10.   300 .   ,       .    ,

----------

> , .  ,   ,     .


    ?          ,   .    ?

----------

> ,     .            16,    (     -      ).


-   16. 13

----------


## 75

> ,         , ,


 ,          - "   " :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------

> ...          .
>  14.10.   300 .   ,       .


 .     ,       .
       20,   16   .    .   150   200  ,   .

----------


## Miss Lizaveta

!    .        .      ,     ...
...   ...

----------

> ,   .    ,   20/10/08 325 .. .   .


, ,     40.000()  20.10.,     50  190 ..,   .      .    ,   .

----------

400   250      15.10!!!
 !!!

----------


## 75

()   ,  29  2008 .             -     ʻ.  ,        27  2008  175-3            31  2011 .

            21  , 98%      .                         .

            . (  )

----------


## 68

,        ,     ,    20.10.08  1500000,  .     ,      . !!  :yes:

----------


## marusya66

> ?          ,   .    ?


     , . -   -      .    . 
    ,        .

----------

> ,        ,     ,    20.10.08  1500000,  .     ,      . !!


!!!!!!

----------

> , . -   -      .


  , -,   " ".
     .  :Wink:

----------

13        ().  13  27   ,   5000 20,   .
27      20000, 28 - 15000,      (  :Wink: ,

----------

> , . -   -      .    . 
>     ,        .


     ?     ,    .
     ,  ...    ?

----------

> ...    ?


      : - " ?"

----------


## marusya66

> , -,   " ".
>      .


  ,      .    ,     -   . , -     - .          ,   - . 
    .

----------


## .

> : - " ?"


 .      .

----------

40    16     . ,  ,               .
        5     ,          .

----------


## 75

:     28 ! , .
 ,           16-     .

----------

,       24,     0,1%    .
      -    . .
 ,          ?

----------


## .

> 40    16     . ,  ,               .
>         5     ,          .


   ,   13.10          .  .

----------

30.10.2008 16:36
4            ,       1   -             (),     -     .

,                   .               .

  ,         ,  -        .      ,     ,    ,      2    ,    2   .

      ,         ,       ʻ.   ,     ,    .

  ,         29 ,  ,            ,   30     .        ,     ,    .

----------

> :     28 ! , .
>  ,           16-     .


,  16)))      13 )))))))))))

----------


## .

> ,       24,     0,1%    .
>       -    . .
>  ,          ?


  ,    ,      .

----------

> 30.10.2008 16:36
> 4            ,       1   -             (),     -     .
> 
> ,                   .               .
> 
>   ,         ,  -        .      ,     ,    ,      2    ,    2   .
> 
>       ,         ,       ʻ.   ,     ,    .
> 
>   ,         29 ,  ,            ,   30     .        ,     ,    .


4 ))))))))))   )))))))))))))))

----------


## Bionicle12

> ,    "".       3  .       .    (  )  8 .


   2-3 .  ,   .

----------


## Miss Lizaveta

29  ,     "   "       .

  -???

----------


## 75

> ,  16)))      13 )))))))))))


  :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> 4 ))))))))))   )))))))))))))))


-  4 ,   .

----------


## 75

> 29  ,     "   "       .
> 
>   -???


  :Smilie:         -     ?  -    ?

----------


## 71

-,   15,20,30,  100.,   ,    ...   ,     ! 75, , ( )...      ,   -    ...     -       :Frown:

----------


## 75

,      ,    176000 .,    .

----------


## C

> -,   15,20,30,  100.,   ,    ...   ,     ! 75, , ( )...      ,   -    ...     -


 ,   ,   :Smilie:   .
 ,   ,  ,       (    ,   ,  650 000),        ,   20 ...    ...  ,        ,   ...            :Smilie:   :Smilie: ()      17,00   ...

----------

13.10  ,     ,        4       13.10  21.10     .      ...
     , .   ,      ,  ,             .  .

----------

[QUOTE=75;51816810]         :     28 ! , .
[QUOTE]
 ,     -   !

----------


## -

:Embarrassment:         15- 8 .. ...
 :Wink:

----------

(    30/11):
714400   ()  13/10/2008
241000    14/10/2008
558600   ()  15/10/2008 
 :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:

----------

-    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## C

,       :Smilie: ,             ,        .... 2  ...

----------

> 


   ,     13.10 - 2   110,0   27,0 ,  -  :Frown:

----------


## _

!!!        .  :Wink:    01.10,    15.10 :Wow:

----------

> !!!        .    01.10,    15.10


  ,      01.10 ,   :Wow: 
 - ,     13.10

----------

15   !
14 -

----------

> ,   ,    .
>  ,   ,  ,       (    ,   ,  650 000),        ,   20 ...    ...  ,        ,   ...            ()      17,00   ...


+1

----------


## SPF

(   -  !) - 15.10 136500   17  49500  20  47800
  14  7.10   !

----------

!       3    140 .., 50 ..  4 ..    14.10     -.     !   :Smilie:

----------


## Grizzli

,  .      8 .-    13        .   14 ,      .     6 ,,  .  , ,     .         2/5  .  ,  9.30,     .  10-00  , 3-, 10-05  , 2   . 15-30 , "",    :Wow: 
          ,   .:        (   ,     13     , .       ).   ,        -.

----------

500 000  -   13/ ???? :Smoker:

----------


## 2

!  10       .   -  .    ,       -  45  15.10  55  20.10.  . ,      ,    . ,   .   !

----------


## Bionicle12

> 30.10.2008 16:36
>   ,         ,  -        .      ,     ,    ,      2    ,    2   .


  ,    , (           )      -.         . 
     ,       /    17-  22-.        . 
1. 5-       . 
2.        (     ).
3.           .
4.     (     ).
5.  .
6.      ..?
...
- ?

----------

> -.


 .       4 ,   , -  .  .

----------


## C

> ,    , (           )      -.         . 
>      ,       /    17-  22-.        . 
> 1. 5-       . 
> 2.        (     ).
> 3.           .
> 4.     (     ).
> 5.  .
> 6.      ..?
> ...
> - ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,


   ,  :          -    ? 
   -"". -           !!!  :Hmm: 
PS.  , ,  ... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

.  ...  ... ;-)
  !
      ...

----------


## C

,          :Smilie:

----------

30.10.2008 17:10  3
-      .      ()    -    ,            .

 ,       .      ,           .    -,      ,      .  ,    , ,  ,    .

----------

> .       4 ,   , -  .  .

----------

30.10.2008 17:30
    (),        ,    ,         .        .         .            ,      »,   .

----------


## _

> ,      01.10 ,  
>  - ,     13.10


...        :Stick Out Tongue: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*YUM*,         :Smilie:

----------

> 


   ( ) 6      . 
         6 ,

----------


## 75

> ,


   .       !      :Smilie: .  :Smilie:

----------

,          !  ,   ! ,   14,   ... -, , ...  ...

----------



----------

> .       !     .


  :Redface:  :Wink:

----------


## .

> 


 , ?         :Wink:  ,

----------


## j_cook

17  10  . ,      16,      :Wink:

----------


## vgi

> -,   15,20,30,  100.,   ,    ...   ,     ! 75, , ( )...      ,   -    ...     -


    75      ,       " "?

75,      ?

----------

20  588000   14  15

----------


## Bionicle12

> 



7.  .
8.       ( -,     )

----------


## ALEKS_SPB

!!! ?

----------

17.30,         13.10.   17.10.    400 .    ,  40   50... 
   - ,     ....   700  ..... :Smilie:

----------

> 17.30,         13.10.   17.10.    400 .    ,  40   50... 
>    - ,     ....   700  .....


,    !))))

----------

7+  ,     .   ...

----------


## +

13  14         .   
   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!

----------

,   !       )

----------


## Sesol

> 13  14         .   
>    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!


,    ,

----------

> 13  14         .   
>    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!


   ,      ,   ....            .... 
         ...
      ,     ,       ?       20- ,        (  ,    ,   )     ....
       ,

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,   !       )


  ,  ,   ,    .   -,  ,    -     :Smilie:

----------


## Sesol

> ,      ,   ....            .... 
>          ...
>       ,     ,       ?       20- ,        (  ,    ,   )     ....
>        ,


   2   20-, 3    16- .        , -   , -      .

----------

,   . ""  17 ...    .-

----------

-          ,   .      ...

----------


## EEFC_Client

> 20- ,        (  ,    ,   )     ....


   ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,


     ?

----------

> 2   20-, 3    16- .        , -   , -      .


      ,      ,   ... ,    .... ....
     ,            ,  - ....  ....  :yes:

----------

,      ,      , .     , -              .
    , ,   ,  29       ,      ,       . 
        .         , -    - .

_, -,,   -    "  "
_

----------

_, -,,   -    "  "_[/QUOTE]


  ,         ....(,      ,  ,        )

----------


## 516

14  .....   ...   ,    ...   ,  ...   ,   ...     ,      ..?!      ,       ...

----------


## EEFC_Client

-     ,     .
"   " "         . " -   finnews

    - -

----------

** , , ,      -    .   ,  -  , "  ",-     - ,  -.

----------

> 14  .....   ...   ,    ...   ,  ...   ,   ...     ,      ..?!      ,       ...



   ,     ,    : "   ,  ,   . ?       ? " 
          ,  .    ,     ....
      .    .   .    10 .       - -     .       ,  ....   ,    ,  .           16.00   .        -    ....       3-4 ,     -5

----------

!
        !
 :Smilie:

----------

!

                .

           2008                     . 

                31  2011 .                ʻ (. -).

             ,             . 

 ,                (-)    -    .

             .
      ,   .        ,        .

----------


## 516

> ,     ,    : "   ,  ,   . ?       ? " 
>           ,  .    ,     ....
>       .    .   .    10 .       - -     .       ,  ....   ,    ,  .           16.00   .        -    ....       3-4 ,     -5


   ...     ...     ...            ...

----------

!!!   ?

----------

,           (  ). 
 5            - ,        .


     , -   ????     "" .       13  .....

----------

,     ,          ,     ....
      ,   ....

----------


## Kylikov

191   13,10      250

----------

> 191   13,10      250


  , -  ,

----------

> ,   . ""  17 ...    .-


   ,  -   :Smilie:

----------

-  ,  ))))

----------

.

----------

44  14.10   
         !

----------


## .

250 .

----------

-    4         ... :Frown:   24 .....  .... :Frown: ((

----------

.   !

----------

,   ,    ,     
 17.10. - 3250 (  )
 17.10.  - 2600  -  
 17.10  -  6500  -  ""
     .
    ,     ,    .
  ,   ,     ,      ,            2003.
   ,   ,    ...,       ..
       ,   ,         ,    .
 ,    , ,         -      ?

----------


## Tes

!
   ,   ?

 ...

----------

> ....,     ,      ,            2003.
>    ,   ,    ...,       .......


   ,        .   .   15  ,        ( )

----------

> ,    , ,         -      ?




    .

----------

-  banki.ru

----------

15.10   .

----------

,   ...,  .      ...

----------

15,10       (((((((

----------


## .

> ,   ...,  .      ...


     .

----------

15.10 700  187   
 17.10 41

----------


## Megera

. (((

----------

> .


! ...,  10 ...!     ...

----------

. - -    -  

/  16   -    ,  15   !!

   ,     21 ()   -    ,       -   .

 (((

----------

> -  banki.ru


     ,  ,     ,      ,               :
  1)       
  2)         
  3)   ,       ( ,..              ),      ""        .

    ,  ,     **,   ()    ,       .              "  " "  500 . "  ..

         ...
        ,   -

----------

.
 !!!!!

----------


## M@

!      13.10.  176 .!
  , ,    ,  :Big Grin: 

 ,       2 ,     -    ,    , , ,  !
      : , ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> .
>  !!!!!


   -31.10    .
"        () 4  .     ,    4  .,     .    ,  ,  ."

----------

> ,  -


 .     10:30,     ,      13:05

----------

.   .   28

----------


## .

> ,  ,     ,      ,               :
>   1)       
>   2)         
>   3)   ,       ( ,..              ),      ""        .
> 
>     ,  ,     **,   ()    ,       .              "  " "  500 . "  ..
> 
>          ...
>         ,   -


    .   . :Frown:

----------

> ... ()    ,       .              "  " "  500 . "  ..


  ,    20.10,  20.10   300..   .

----------

,   .......  ,    .....       ???  :Frown:

----------

, ,         2 ?    !?

----------


## S

.
 .
   220 000  13.10.
    ,     ))))
,   .
-,   2007     -   .
 , ...

----------


## Bratello

,      .     .    -  .

        () 4  .     ,    4  .,     .    ,  ,  .


           1,5%,    24  .           .   ,     ,  ,         ,  .

   ,      .      ,  ,   .  .    ,           ,     »,   .

                   ,  .     ,   ,      (, )   ,   -      .    ,          ,  .

          ,           1 .         .  ,      .      ,   ,   .    ( 1% ),   ,              .        ,         .

           ,  .         .            ,  .

----------


## -

2 .    2- ,   .  
 2-         .      .        .     :Frown:

----------

> ,   .......  ,    .....       ???


     7,    27.10 ( ),       .   20.10 -  132 .. -

----------


## 2008

,   13.10 40 ..    .       :Smilie:

----------

> 7,    27.10 ( ),       .   20.10 -  132 .. -


  .....

----------

> ,   .......  ,    .....       ???


     ,  .....     ,     ,      ,

----------

> .
>  .
>    220 000  13.10.
>     ,     ))))
> ,   .
> -,   2007     -   .
>  , ...


      . !       .  .

----------

> ,  .....     ,     ,      ,


  ?    ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 300000  150000  13.10.08.
  ,   ,   ,     !!!!!!!!
  ..73
      ,      - ))) 
     ))))))

----------

.......

----------

..    ,  ,   ,      ip  ....
to admins:
  ip-    ,     ,            ip,     ,      -         .... :Frown:

----------


## sveto4ek

16  1,5 

   .....

----------

> ,  ,     ,      ,               :
>   1)       
>   2)         
>   3)   ,       ( ,..              ),      ""        .
> 
>     ,  ,     **,   ()    ,       .              "  " "  500 . "  ..
> 
>          ...
>         ,   -


   .  , .                    . . ,          ,

----------


## M@

14.10  -   -?

----------

..........

----------

,      .,     - .

----------

15.10. ,  !!!!  13    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## M@

> ..    ,  ,   ,      ip  ....
> to admins:
>   ip-    ,     ,            ip,     ,      -         ....


 ,   !   IP,          .  ,       176 .  13.10 !

----------


## sveto4ek

,      .,     - .

  ??!!       24000- 500000    7

----------

,        -   ',            ........ :Smilie:

----------

:
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :7: 
714400   ()  13/10/2008
241000    14/10/2008

 , :
558600   ()  15/10/2008

----------

> ,      .,     - .
> 
>   ??!!       24000- 500000    7


    ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,


, ,  "    " :Big Grin:  ,  "" ... ...  :Frown: 
, ! !   "".  ...totenmorder',  - .

----------

> 3)   ,       ( ,..              ),      ""        .
>     ,  ,     **,   ()    ,       .              "  " "  500 . "  ..


    ,      .   ,    .  3   .      .           .

----------


## C

,   !
  ,   ...  ,        ,        :Frown:   ...

----------

-    .,  13-14?

----------


## UFC

10:52  ...
    ,      .   ,    .  3   .      .           .

----------

> , ,  "    " ,  "" ... ... 
> , ! !   "".  ...totenmorder',  - .


  ,   .          .)     .    ,     .   ,  ,           .   .   .          .  ,  )

----------


## 2008

100     ,      .  .

----------


## sveto4ek

? 

  16.10. -17.10   

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2008

14-

----------

> 14.10  -   -?


 !  -   ! 
   10..  14.10.08  24   .       20.10.08 500..  300 ..   ,   -"".

----------

> ,   !
>   ,   ...  ,        ,         ...


,     .     .         .    ...

----------

(((((  13, 14  17    .

----------


## _

13.10  1.5 .      0.5 ,   15.10     30  80 ..

 17.10

----------

,    -   ?

----------

> 13.10  1.5 .      0.5 ,   15.10     30  80 ..
> 
>  17.10


?

----------

.        14 ( 300 ).

----------

250    :Wow: 

 :Cool:

----------

,    - -!!!

----------


## UFC

> .  , .                    . . ,          ,


       .      ,             (    ).       .

----------


## Tes

650   !
   ,   .
   , .... !

----------

> ,    - -!!!


 28       3.      .

----------


## sveto4ek

3  1       25295       
    2

----------

3    ,    6,  ,   ,  ,  banki.ru,  ,   - - ?

----------

2- ,   22   ,       /
     ,    ,     ))))))

----------

,       ?

----------

, 300000,!     14.10   ...  20000   100000.   ....

----------

> 2- ,   22   ,       /
>      ,    ,     ))))))


, , !

----------

1350 .. !

----------

16,17,21,22,23,24,27 ........

----------

> , , !


449-1-449  6        2-

----------

> .      ,             (    ).       .


...      ,   .   ?         **     .      .

----------

,  -    ,    .
  , !!!!!  :Wow:

----------

> 449-1-449  6        2-


!!!

----------


## UFC

> 14  .....   ...   ,    ...   ,  ...   ,   ...     ,      ..?!      ,       ...


 :       ,    ,     .     ,          (, ).    .       . 
         (     ).

----------


## . .

14.10.  31.10.   599 . .
  15.10.  30.10.   50 ..
   17.10    .    :Frown: 
   / 301108.....10118. ???

----------


## 78

.           (   )

----------

> 449-1-449  6        2-


 !   .

----------


## 2

. . ,     -   ,        .  250   . .

----------

13   !!!!   -   100  ,   ((((

----------

)

----------

13, 14.10   300000 .      15.10.  1100000 .   17.10    6368,46 .  .

----------


## Serge K.

3         ,  ,       ))
    ,    ,     "" .    ,  2  .
  ,      ,       ,   .
    , .

----------


## Serge K.

> !   .


     ?

----------

14.10.08 -8300=,  20.10.08-11760=,-2508=,-2307=

15,16,17  -

----------

> ,    - -!!!

----------


## 2

> 


  .

----------

> 


  ? ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

,    ,   . ! 
     . 
   :   ,...

----------

,  13     90     .  .   ,     ,    ... 12       
  ,       .  banki.ru  "  "

----------

> ? ?


    24 -  , 35

----------

80000  15.10,  20

----------

!!! :Wow:

----------

> !!!


  ??????)))))

----------


## Serge K.

> !!!


   :   ))

----------


## UFC

> ...      ,   .   ?         **     .      .


        .   .      ,       .     .

    ,               (           8,4  .     ).   -               .           :           ( ).

----------

> !!!


   .    1   10000    15-10-08.      400000 .

----------

> :   ))


 !

----------

,     -   -  ,     . ,         ????

----------


## .

**,  ,  Caps Lock,

----------

> :   ))


     "  ".

----------


## manyacha

> , ! !   "".  ...totenmorder',  - .


,  ""!    - ... -   .     "".    ,    ,     " ,  ". :Redface:

----------

"". ,  ...

----------


## 88

,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .

----------


## Serge K.

> "  ".

----------


## marusya66

14- 70.,   16-  . 
  ,   3 800 .,  ,     -  , " ,     ,   !" .        ,            . - 2  ...    .

----------

,   ,    ..       ,   ..  :Wink:

----------


## Serge K.

> ,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .


banki ,     152

----------


## 88

.     ,   ,       banki.ru -   .

----------

> .   .      ,       .     .
> 
>     ,               (           8,4  .     ).   -               .           :           ( ).


, .       .    .  ,   .   0.    .       8 -3            , .        .

----------

> ,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .


!!

----------


## Serge K.

> 14- 70.,   16-  . 
>   ,   3 800 .,  ,     -  , " ,     ,   !" .        ,            . - 2  ...    .


     ,       .    ,       22.10

----------


## EEFC_Client

> :
>      ,           (  ).
>  5            - ,        .


   ,       ,    .

     ?    250  600   ?

 ,        "",     0.1%   . :Smilie:

----------


## . .

> ,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .


  .

----------

> ,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .


   )     ,         -    .      .

----------


## 76

14-. .

----------


## marusya66

> ,       ,    .
> 
>      ?    250  600   ?
> 
>  ,        "",     0.1%   .


   ,  250 .   600.
          .

----------


## 76

,     .    -   , 1980- - .

----------

600 .    17.10.
  .   .

----------


## Serge K.

,            ))

----------


## Bratello

20-. 24   .      .  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

7  !!! 
29, 30  31.10.

----------


## 75

> ,       banki.ru   .     !     ,       .    ...                 .       .   .     90-    -   .        ,   .


 .   .

----------


## 75

:Smilie: .      !!!      ,    ...  ,     ...

----------


## _

> ?


,  .

----------

> ..    ,  ,   ,      ip  ....
> to admins:
>   ip-    ,     ,            ip,     ,      -         ....


     ,         IP.

----------


## Tes

> .      !!!      ,    ...  ,     ...


+1

----------

,      ,     .      .   ,  -        3   .   !!!

----------


## .

> ,         IP.


-,        :Smilie: 
 .

----------

3 17.10 ,      (      ).
 ,    ,     .
   ,   .
       ,    ,     ,    10        ,     .
 -?

----------

> ,      ,     .      .   ,  -        3   .   !!!


     .

----------

,    ,    .
       - .      .   :Frown:

----------

!   20.10.2008         :Help!:

----------


## AC_link

1.  17/10, ~150    .. -  
2.

----------

> ,    - -!!!


   ,    .          23 .

----------


## C

> ,       ,    .
> 
>      ?    250  600   ?
> 
>  ,        "",     0.1%   .


,    600 .

----------


## M@

> 3 17.10 ,      (      ).
>  ,    ,     .
>    ,   .
>        ,    ,     ,    10        ,     .
>  -?


   ,  10.10  17.10, .  .  ,       .
    ,  ,       ,   ,        /   .

   1   ,   14.10. , , , ,  , !

----------


## . .

> ,    600 .


   - 250 .  600 .

----------


## ()

PeterStar           .  ,   10    .        .    .      ,       . ,       ?

----------

> ,  250 .   600.
>           .


  /  ,   (770 )      ( 600 ).  .      "  "  ".   / ,  -  .      ". .    "   . "

----------

> PeterStar           .  ,   10    .        .    .      ,       . ,       ?


   15.10

----------

,    ,   ,         (  ),     ?
    ,   300000.
     ,       (  ),      ...
 ...

----------

150 ..  15.10  200 .  20.10 !!!

----------

> 150 ..  15.10  200 .  20.10 !!!


!

----------


## rf

21  75.   23 2   10000.  :Frown:

----------


## GPS

16.10  22.10   200 100  125 ..

----------


## Nice

13  14 !      :Big Grin: .    ,       ,      ,       :Wink: ,    - ,     .

----------

: "   30.10.08.,      ...      ,    "    -   ......   .    500 ..,     1 .

----------


## M@

: 

"30.10.08       

   29         ,     . 
      , 29 .            . 

     ,           (  ). 
 5            - ,        ."

   , ,  ,     ,  .   ,      .

----------


## Flamingo

307000  21/10

----------


## Nice

,  ,  15     ,    400 -  ,     .     10.00,  200  .  :Wow:

----------


## Flamingo

> ,  ,  15     ,    400 -  ,     .     10.00,  200  .


   15 29/10,   7,30    54

----------

,         ?????

----------


## C

> - 250 .  600 .


 ,  , :Redface:     250.,   ,   ,    ..     ,   600     ...

----------


## Alisa Che

!!!    ,     :Smilie:

----------

16.10,   13.10  14.10 !!   ,   .      .      ,      =(    .

----------

> ,         ?????


  .

----------

14.10  500..            13.10.

----------


## 75

> !!!    ,


, ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## C

,  ???

----------


## . .

> ,  ,  15     ,    400 -  ,     .     10.00,  200  .


       .   17 - 204 .     .

----------

15 ,          ,   ,  =)      =))

----------

> .


      500 .       .   7-    -

----------

> 15 ,          ,   ,  =)      =))


    (      ).     -   10     -

----------


## Flamingo

/.     .

----------


## Alisa Che

290.   27-, ...     24-  190..    ... ,       -,   -  ... ...

----------

> /.     .


  ?   2    .

----------


## Flamingo

15   ,      .

----------


## Nice

> 15 ,          ,   ,  =)      =))


,       ,    1200.  .         :Frown:

----------

> 290.   27-, ...     24-  190..    ... ,       -,   -  ... ...

----------


## C

> 290.   27-, ...     24-  190..    ... ,       -,   -  ... ...


 :Frown:  ,     :Frown:

----------


## 75

> 290.   27-, ...     24-  190..    ... ,       -,   -  ... ...


,   :Smilie: ,       :Frown:

----------


## Flamingo

> ?   2    .


  1 .          6 .     13/11,    .

----------

> ,       ,    1200.  .


   1500  :Frown:

----------

,    990,         1300,      1500-2000     2     .   .

    ,  .  =)

----------

> 1 .          6 .     13/11,    .


!     . ..    ?

----------


## Nice

> .   17 - 204 .     .


    27  ,      ( , )?

----------


## SvetlS

,    .  200 000  09,10,2008     .

----------


## Alisa Che

> ,


!   !     06.10.2008 (,         )  :Wow:   -  . -2,      ,    2 !   ...

----------


## Flamingo

> !     . ..    ?


 ,    ,      24.      ,   1 .

----------


## 1310

,    .

----------


## C

> ,  ,


 ,       ,     ...    ,     :Frown:

----------

,       59   13/10,    800.         ))))))))))  !!! ,

----------


## Alisa Che

> 27  ,      ( , )?


    , /  .

----------

> 15   ,      .


     -.     15   .. :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,      24.      ,   1 .


  .     , ...   , 2.     .    .

----------


## Nice

> ,    .


       ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## Alisa Che

!  !   ***  .  ,   -  990.   .   ...

----------


## C

,   ,    :Smilie:      ?     ???  , ,    ???

----------


## 1310

> ,    ,


     ,           2 ,

----------


## .

,    14.10  28.  37.,  15.10  12.   20.10  26.  54.  ...  :Smilie:

----------

> 27  ,      ( , )?


     .   400  -        .    .  ,  .

----------


## Nice

> ,           2 ,


 -,      :Wink:

----------


## 75

> ,   ,        ?     ???  , ,    ???


    ... -    :Smilie:

----------


## Flamingo

,    ...

----------


## SvetlS

,   9.10,2008   .  .  . .

----------

> -,


,    .  :Smilie: 




> .


          ..               . (  - 7.5    )         ,      ?
     ?    .     ,         .

----------

250  600.  1500     15-  :Wink:

----------


## Nice

> .   400  -        .    .  ,  .


  :Wow:      ,     ?

----------


## Flamingo

> -,


   1   ,     ....

----------

! 
   15.10  70, 250  380.         .

----------


## 75

> ,    ...


   ,      ,    8, ,    ...

----------

.      ... ,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## Alisa Che

,     -       :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,


   ,     . .  ,      .      14,10  9170 .  ,  21, 22,23   .   /  .     47 .. ( )-.

----------

> ,     ?


  400   .

----------


## 1310

> ,     ?


        ?

----------


## M@

,      /   ???    .   2       !           :EEK!: 
     !

   "-". ,           ,    -.
    ,    :Love:

----------

,    -   (    15- ). 
 5-  - ,    - 400 .  ().

----------

> ,      ,    8, ,    ...


   .   13-  40.   20.    .     ...

----------

!     . 
  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## 75

> .   13  40.   20.    .     ...


     .    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


 .       ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## 75

> !     . 
>   ,   ,  ,     .


     .      ?

----------


## Alisa Che

!

----------


## Tai

> ,  ,


   ,  :   , ,      200   300 ,     -    ((((     -  !!!!!
1 100 000  14.10 !!!

----------

20     ,

----------

!)))))))))      13,10   60000   !)))))))))) !!!!     !))))))     !

----------


## Nice

> 400   .


, . ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  :   , ,      200   300 ,     -    ((((     -  !!!!!
> 1 100 000  14.10 !!!


  . . :Smilie:

----------


## AC_link

17/10, ~65    .. -  



__________________

----------


## C

> 20     ,


    ???

----------


## .

> !)))))))))      13,10   60000   !)))))))))) !!!!     !))))))     !


      . :Smilie:

----------

))))        ..........

----------

,          110000   13.10, ,      .   ,  ,      ,     ,   ,   ,  ,    2 .    ,    ,    ,   ,    ,     :Big Grin:    .
    ,    4000   17.10,   ,  ,     ,   15.10.
   ,   - .

    ,    (  4 ),    .      :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      /   ???    .   2       !          
>      !
> 
>    "-". ,           ,    -.
>     ,


     .   .           10  ,     .            -             . 
   15  31,  13  28.
  . 
   .      4,5  .
   ,  3   2,2, 0,8  3,0

----------


## 75

> 20     ,


 ...      5-6. ...

----------

.        ,    20,   17  .

----------

> ?


.  .

----------


## Bratello

> ,    (  4 ),    .


  . !

----------

> 27  ,      ( , )?


         15   .     .  .

----------


## .

> .        ,    20,   17  .


,   . ,   13,10       . :Smilie:

----------


## Alisa Che

> ))))        ..........


   :-))))

----------


## M@

> .   .           10  ,     .            -             . 
>    15  31,  13  28.
>   . 
>    .      4,5  .
>    ,  3   2,2, 0,8  3,0


   ! ,   /     ?   ?     .

----------

46000     600000       .......     .

----------


## .

> ! ,   /     ?   ?     .


  ,        /.

----------


## doli

.    14   ,    250 .  16    .     .   .

----------


## .

> 46000     600000       .......     .


         .  . :Smilie:

----------


## Alisa Che

,   !   :yes:

----------


## Fanat3000

17   ,     150 000 ,  13- ....
 17  20    -     ...  .
      /   -       .

----------


## .

> .    14   ,    250 .  16    .     .   .


   ,     .

----------

: 
 13.10  176    294 ,  14.10  11 ,  15.10  15,5 
 2   390  17  21.10  :Wow:

----------

20.10,  20.10     8700. ,,  ,    ,  29.10,      .   .    100%  .     ( ),       .  / ?        ,   .     8-14 .

----------


## martinkaz

17  21 .   77000.

----------


## Alisa Che

> 20.10,  20.10     8700. ,,  ,    ,  29.10,      .   .    100%  .     ( ),       .  / ?        ,   .     8-14 .


  .     .     :Smilie:

----------

> ! ,   /     ?   ?     .


     .       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## +

55  14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> 17   ,     150 000 ,  13- ....


 ,  150 -     .    ,   .       .  :Frown: 
    " "   ?

         ?  .

----------

,          !!
     ?????   !!!

----------


## .

> 55  14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>     ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 .

----------

> ,          !!
>      ?????   !!!


  ,       0,5    .

----------


## .

> ,          !!
>      ?????   !!!


   . ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## 75

> ,   !


-.  ,     -)))  ))

----------

> ,          !!
>      ?????   !!!


  ,    , - :Big Grin:

----------


## ( .)

> .           (   )


   !!!

----------

2- .      ....        . ,      ,        . .. 13   ,  14.     .     .       .

----------


## .

> ,       0,5    .


   .     . .  ,   ???

----------

> ... ,,  ,    ,  29.10,      .   .    100%  .     ( ),       .  / ?        ,   .     8-14 .


      ,        .       .

----------

...       ...   - ,   ""  .      .    ,      ,     ?    ?

----------

> .     . .  ,   ???


        .

----------

> ...       ...   - ,   ""  .      .    ,      ,     ?    ?


      6      16, 17  27.      1,7  27-

----------

> .


        ?          ?

----------


## .

> .


  ,       .       .  :Smilie:

----------


## doli

.27.10    .     ,          .      .      11    .

----------


## Taiska

,          ?

----------

> .27.10    .     ,          .      .      11    .


 .  27     - 28-

----------

> ,          ?


 . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.         :Big Grin: 
-   -  ..      :Wink:

----------


## Unregistered

> 55  14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>     ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   ......)))   55 ..

----------

!!!!  :Big Grin:     13 240000!!!    :Wow:

----------

> .        
> -   -  ..


 - .     .   -          .

----------


## M@

> ,          ?


 :   ,   .

----------

> !!!


 -   300000  ,   -().  , ....

----------


## +

> ......)))   55 ..


  ,   !

----------

> ,        .       .


  ,   ?  ,     ?   -      ,    . ,  ,   5000  ?     10-.    ,  ,   .       "..."

----------

> - .     .   -          .


 ,

----------

> ,


    ,   ,  1-  ,    ,     .

----------


## 1310

> 20.10,  20.10     8700. ,,  ,    ,  29.10,      .   .    100%  .     ( ),       .  / ?        ,   .     8-14 .


    ,      ?
      ,    ,

----------

.     100%.   24   -   .    1  .    ,

----------

29   .

----------


## C

> .        
> -   -  ..


!!!!     :Wow:  , -  ... 
     ,      .,      ...     -  ... ,         :Frown:

----------

,     -  -  " "?  ,     %60.

----------

> ,   ,  1-  ,    ,     .


   .   .        .          .      - .   ,    .   ,  ....
      .

----------


## C

> ,     -  -  " "?  ,     %60.


...

----------


## .

> ,     -  -  " "?  ,     %60.


     .     . .....

----------


## 75

> .        
> -   -  ..


,    ,  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     -  -  " "?  ,     %60.


 .         ,

----------

,  ,   ,  .     , 1-2 . , ,   )

----------


## .

> .   .        .          .      - .   ,    .   ,  ....
>       .


  .  :Frown:      190  .

----------

-      -   .   -      -  .....    -     ,      .          !!!

----------

> ,    ,


 !!!!

----------

> -      -   .   -      -  .....    -     ,      .          !!!


+1

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,  .     , 1-2 . , ,   )


    .   :Smilie:

----------


## ( .)

> !     . ..    ?


"" ...    ???

----------

13-  24  - 22 .  ,      17,10.
  13,10  .   .
     24. -    -     .....  .   10-.
     ?  20-     .
 ...

----------

> -      -   .   -      -  .....    -     ,      .          !!!


  ,       ,   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nice

> .27.10    .     ,          .      .      11    .


  ,          N- - ,         . ,

----------

> .      190  .


    400

----------

> 24. -    -     .....  .


  ?   ?

----------


## UFC

> ,   ?  ,     ?   -      ,    . ,  ,   5000  ?     10-.    ,  ,   .       "..."


     .      ,    ().

----------

.     100%.   24   -   .    1  .    ,    [/quote]
   ...

----------

> ,          N- - ,         . ,


   .   ,     -  .

----------

> .


    ,   ""     ,        .

----------

> !!!!     , -  ... 
>      ,      .,      ...     -  ... ,


,    :Wink:

----------


## Nice

> ,       ,   ,


.          . .     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

> .      ,    ().


 / -  .     ?     -    .    , , , ,     .    ,     .   ,  ,   .     - ,    ?  " ...   10,  ..."

----------

> ,    ?


   -   .  ,  .

----------


## .

,   ,        16- ....

----------

> .          . .


  ,   ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ?


  ???  ?      ???

----------


## .

,         ....

----------

23.10.      .

    ?

----------


## .

-?    ,       ...

----------

> 23.10.      .
> 
>     ?


        13 .      :Wink:

----------


## AC_link

14/10, ~120     -  
  ,    


__________________

----------

!

----------

,     .   4-5 .  -     .   :Frown: 


_______________________________
 ,

----------


## .

-   ,

----------

> / -  .     ?     -    .    , , , ,     .    ,     .   ,  ,   .     - ,    ?  " ...   10,  ..."

----------

.     1 ,  .        200 ..,    ... .    " "   5 .   :Frown:

----------

> -?    ,       ...


+1 -     1      .      ? 

   .      .    .      ,      .

----------


## .

.    ,    (((  ,    .        /,    ,   - .         ,    .....

----------

> 


    .        ,       . :Wink:    .  100     - %- 70     .
  -  .      ?  -  .   -  .


 ,   .....

----------


## .

....   -     ,    ,   ,   !

----------


## UFC

*"  " -  * . 
    ( 400 . )     : "   ".        . ,  ,       .    -   ,        .

    ?  ,         27 .     ,       (  700 .   ..).      ,        ...

----------

: "         ...",    -  ,  ,  .    .   . .  -  ! 
 ...  :Wink: ))))

----------


## ,

, -     ?     ?

----------


## Nice

> ,   ,


  :Frown:

----------


## .

> +1 -     1      .      ? 
> 
>    .      .    .      ,      .


        .    ,    .  100%  .

----------


## 75

> ...


 :      29- ,   . , ,     .

----------

(   )   .      .   ?      ?   -  ?     2-3   ?

----------


## .

, -  .  ,  .           ...   ,     ...

----------


## .

,,     ,   ,   -))))  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   !     "!"

----------

> .        ,       .   .  100     - %- 70     .
>   -  .      ?  -  .   -  .
> 
> 
>  ,   .....


   ,      ,     .     . 
 ,           .

----------

, :           -       -   ?

----------


## UFC

> / -  .     ?     -    .    , , , ,     .    ,     .   ,  ,   .     - ,    ?  " ...   10,  ..."


        ,         .  (,    ). 
    ,      .          ,       .        ( 2008          10 ).

----------

> 


  ,   ,        ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Demin

*UFC*, 


> ,      .          ,       .


  , ,  ...   :Big Grin:

----------

2 .

:  -.     5000,     -     .        .
    -      .
          ,    .  , ,  - -.     -     .    ...
,        -.          5000...    ,    ,

----------


## ( .)

> -      -   .   -      -  .....    -     ,      .          !!!


-    (!)          .    ? ,       ?

----------


## UFC

> ,           .


 .        .   ,      .

----------


## Sveda

... 
     ??? 
    !!! 
... :Dezl:

----------

> -    (!)          .    ? ,       ?


 ????          ??? ,

----------

> 2 .
> 
> :  -.     5000,     -     .        .
>     -      .
>           ,    .  , ,  - -.     -     .    ...
> ,        -.          5000...    ,    ,


           -.          ?
                .

----------

> -    (!)          .    ? ,       ?


-, ,  ,            .

----------


## _

> ...      ,   .   ?         **     .      .


-     ,      ...

----------

> ????          ??? ,


       ,         .          .     .    ,  ,      100    2   -

----------


## YUM

> -.          ?
>                 .


    " ?      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:    ?

----------

> ,         .          .     .    ,  ,      100    2   -


,       , , ,     ,      3 ,    .              /,      .

----------

> .        .   ,      .


    . 
 ,   .      ,   ,      .    ,      ,    ,     .    ,     .

----------

> -.          ?
>                 .


     . ,          ...       -        ...      , 200 .       ,       - ...

----------

> ,       , , ,     ,      3 ,    .              /,      .

----------

,   ....    ,

----------


## UFC

> (   )   .      .   ?      ?   -  ?     2-3   ?


  .         (      ).        (    ,   ,        ).        .

----------


## ( .)

> +1 -     1      .      ? 
> 
>    .      .    .      ,      .


.     .   -     ...    ?..

----------

,      ,     ,       ,     .
 5-     .
,      ,        , ,   .   ,      .
  250 .
 17-      7.  .
       ,   .

----------

200 000  13.10 !!!!

----------

> .         (      ).        (    ,   ,        ).        .


   .  ,  .              .  -   .  ......



> .     .   -     ...    ?..


    ?        ,      .   7,7     .  :Frown:

----------

9900   20.        :Big Grin:

----------


## UFC

> ,      ,    ,     .    ,     .


      ,         1 ,   .    .    ,        .     .    ,     .

----------

> ,      ,     ,       ,     .
>  5-     .
> ,      ,        , ,   .   ,      .
>   250 .
>  17-      7.  .
>        ,   .


          .    ?     -     .           :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,        ,  ,  ,     .


-   .    ?         ?

----------

"30.10.08        

   29         ,     . 
      , 29 .            . 

     ,           "

   .   :"   "   "        ".

   !        16.10. 08    ,                  .

----------


## UFC

[QUOTE=;51818759]   .  ,  .              .  -   .  ......

  ,          .   ,       .

----------

3800    20

----------

[QUOTE=UFC;51818784]


> .  ,  .              .  -   .  ......
> 
>   ,          .   ,       .


   0 7  12  .  2,5     5 .    ..... :Frown: 

  - -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M@

,  ,          :Frown:      .
        :  ,  , , ....
    .
   ,   ,   .

----------

> Unregistered     ......)))   55 ..


   55 . -    :yes:

----------


## ( .)

> ????          ??? ,


   ?    .,  - .

----------

.      .  ,     .  ,  -

----------


## doli

> ,          N- - ,         . ,


,   -,

----------

> .    ?     -     .


 ,    ,      (     ).
     ,          .

----------

,  .     ,   ,      (, )   ,   -      .    ,          ,  .

          ,           1 .         .  ,      .      ,   ,   .    ( 1% ),   ,              .        ,         .

           ,  .         .            ,  .

  .

----------

2        20    26 800= .  :Smilie:  ,  !!!!

----------


## Somik71

(37500      2,2     /)   155 ..  ,  - .   -  15.10  22.10.

----------

> ,         1 ,   .    .    ,        .     .    ,     .


..   ,   .  ,              ?
,    .   .

----------

> ... .  ...  ?
> ,    .   .


",  !" ()    :Smilie:  
     ,    .

----------

> . ...  ?


     .     " "       :Frown: 
.

----------

14.10 ( )   150.. + 100 ..  .     16-17   -  . 
  20.10 -    ,     - .
    (500 ..) -        ,    .  .
    ,   ,      .      ,     .
      ,    . ,      -   20-30, ,  ,   .
    ,           (    ).  ,         ,   .
     . -,      .  ,     .  -       -.  -   ,   ,       . 
  ""    ,    .
,  .

----------

> ",  !" ()    
>      ,    .


      .   ,     ,        .

----------


## ( .)

> ,   ....    ,


-!       !

----------

> ,  .


,   .  :Frown:

----------

.   ,   , ..      ,    .    .   ,     . 
       .  ,       .     .

----------

> -!       !


+1.   ,        -  -

----------


## doli

. .  . .  ,      ,    ...

----------


## 75

> .   ,     ,        .


 ,  ,     -     ...     ,     - ...

----------


## ( .)

> ?        ,      .   7,7     .


RSS  ?     .

----------

> RSS  ?     .


     , ..        .      ,       :Wink:

----------

> ... ,       .     .


 . .      ,  .         .  :Frown: 

    ?        ?

----------

,           .      ,    . 
   75

----------

,     .       .    ,    .      ,

----------

.   .        .

----------


## ( .)

[QUOTE=;51818795]


> - -


 .  6     ,     .  (!) ,  ,  .

----------

8   20     .  7000   :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=;51818795]


> 0 7  12  .  2,5     5 .    .....
> 
>   - -


  :Smilie: 
 1.   :   
 2.             +     .

p.s.   ,         .     ,        ,            .

----------


## UFC

1.   :   
 2.             +     .

p.s.   ,         .     ,        ,            .

----------


## sveto4ek

:Dezl:     ....

----------


## 75

> ,           .      ,    . 
>    75


 ,    ,     .       -   ,   :Smilie: ,    -   :Smilie:

----------


## Sesol

2    20.10.      .  ,        .
       - ,   .

       - - ,   ..         -    .   15            .       ,    .    400 .    1 .

  ,                   -   .        .     -          (    15%).  ...

----------

.......      !   2420......

----------


## ( .)

[QUOTE=;51818958]


> 1.   :   
>  2.             +     .
> 
> p.s.   ,         .     ,        ,            .


    ?  , 47   ...

----------


## 11

( )           ,    . ...      .

----------

> ?  , 47   ...


 38

----------


## 1310

Sesol,     ?

----------

,        ,  ,               .
          ,  .
   ,   ,   ,     , -    .
 ,  .

----------


## ( .)

> 38


 .       ?

----------


## Sesol

> Sesol,     ?

----------

,

----------


## 1310

23-    ?         ,  .

----------


## 123

.        .       .     6            ( )    ....... -  (     ).      .             .

----------


## 11

13-   !   .           .

----------


## ( .)

> , ..        .


   .

----------

,           - ,   ,   ,            ? :yes: 
       -   ,    ' , ..   .....       ""      .  -  -   :Wink: )

----------

> .


   ?    2   ?

----------


## NikSveta

,   !      : 24.10     ,     / 20.10.   ,     , ..          !  ; :Hmm:

----------


## Fi-Nik

13.10.08   ... ..    ...

----------

> ,   !      : 24.10     ,     / 20.10.   ,     , ..          !  ;


 .    -   .     -   :Wink:             .

----------

29.10.2008 .   "100 "   (          )   : " ...  ,            .           ."

.www.tv100.ru/gallery/video/news/2251/page/5/

----------


## little OOO

/    16.10  ,   .     8000     17.10.

----------


## sveto4ek

24.10.08    14.



                    2 (   ) 

-

----------

23,24       .   6, 3-    .  -  ?

----------

,    . 
 ,      .
     .    .
          30  40      13.10
  .    18 ,   2   9  20 . 
          .
,     .     .     .
              .  ,       .        . ,

----------

> 24.10.08    14.
> 
> 
> 
>                     2 (   ) 
> 
> -

----------

> 23,24       .   6, 3-    .  -  ?


     3,           .    -       .        . 
  24    :Frown:

----------


## m0508

> /    16.10  ,   .     8000     17.10.


 17-    /     (, , ),  .

----------

'.    . =(     .

..        29.09.2008

----------

1!!!!!  .  13.10  350..  70.. +  /   .
 !!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## C

:Frown:

----------

>

----------

.  13  15  .  20   . (((

----------

,   ,     ""  .         ,      .
 15.20    !!!!!!!!!!!!
20 ....

----------


## ( .)

> ?    2   ?


     .
.

----------

,   20.10,     17.10

----------

> .    -   .     -              .


  450  230. 27.10  2 156 230  31.10    887 312    .     .     .        .

----------

> ,   ,     ""  .         ,      .
>  15.20    !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 20 ....


           .   92    ,     ,     ,     .

----------

> .  13  15  .  20   . (((


     ... 20   .  14  17  ...

----------

> .
> .


,      .    .   .    -    .        .   -   -  .

----------


## IrishaVolkova

...    :yes: / (100 )  ,  13-14 ( 2 )   ..     ......  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## 75

> 


 ...  :Frown:

----------

,      14,10   . !

----------

,      .   , .  .   ,   .

 ,   :

        ????????????

.....

----------

,   ,     ""  .         ,      .
 15.20    !!!!!!!!!!!!
20 ....

----------


## VFR800

> ????????????
> 
> .....


 -    ,             -           .

----------


## Nice

,          15   .   10.00  :Frown:

----------

15.10  - 25,
 ,    !!!

----------

> -    ,             -           .



  ?????????
    13

----------


## VFR800

2 .
     .

----------


## Drive

> ,      .   , .  .   ,   .
> 
>  ,   :
> 
>         ????????????
> 
> .....


, .   .   -  ... .

----------

,    ,  ,       ,    - ,        .   ,   .       ,  ,     25 ,        .   2  , ,      ,  ,   ?

----------


## -

15.10 -  8 ..  ....   :Wow:

----------

. ,  20.10.2008 . !!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,          15   .   10.00


  ,   ,   ,  , -  ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Nice

> ,   ,   ,  , -  ,    . *    ,   * .


,  .     ,   :Smilie:

----------


## 1310

,    ?

----------


## Sesol

> ,   ,   ,  , -  ,    .     ,    .


   -       ,          ,    .      ...         :Smilie:

----------

.    8 .

   .

                ,      

  .

----------


## ( .)

> ,      .    .   .    -    .        .   -   -  .


  , ,  ?  !

----------


## Bionicle12

> ,      
>   .


.  ,     ,  14-.

----------

-        :Smilie: )))
   13-  -    .   (!)   :Smilie:     .      -    .

----------


## olgai

13  16   25000  8000
 13.10 - 8000,  ... "".  !
 ,    .   -      .
    ,    !?
,        ,    , .      .
   -  ,        . -     , - .
,   ,        -      ,   -     .     ,   ,        .

----------


## Alisa Che

!!!          ,   !!!              !      ,       ,           !!!
   ( )   :Smilie:

----------


## Bionicle12

> ,         1 ,   .    .    ,        .     .    ,     .


    ?

----------

> !!!          ,   !!!              !      ,       ,           !!!
>    ( )


,    !

----------

> 13  16   25000  8000
>  13.10 - 8000,  ... "".  !
>  ,    .   -      .
>     ,    !?


        ,   ""  ,           .            .




> .


   .        .

----------


## 75

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   ,      ,  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 .        .           "  ".

P/S/         .  ,   .    .  .

----------

-!!! 
    ...    , , , ,     -   !!!   :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
       70...
    ,       ,   32.
    .   ....   ... .
        ...
      - !
       -  ,   ...

   "" -  !  ...  ,    .. 
         -  ....

   P.S.         ,     - !   ,        .        ,   ....

----------

:Wow:          !!!!!!!!
 150  300  ,  13.10!!!!!!!!      !!!!!!!  :Frown: 
  ,    , ,        \....  :Embarrassment:  ,  !!!  :yes:

----------


## little OOO

> ,   ,   ,       ,    .


 ,       "" ...

----------


## Sesol

?

----------

> !!!!!!!!
>  150  300  ,  13.10!!!!!!!!      !!!!!!! 
>   ,    , ,        \....  ,  !!!


.       . 
      .     .   .

----------


## ( .)

> ,       "" ...


  ""   ,  ""     , ,   "",   ,      .      - "".

----------


## ( .)

> ?


   ,   ?

----------


## little OOO

> - "".


     -     :Wink:   ,  ...         ,          . ?

----------

> .


  ....  :Redface:  ....

----------


## .

> ""   ,  ""     , ,   "",   ,      .      - "".


   ?
   . *  *.     :Wink:

----------


## ( .)

> -      ,  ...         ,          . ?


      18.09,      . ...

----------


## ( .)

> ?
>    . *  *.


  ,   .    .

----------


## Saloncomm

14.10 15.10 20.10    500 000 . 16.10 17.10  400 000 .

----------


## little OOO

,  ...
                  .    -  ,   .        . , . ,      ,  ,      -           .

----------

"  ",  ?       ?
         ?   .     ?       ,  ,       ...          ... ..

----------


## Blass

,     .   -.
   25 ( )   , ..     15.      ,     .

----------


## 123

> 18.09,      . ...


   ?     ?  ?
      ,  -  14-.

        .

----------


## little OOO

> 18.09,      . ...


 ,  !   20-   ,    -  . ?

----------

> ,   ?


    ,   ....  .

   ,      ""         ,   ,   ,  ,        (    ).
        .  ,     ,       18.00  ,   ,    ,    .  , ,   . , , ,    , .    ,  (   -  )        ?         ?      ...
   ,       "" -   ,           5  -?  ? ?       ???     !
     ,   ,   .    .... 
   ,  ,  ....      ...

----------


## ( .)

> "  ",  ?       ?
>          ?   .     ?       ,  ,       ...          ... ..


       ,    .   -  .    .        . 
 . -  , ,    .
!!!

----------


## sveto4ek

-         

   ....

           ,  13.10    . ...

 - - 
       ?          

    ...



        ....
      5 6 


              2 


  ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


                /   /
     ?????

     ,...

----------

> ,    .


 ?!!! ????
      ,  .   - ......  :yes:

----------


## Sveda

> ?
>    . *  *.


 ? ,  ... 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2101577/
" ,        .    ,        -  ,     .       ,  ,   -.    ."
   ,        ?      ...        "",     . 
             .    ???
     ,   .      ,  ...

----------

( ?)    ?       ?      ?

   25 ( )   , ..     15.      ,     .

----------


## sveto4ek

???

            ...


        /  /

----------

> ?!!! ????
>       ,  .   - ......


 .    "5- ",       10 .  20 .    ?  ...

----------


## .

> ?


 ,      .

       ,        .
 ,  ,         .    -  .

----------


## little OOO

> ,  ...


      ,     . ,    ,          ?        ?

----------


## little OOO

> .    "5- ",       10 .  20 .    ?  ...


     -         ,     -  . , ,  .        .  .

----------

**    ,   .      - .   ,      ,    ..      .
,      ""   .
     " "      .      !       -  -   ,  .....

----------

> ,      .
>  15.20    !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 20 ....


  ,      .

----------

13        .    3,5 .

----------

> ?!!! ????
>       ,  .   - ......


,  ...     ,  .      ,  .        " " "  " "-"  .  29.10.       (,   -     ). ,  .. . ...  ,   ,  ()      .

----------

#400595
xxx:,      ,    ?

xxx: (15:36:22 21/10/2008)
  ?,   ?

yyy :Frown: 15:37:26 21/10/2008)
 ?

xxx :Frown: 15:37:43 21/10/2008)
,     

yyy :Frown: 15:38:19 21/10/2008)
      ?

----------

> ,    ?

----------

:
"   ". ?
 :yes:

----------

> ",  !" ()    
>      ,    .


           ,       ,  ,      ,     . 
      ,        ,   -  - .   ,      . 
              ,              .

----------

-  ,     .

----------

> ,   ?


  -  ! ( )  :Wink:

----------


## little OOO

> ,        ,   -  - .   ,      .


  :Wink:      -     ,     .     ,     .

----------

-   
   ......

   ,            

    ?

----------


## .

> ,       ,  ,      ,     . 
>       ,        ,   -  - .   ,      . 
>               ,              .


 .             -   . 
 ,  . :Wink: 
      ,    .

----------

,   
(   175-)
     ?

----------

> .             -   . 
>  ,  .
>       ,    .


    -  .....     ,       ,    ,   ...
       .   ,    , ?

----------


## business woman

> .             -   . 
>  ,  .
>       ,    .


+1

----------

> ,    .


,       (   ) -  .

----------


## little OOO

> .             -   . 
>  ,  .
>       ,    .


 ,        :Smilie:            ?    /    /?
    -      ,       .

----------


## .

> -  .....     ,       ,    ,   ...
>        .   ,    , ?


    ,        . :Wink: 
  ,    - ?             .
 ,   -  .     .

        ?      .

..    ,  .

----------


## .

> ,                  ?    /    /?
>     -      ,       .


   -     30 .
 ,        .  .

----------


## temik

> ,        .
>   ,    - ?             .
>  ,   -  .     .
> 
>         ?      .
> 
> ..    ,  .


 = 
 +   =

----------

. .    .

----------

> ""   ,  ""     , ,   "",   ,      .      - "".


- (  )   . .       ? , ?    .  ,      ,  .   .   ,   .    )

----------

> -  .....     ,       ,    ,   ...
>        .   ,    , ?


        .          ,

----------

> = 
>  +   =


 -   ,   .            .     ,     ,     ?
         (      :Smilie:  )

----------

> = 
>  +   =


     .

----------


## .

!    ?

----------


## .

> = 
>  +   =


 ?  :Wink: 
   ,             ,    .
  -        . :Stick Out Tongue: 




> .          ,


+1

----------

!  15.10 -17000.,  17.10 - 500 000. -  :Smilie: )))

----------


## __

20.10.08  - 200.

    250    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.       ,   27   ....

----------


## .

-    .....

----------

!  14  17.    24. !   !!!!!  !!!)))

----------


## NinaP

> .    8 .
> 
>    .
> 
>                 ,      
> 
>   .


  ,

----------


## 2960

> !    ?


  13,  3,5     )))

----------


## .

""

----------


## ()

31    20 .  15 .

----------


## sveto4ek

30,10,08

     14558 
     ...



 1  2008            .        ,   . 

,   29          ,     . 
          (  ). 

 5            - ,

----------


## 75

,    51638  73938  17.10 :Smilie:  ,    !!!

----------


## NinaP

,   0

----------


## iwanoff

,      .   !    120 ..  200 ..  14   16 .      13  .   ...! ;-)

----------

20.10  29.10.   21.10.

----------

15  17    16   177  (.  )         ...     ...      10 ...   ...

----------


## C

,   650 000, 200 000,     .
 ,       :Smilie:  
** -      :Smilie:  
** - ,    ,  ,  , ,  ... 
 ,  ,   ,               ,    ,         .   ,   ,  13  :", ,   ,   ?"   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## C

,   !

----------


## 75

> ,   !


  :Smilie:    ?   ,    :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie: 
     ,   2-   20   . -...

----------


## C

> ?   ,


      ,    ,   ...  ,        ,   ,     ...       ,         :Frown:  ,   ,      ,      ,        :Frown:

----------


## S

...
?...
...    ?...
......
   .  .
         ....
...    ,  ....
  , ...  - .
  -    ....
....
 ? 
,     .  .
...  ...

----------


## ann67

17  24  .    ... .        17.             ?

----------


## C

> ...
> ?...
> ...    ?...
> ......
>    .  .
>          ....
> ...    ,  ....
>   , ...  - .
>   -    ....
> ...


,   -   ,    :Redface: 
"      "
  "   " 
,          :yes:

----------


## ann67

* C*, ,    - -        ,         .    ,       "  ".        ,  , 75  1980.    ,       .

----------


## VFR800

> ,  ,   ,               ,    ,         .   ,   ,  13  :", ,   ,   ?"   ,


   .     (      )    -      .      -     100%           .
  -          -    -       :Smilie:

----------

2660    17,10,
3250 .  17,10   (  )
6500   17,10,  ""  .
    .   , 

,  .


    ,    .

----------

> 250


+1    ?  600      ?)))

----------

> ,   650 000, 200 000,     .
>  ,       
> ** -      
> ** - ,    ,  ,  , ,  ... 
>  ,  ,   ,               ,    ,         .   ,   ,  13  :", ,   ,   ?"   ,


         :
-  2 
-   
-   ,  
-     ( "" )

 ?

----------


## S

> ,   -   ,   
> "      "
>   "   " 
> ,


 :Smilie: 
       . -   .
,       .
,       -  .    -    .
  .  .

----------


## Serge K.

)
   2- ...   .      .  (  /).  .
 22   3   ,        )

----------

.....

----------


## Somik71

1,4 .,  ,  21.10.  37500   15.10  , /  - ,  - ,  ,        ,  .

----------

> .....


      ...  ,     ... -    ,
 ...

----------


## C

> * C*, ,    - -        ,         .    ,       "  ".        ,  , 75  1980.    ,       .


  ,      ,         :Smilie:    ,     :Smilie:

----------

,   -   5 ...        :   27.10    17.10...   ?

----------

> ...  ,     ... -    ,
>  ...


   ...

----------


## LenSpb

!!!!!!!!!!!!       .

----------


## -

!!!!  :Big Grin:   !
   16  8 . 
      .
  -     :Wow:

----------


## 2960

3,5 .  200,339,350,399,

----------


## Bucom

31        2- . ,    .      / -    - .  ,   .      -    (,   ,  ).    .    ,  -  .    ,          . , .:
1.  (, )     ,       (      -  ).    ( !)    ,      -     . ,     - .     ,       ,      ,  (   !).    (..     ).   . .      .  , ,     .                 ( )   : ,  ..
2.     (   !)    .   .  ,          ,      ,                   (,   ,           ,  ,   ).         ,   .   -          ?
3.      ʻ!!!   ..  ,    (   ).    , . !!!         ( !)  . .   ,    (   :  ,    ).
    .          (    /   ).   (   !). ,   () -         .      .    -

----------

.   -  .         .   .     .     ?

----------

> ...


       ...   - "  ,    ".  ,        ,   -- ... :Redface:

----------

> ...  ,     ... -    ,
>  ...


-   -      .
,, -    :Smilie:  -  .

----------

- ,   ,              ,   .            .

----------

:"  ,    ..."     ,       ,     ...

----------


## sveto4ek

30.10        ...
   ...

      ...

----------

-     ,          . ,              .

----------

,  -   24-  ? :Frown: ((
 ..... :Frown: ((

----------

-        .     ,   .     - ! ,    ...

----------


## UFC

> ?


    ,     .

----------


## C

> :"  ,    ..."     ,       ,     ...


  "  ,   !" :Smilie:  
 , ,  ....

----------


## C

> ,  -   24-  ?((
>  .....((


       ,  :Frown:

----------


## UFC

> ,       -  .    -    .
>   .  .


   ,     .   ,    .           ,         .      ...

----------


## sveto4ek



----------


## UFC

_    ,   ,    -.          ,    -,    .        ,   .  -       ,   ,    -    .
:  01.11.2008, 208_

----------

> ,  ...     ,  .      ,  .        " " "  " "-"  .  29.10.       (,   -     ). ,  .. . ...  ,   ,  ()      .


.  ,  ....

----------


## sveto4ek

==      ==

      _(  ) _         ,

----------

> -     ,     .     ,     .


 !

----------


## UFC

1 , .. .       . ,          .              .

----------

> ,     .   ,    .           ,         .      ...


+100
 ,   - .

----------


## little OOO

/    16.10. ...   24  :Smilie:

----------


## UFC

> ==      ==
> 
>       _(  ) _         ,


,               ?      . 

        22 .        .  -        ,  -   .

----------

> ==      ==
> 
>       _(  ) _         ,


    ?
  ,   .

----------


## FF

20.10   150000 - 500000,    13  14.10  230000  500000

----------

20.10  35000

----------


## AC_link

17/10 ~150    
   !


____________________

----------


## sveto4ek

29

----------

> --        22 .        .  -        ,  -   .


    . ,        .
"   "    .
_"    ,       _ ._-      ",.. .."_
 -      .      ,     -,          .
  ,        -    -      ..      .

----------

! ,      !      !    - !!!!   ,    !  !    -  - ,  .         .

----------

:
, -       ?        09.10.

----------


## Bonna

,     ,       300 .

----------


## sveto4ek

...

----------


## EEFC_Client

> 29


29 ,   , 2 :
-          
-   

     12:09, ,   ,      .  ,       ,    .           ,  -?

----------

21.10                       01.11  11.11.      4000 $.    ,           .         . . .    .         .   4   -  .    .   .     -      .   .       .        .

----------

,    ?    16          ,   1200 ...  :Frown: ((

----------


## .

> ,     ,       300 .


      261 ..   21     , .  ,    ,    (  .  ).      .    .  ,       ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## Blass

> ( ?)    ?       ?      ?
> 
>    25 ( )   , ..     15.      ,     .


   2-    10 (    ).
       .
   .

    5 ,   400.          .

.    .

----------


## Dong

,  .. "" - -     - .
          ,     -      "",      .    .

----------

> ,    ?    16          ,   1200 ... ((


 16.10   4-         900.    !

----------

.         9.50
"        
29.10.2008 09:50"
  -  -,       .

----------


## .

> .         9.50
> "        
> 29.10.2008 09:50"
>   -  -,       .


    28,10.

----------

> .         9.50
> "        
> 29.10.2008 09:50"
>   -  -,       .


 ,     ?

----------

> 28,10.


 ? ? ? ?

----------


## .

> 2-    10 (    ).
>        .
>    .
> 
>     5 ,   400.          .
> 
> .    .


  .

----------

> ,     ?


 ,   .

----------


## .

> ? ? ? ?


  ,    ,      .    .   ,       .     . :Smilie:

----------

, -       . --   .

 --  :
      .
 "   "    .
  10      -      ,  ,      .      .

 ,   **   ,      -  **, .

----------

,   ,          ,             -. :            -      ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

-     ,  .

  ,         ,     ,    ,    ,    ,               .

-  ,        ,   ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> 


,   :  , 0  1.      (  ,     )           (!).

----------


## GPS

200   16.10   !!

----------

" "   .,     2  ..
      ""-    - -  .
      "  "!
" - -,  
--". 
         -   ,, " ".

----------


## .

> ,   :  , 0  1.      (  ,     )           (!).


 ,      .
 :Smilie:

----------

> -     ,  .
> 
>   ,         ,     ,    ,    ,    ,               .
> 
> -  ,        ,   ,    .


  .   ,            (,  )   -   ,  .     7  (  ),    .

----------

> ,


      -    ...      26  -.... :Frown: (

----------

> 21.10                       01.11  11.11.      4000 $.    ,           .         . . .    .         .   4   -  .    .   .     -      .   .       .        .


  ,    .       .     .  ,    -  .   ,   ,        ,  .     ...

----------


## sveto4ek

? 
             .
   ?
  ,     ?
 ,   ,  ?

       ,   ,  17  ???

----------

> ,    ,      .    .   ,       .     .


   11:45,  .

----------

(3 )        ,       (   ).
    13.10        .

----------


## UFC

> 29


    : 29-    -     ,        25-.
_   27-,       -      ,    .   13   _ .

----------


## Anastasya AK

15  17  .    16-.  -  .     -       ?

----------


## Anastasya AK

,         . , ,  ,    2    ?

----------

> 15  17  .    16-.  -  .     -       ?


      .

----------


## .

> ,


, + 1. 
,     "/ "  ?
 .

            .

----------

.  !!!     .    .     .   .     . ,    ?

----------

> ? 
>              .
>    ?
>   ,     ?
>  ,   ,  ?
> 
>        ,   ,  17  ???


    ,      , ..        ,        .

      ,   - 470  -  13-.

70  21-, 400 - .    
 ,  -  ,   ,         .
,       ,    -  ,   .       .

.    .

----------

> ,    .       .     .  ,    -  .   ,   ,        ,  .     ...


     -      .     -   .                  .          -   .  -      % ?       ,      ( ),      "-    ".    ?

----------

.       100.  .     11      .      100    ?

----------

> .       100.  .     11      .      100    ?


 .

----------

> .       100.  .     11      .      100    ?


  16         ,    ,       ...

----------


## mr.Wolf

17  (  16)
  ,    .  .

   .

----------

> 29


 ,    .   " "            ,          (,  ,    "  ").

   2 :
1.  ""  29,      28 ?
2. ,  ,           ,  ""   ?

----------

> 1 , .. .       . ,          .              .


    .   .

----------

> 28,10.


-       ? -  -   ? -  ?
           - -   .               :Wink:

----------


## NinaP

> ,    .   " "            ,          (,  ,    "  ").
> 
>    2 :
> 1.  ""  29,      28 ?
> 2. ,  ,           ,  ""   ?


   ,      ,            ,  ,    -.          ,      ,    ,

----------


## Oldlady

.  ,   -    .        .   ?    :Frown:      ...    !

----------

> ? 
>              .
>    ?
>   ,     ?
>  ,   ,  ?
> 
>        ,   ,  17  ???


  ""       "",   ,  .

   "".  .    .       .

   .

 " ".   .   30.
" 5            - ,        .".
      .

      17 .   1.     . 2.      .          .

----------

> .


 .   ,     "  "

----------


## ( .)

> ""       "",   ,  .
> 
>    "".  .    .       .
> 
>    .
> 
>  " ".   .   30.
> " 5            - ,        .".
>       .
> ...


    . .

----------

> .  ,   -    .        .   ?        ...    !


         22   " "  ..

----------

> ,      ,            ,  ,    -.          ,      ,    ,


   . -    "    ". , ,  .  ,      . -          ?   .

----------


## ( .)

> (3 )        ,       (   ).
>     13.10        .





> .


    ?    ,       13.10.  29.10  () .

----------


## ann67

> :"  ,    ..."     ,       ,     ...


     -  ,       . ,      ,   , " "...

----------

> ?    ,       13.10.  29.10  () .


       !         13.10, 14.10  15.10   29.10  30.10.      ?

----------

> -      .     -   .                  .          -   .  -      % ?       ,      ( ),      "-    ".    ?



      ,        ,   . ,  -       -     .    .  .   !!!  .    -  . ,   ,   .    .  "" -      ,     ,     .         :    .

----------


## LenSpb

"".
     "".      .    - (  )      600 . ,   online,   9   . .      ,      "   ",   .
 ""  250 .     ,       2-3       .     .   ,    ? 
  .    " ",   13-10-08           .

----------

> .       100.  .     11      .      100    ?



      .  , ,   15.10  20.10     100000  .  17.10  2  ,    5.   22.10         -   .

----------


## ann67

> 2-    10 (    ).
>        .
>    .
> 
>     5 ,   400.          .
> 
> .    .


      ,    .
 950         !    .

----------


## doli

17 . ,  23 .          50,   ,    14         ,        .

----------


## ann67

> . -    "    ". , ,  .  ,      . -          ?   .


    ,                   ,    .    ,    .

----------

> ,        ,   . ,  -       -     .    .  .   !!!  .    -  . ,   ,   .    .  "" -      ,     ,     .         :    .


        ? ?              ?    -   ,       ,                     "- "    .

----------

100 ..    14-.  24-  .

----------

> 22   " "  ..


 " .."-    .     !
   .
 -  ,,       -   .

_,        -   .._

----------


## Sveda

> .       100.  .     11      .      100    ?


 !  22  (  )        ...    ,       3- ...     ?

----------

> " .."-    .     !
>    .
>  -  ,,       -   .
> 
> _,        -   .._


  :Smilie: ,   ..    "?",   "?".

----------

> !  22  (  )        ...    ,       3- ...     ?


        ???

----------

**,     ""    .
  ,                    .
        " ",  -       "..     ".    .

----------

> 2 :
> 1.  ""  29,      28 ?
> 2. ,  ,           ,  ""   ?


         .  24 ,  27         .  -

----------


## ( .)

> !         13.10, 14.10  15.10   29.10  30.10.      ?


   -    ?

----------


## LenSpb

> .


  ,     .   .    .

----------

> **,     ""    .
>   ,                    .
>         " ",  -       "..     ".    .


"  "        . ,       .        .  , .

----------

> -    ?


  ?  ,  ?

----------

> ?  ,  ?


, .  ,   .  -         .   .

----------


## S

> ,  .. "" - -     - .
>           ,     -      "",      .    .


  ,   - ,        .      -    ,    ,     ..  -   .
  -    .   ,       .   -   .
   ,       .
*,             .*
 " "?     ?
    -    .
    .
     .

----------


## S

> .  24 ,  27         .


 .

----------

> "  "        . ,       .        .  , .


      -.
**-   .    .
    (-)     ""- , .
 ,  ,       " " :Smilie: )

----------

> -.
> **-   .    .
>     (-)     ""- , .
>  ,  ,       " ")


     100%  :yes:

----------

:Smilie: )))

... -!!
   ..

----------

.  .

----------


## Dong

> ,             .


    ,  !
     ,           ,        .
,  -  ,       ,   ...
   ,   ,   -    " ",      .
  ,        ,   ,      -      .    ???

----------

> .  24 ,  27         .  -


.      ?    .    .   ,       . -)

----------

> ,  !
>      ,           ,        .
> ,  -  ,       ,   ...
>    ,   ,   -    " ",      .
>   ,        ,   ,      -      .    ???


+100

----------

22.10    ,         -.    (((

----------


## gbrs

13-   2  (   ).  ,           :Frown:

----------

...       13  22 .. ,  5   500  .... ,    ...  ..-)),    -)

----------


## .

,         -.  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  !
>      ,           ,        .
> ,  -  ,       ,   ...
>    ,   ,   -    " ",      .
>   ,        ,   ,      -      .    ???


 ""   ""    . :Wink: 
" "  " "   .    .   ,  ""   "". ,   - "".     :  .  - !  .  ""        " ",     -  .      .         .    . 
  ...

----------

!
 ,   ,     , .
  ,      ,   , ..     .
   13  20 ,     ,             27.10  .
 : ,    , .
  ,   ,     .     .       . ..  !!!

----------


## .

> !
>  ,   ,     , .
>   ,      ,   , ..     .
>    13  20 ,     ,             27.10  .
>  : ,    , .
>   ,   ,     .     .       . ..  !!!


   .

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,  ""   "". ,   - "".


:
23 ,  ,    "           31  2011 "
27 ,  ,    
27      
28        ,    .

   ""?
,   22   " "            :Smilie:

----------

> !
>  ,   ,     , .
>   ,      ,   , ..     .
>    13  20 ,     ,             27.10  .
>  : ,    , .
>   ,   ,     .     .       . ..  !!!


,    27.10       .  ,  ,      .   ,     ,       ?  ,     .     !!!

----------


## .

> ,    27.10       .  ,  ,      .   ,     ,       ?  ,     .     !!!


     . :yes:

----------


## Bratello

:  ,     ,   .      ,    .
          (  ):   -     ,  -   ,   .  :yes:

----------


## Flamingo

!   ,   21/10 310 000.

----------


## .

> !   ,   21/10 310 000.


,       , ,   21,10  5,10

----------


## Bucom

> 


    e-mail   ,  .    .  ?

----------

> :  ,     ,   .      ,    .
>           (  ):   -     ,  -   ,   .


      .    ,                .    .    .   .
             .        .

----------

> 


.
 ,    -  .  __  -.

  ,       -   .     -  ,  ,     ..
 (    ).

----------

> .
>  ,    -  .  __  -.
> 
>   ,       -   .     -  ,  ,     ..
>  (    ).


 ,    .

----------


## ann67

> ,


  20     .     .

----------


## EEFC_Client

> .
>  ,    -  .  __  -.


  .   .
**  -  ,    .
  :            ,      ,   ,   ,  ..      ,      ,       . ,  ,  ,            . 

    ,  ,  .  .

   -  .      -  ,    ,    .

----------

> .   .
> **  -  ,    .
>   :            ,      ,   ,   ,  ..      ,      ,       . ,  ,  ,            . 
> 
>     ,  ,  .  .
> 
>    -  .      -  ,    ,    .


  ,                  ,  .

----------


## business woman

> ,        ,   . ,  -       -     .    .  .   !!!  .    -  . ,   ,   .    .  "" -      ,     ,     .         :    .


 .  ,     .

----------

> ,  .


+1 ...       - ,  -   " " -   .
 -      -.




> -  ,    .


   .      ... , " "   .
   .
     -   ,    .
     -   "  "          .

-    ... 
,,         -       ""  .           , ,          -  .

----------

> :  ,     ,   .      ,    .


+1000
            ,   .

----------


## .

> e-mail   ,  .    .  ?


,   .

----------


## Bratello

> .    ,                .    .    .   .
>              .        .


          ?   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
     - .      ,   .  ,       ,  ?

----------


## Saloncomm

14  20.

----------

13.10   ,    50000 .          ,   ,       .   .

----------

,   24  -   ...   ,             -  -    ?     -.... :Frown: (

----------

> ?   ? 
>      - .      ,   .  ,       ,  ?


      .     .       ,     ).          - . 
                .   ,        ( ). ,       ()   .        .             -- .       .    .       4    .        , .       .

----------


## .

.      :Smilie: 
,    .       ,    .

----------

.   ?

----------


## Sesol

-   31-     (50 .).
       16-17-

----------


## Bionicle12

> .   ?


 , -.

----------

,  24-   ....   ?...     - -  ,   5-   !!!! :Frown: (((((((((  ,    ...

----------


## M@

, !
      .     /.

01.11 ,        22.10.   3     23.10, , ,    .

          ,       :Big Grin:

----------

!

----------

23.10  17 ,   24 31.   .

----------

!   :Smilie: 
        -     .  :Frown:

----------

> 23.10  17 ,   24 31.   .


  ... .       30-   17-.

----------


## Sesol

,   ,   -   16-17,   31.10
  ,    .
,           ,        :Smilie:

----------

.    .  21   . 
 .     .          .   .  ,             .

----------

> .  ,     .


   ?   2-.                        ?

----------


## business woman

> ?   2-.                        ?


    .   .      ,           .

----------


## Klim

,    :

 :
  ,   -  .

----------

,    ,    ?
   ,    ?

----------

> 23.10  17 ,   24 31.   .


!     23.10  17 ,  !

----------

> .   .      ,           .


 ,      (    ""      )       - , ,  - woman

----------

.   .  .    .     2- .

----------

-   /   ... --.... .... :Frown: (

----------


## gbrs

4     ( 15  28 ),     -  28-.     100 000 -  "" (  ?     ).    -        (- 29-),          /,    .         :   -      -    :Frown: .

----------

> 4     ( 15  28 ),     -  28-.     100 000 -  "" (  ?     ).    -        (- 29-),          /,    .         :   -      -   .

----------

,  -  -    160           .
1.           ( )   .   ,        ,   ,     -   -   .
2.      - -    100          ,         (   ,  ) -        - ,         .   ,  --      .
       ,        .             ,  -  .
3.   ,    ,    -     -     .  -  -     . 
 -   -    ))))

----------

!!!

    ,    .
 .....

----------

23- .   .  31-        -      :Frown:  -  .

----------

> 23- .   .  31-        -      -  .




    1000 ,  ,  ,         , 
         ,    .
    ,   20-25 .
  500, (      ,      ),    .
       ?

----------

1,5  .    ,       .   .        .     12-.  3    .  :Frown: 


   :   :
 23- 3   4-   33 
 24- 5   6 (   )   80 
 27-  4   4,8   :Wow: 
 28-   
 29- 1   3-   1,5 
 31- 3   7-   287 
 1- 1    331 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

> -   /   ... --.... ....(


!       :Smilie:

----------

> 1,5  .    ,       .   .        .     12-.  3    . 
> 
> 
>    :   :
>  23- 3   4-   33 
>  24- 5   6 (   )   80 
>  27-  4   4,8  
>  28-   
>  29- 1   3-   1,5 
> ...



         ?

----------

> ?


    .    .          1  .

----------

3   22.10  2   27.10       .   ??!!!

----------

,   -  .       14 -    -  .   ...   ,       -,   ...""       -... ,    ...

----------


## kysmet

23 !!! ,     .   ???   !!!
  3     !

----------


## YUM

> ...
>  -   -    ))))


     ....     . 
,   "" . 
,   ... :Wink:

----------


## marina1705

14    !!   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Saloncomm

.          .
 31.10  01.11 40 000

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Wink: 
   -  ,     .   ,    .
   -     ,      ,     ,   ,    .   :Frown:

----------

,      ..........
  ??????

----------

22:07     13, 14, 18,  30 .

    !

----------


## manyacha

> ?


      .         30.10.   . :Wink:

----------


## Ali

!
 -      -       ?

----------

27  28 . 20  15 ,       .      :Smilie: . +  5    30 .     ,      .

----------

23.10,  .    ...  :Smilie:

----------

!     24.11, ,  1 .  25.11  30.11   .          ,   .     - .     .    ,  ,    ,   .  , .     - ,   /.

----------

2   24- !!! ,   2....... .... :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> - .     .    ,  ,    ,   .


    ,   28.10.2008     .     ...   -    .......       . :Frown:

----------

,    !  :Smilie: 

   ...  :Frown: 

     ,       -  ...

----------

-    !!!     !!!     ,    .       .

----------


## VFR800

,  -   ?
,     ,  ,  .  .

----------

,    -  :Smilie: 
....      -          ....?
 , - -     -      . ....?

----------

> ,    - 
> ....      -          ....?
>  , - -     -      . ....?


  . , ,    2003.    .        :Smilie:

----------

> ,    - 
> ....      -          ....?


    .   ..   ,          .  ,     ,      .

----------

.    .    .   2 . -  1 .  .

----------

. .)

----------


## Grizzli

.   3000   27.10.08      .  -      ,   ,  --,.

----------

(),     ?
  22.10,         .

----------

> (),     ?
>   22.10,         .


        ...     ...

----------

-  ?      !

----------

!!!
-  ,    ......

  ...........

----------


## EEFC_Client

!
    ,         ...   ,       ,   ...

----------

,     ...........

----------

,   ,       ?      6 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...     ...


  :yes: 
      .      20/10.  ,       30/10.   - .       ...

----------


## Bucom

2 / (,   - . 100 ..)   .        .  (    , ,    -  ""     ).

----------

> .      20/10.  ,       30/10.   - .       ...


C        ...

----------

> .   3000   27.10.08      .  -      ,   ,  --,.


             .

----------

.  .   ,     .  31-     2    .      :Wink:

----------


## Julia-adm

.
  05/11  5 .    07/11.
  ,      .

----------

-      ,      ,                   ,           
,   ()       ~ 100000 $     25000 -30000!!!!!!!!! -    !      ))))         !!!!!!

----------

,               50% !!!!

----------

. ,        .

----------

22.10 -  11,5 .,  330 .      .
 .

     ,     24 .

     ?   ?

----------

> (),     ?
>   22.10,         .


   .      ,      449-1-449.        .     , ..    , -  . ,     ,   ,  .
     ,        . ,  ,        . 
 ,   .

----------

> .      ,      449-1-449.        .     , ..    , -  . ,     ,   ,  .
>      ,        . ,  ,        . 
>  ,   .


    " ".

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,       ?      6 ?


?    .   .      .      ( ,    ), . , . .

----------


## YUM

> ,               50% !!!!


  "   "     1,99  ...   4     .     (    )  1.85 (  6    1.5!)   , -   . 
 ,  ,  ""   "".     ...

----------


## YUM

> "   "     1,99  ...   4     .     (    )  1.85 (  6    1.5!)   , -   . 
>  ,  ,  ""   "".     ...


(          .
  ?)

----------

> !     !  ,  ,  ,     -  ,     !


   ,     .              -   ,     ,        .

----------


## spab1

> ?    .   .      .      ( ,    ), . , . .


 . ,  ,         (     , -, ,   ).       ,      .

----------

> ,  -   ?
> ,     ,  ,  .  .


    , ..      !!!!!

----------

> ,    ,    ?
>    ,    ?


      , ..  /    . .   ...
P.s.

----------


## --

...

 ,  ? 
   " "    ""   "" -   ... 
  !     - .
  -           .
  -    ,    .
     . ))))))))))))))))))))))
    .

P.S.      -          .

----------

*--*



> 


?

  ,      ,        .
 ,   ..

S   ,     ,    ,   , ,  ?

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,     ,    ,   , ,  ?


. .   ,   ,    ,    .

*--*,    .   . ,     .   ,   -        8    (    ) -  ,  , ,  .   , , .

   ,  ,        .

----------

> ,  ,        .


    ,   ?       -?

----------


## Demin

**,           ?

----------

*Demin*,          +   6   .

    ,   .  ,    "", , ,    , .. ,        ,      ,     ,      .

----------

> **, 
> 
> . .   ,   ,    ,    .
> 
> *--*,    .   . ,     .   ,   -        8    (    ) -  ,  , ,  .   , , .
> 
>    ,  ,        .


 ,            .
 -   -   ...  .
          -   .    -       .       ,     -  .  ?        . 
      ,        .       -      .         -      ""                .    ?  .

----------

-

----------


## Demin

**, 


> +   6


    .   .  .    -   -    -    .

**, 


> 


 .  ,    -    ,    ,    . ?



> ...


    ,        .     -     ?




> .    ?


   -   ?   :Big Grin:   :Wow:    , ?      ?    .    .   ,   ?

----------

> **,     .   .  .    -   -    -    .


. ,        ,   .

         6 ,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 6  ...?


     :   .       - , .        ,  .. ,        ,        (  )         .         ,         . ,   (  ,     , - ,   )     ,     :     ?.        ,       .    .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> . ,        ,   .


       (c)   :Big Grin:

----------

> **, 
>        (c)



     ,     .   :Wow: 

   ,   ,     ?  -?

----------


## boomy

.
...  
   ,      .                     . .

----------

> .
> ...  
>    ,      .                     . .


 ..

----------

> ?   ?


,   ,      ...(         ""  ,     ?)

----------


## .

,   ! !

----------

.      - .

----------

-

----------

,   
(   175-)
     ?

----------


## Bucom

: "   ... ...     ?" ->      .

: "- (.)  ",  : ", ,  -    ,    " ->    ?    ,    ?

 : "     - " ->   ,  ,  ,            . ,    :
"[18:11 10.11.2008]Fitch    12  
   Fitch    12    ""  ""       .
   - ,    -, ,  ,  " 24",  " -", , , , , , , . //" ->    .
    "   -  ...".  : "   ?".

----------


## +

> : "   ... ...     ?" ->      .
> 
> : "- (.)  ",  : ", ,  -    ,    " ->    ?    ,    ?
> 
>  : "     - " ->   ,  ,  ,            . ,    :
> "[18:11 10.11.2008]Fitch    12  
>    Fitch    12    ""  ""       .
>    - ,    -, ,  ,  " 24",  " -", , , , , , , . //" ->    .
>     "   -  ...".  : "   ?".


    9000  !       !         !

----------


## Bucom

> 9000  !


   ?  .         , ,       .  .          ,      .      (   ).

----------


## .

,        !        !

----------


## - -

.

 ,   ...
 ...  .
   ""...
      ...
 ...
    .
    "".
   .
 !

----------


## Demin

* - -*,   .      ,   ,    .      .   ,         .      ,   -  .

----------

2       .

 :Wink:     ?
   500 000

----------

,      11.11.08     
 .......   
     01.12.2008

----------


## Bratello

.   , ,   .   ,      - .
   ,  6-     .   -  .    12-     ,    .  ,   10-   11-      :Frown:

----------


## __

!
        ..
    ...

----------

> !
>         ..
>     ...


  .  10

----------


## 2008

> ,  6-     .   -  .    12-     ,    .  ,   10-   11-


  - . :yes:   ...        :Wink:

----------


## Bratello

> - .  ...


   ,         .

----------

,   ,        .  ,     .

----------


## MEME

- ....         /   ?    /   23 ,    6 !!! 
,        ?

----------


## manyacha

[,        ?[/QUOTE]

  "" . -  .   ,   .

----------


## Grizzli

-     ? ?      ... :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> ...(


  .   ,       ?  ? ...    ,   ...     .   ...

----------

> - ....         /   ?    /   23 ,    6 !!! 
> ,        ?


    (  )  ,      .         .  .          .

----------


## M@

,  ,    .      "-",          .      , , , ,   .
 :Smilie: , -  ,     ,       ,    ,     .

 ,      ,  .  5, ,     :Smilie: ,    .

----------

> ,  ,    .      "-",          .      , , , ,   .
> , -  ,     ,       ,    ,     .
> 
>  ,      ,  .  5, ,    ,    .


     -,   -, ,  (  -)  1   ,   !!!     - 550 . .+15 . ,     600 .  20  .
       .    -        ,  100 . !!!
   !

----------

,      =(            .    ,     . , ,  ,    ,       ,       =(

----------

,    990 .

----------


## MEME

?    . (-). 1600 . - 2 .

----------

-      8  "  ".    -  9-.  -       .    15 -     .

----------

,  ,    .  ,      =)

----------


## .

> ,      =(            .    ,     . , ,  ,    ,       ,       =(





> ,    990 .





> ,  ,    .  ,      =)


 ,        :Wink:      ,  ,  ,  ""  :Wink: 

 ,         ,   .

----------


## saigak

> , ,  ,    ,       ,       =(


     !

----------


## .

*saigak*,     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Sveda

! ...
17-   , 19-    ... 
      ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## komcat

- ,   :Frown:      -  ,   :Frown:

----------


## .

*komcat*,    ,  .    .      ,

----------


## komcat

*.*,  ,   ,     .

----------


## sveto4ek

/   /

22    30        18 .    5              ---.

----------

,      20 . -    !  !      !         .    ,    ,         ...

----------


## MEME

:  / 21  ().   ,       .
 ,     .   :Smilie: 
 :Wow: 
-      ? (  -)

----------


## Olga376

1      .           ?

----------


## Sesol

.

----------

> 1      .           ?


  -,     .   - , . - 0 . -,    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   ,   .      ..

----------

> -   ,   .      ..


   .  ,      ,     .     ,     ?

----------


## Larky

> ,     ?


 


> .     .

----------

> .  ,      ,     .     ,     ?


   ,    .

----------


## s

, ,    ,   .
        .   .    ,      ,      !     -        ,   .  ,         ! 
 ?
           ?

----------

.  :Wow:

----------


## Depronix

?   ...

----------

> .


  ? -   ,           .

2 Depronix:



> 25  2008 .  ‑       "‑  " ()   .     ‑,      18  . ,  200 .    ,      ,       .
>   -

----------


## .

**,     :Wink:  ,  .
..    ,      ?

----------

?
28.11
2        .

----------


## .

-    -    14-00   30.11.08 (  ).    1.12.08    .
 .

----------

2.12.2008     20.00       !

----------


## Men(rus)

:yes: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    -    14-00   30.11.08 (  ).    1.12.08    .
>  .


, ,   ? 30.11 -  !

----------


## Demin

,  .... -        .   :Cool:

----------

> , ,   ? 30.11 -  !


-  .....

----------

-   )      . 01.12.08  .      -.      15      .    (,    )    .     ,     25.11.08           (..    ).  -  15         .      -     . ,  .

----------


## Taiska

> -   )      . 01.12.08  .      -.      15      .    (,    )    .     ,     25.11.08           (..    ).  -  15         .      -     . ,  .


,    ,    ,     --. ,  , ...

----------


## Men(rus)

?        "" .




> , ,   ? 30.11 -  !


       ...

----------

,     ,  (

----------


## .

.        2 ,     .  27,11    ,    ()   (  ). 1,12   2    ,   .   ,    ,   .   .    ,  2009 .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  (


 ,  ,    ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  .....


      ,    ,    -   ...   ...
    -      ,   2   -   ,           .       .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    -   ...   ...
>     -      ,   2   -   ,           .       .


   -           . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Wink:

----------


## Bukva

.    ,  ,  ,  -    17.30,    . , , 17.30,-      :Smilie:             ,      .

----------


## saigak

> -           .


  -         .        .(,  ).,  ,   . ,    .

----------


## Demin

*Bukva* *saigak*,       "". *Bukva*,   ,     ,  , *saigak*,  .

----------


## Bukva

""   17.30.       -   :Wink:  ,   , ,    ,        -  :Smilie:

----------


## 88

-,           -?! . -   .           ?

----------


## Bukva

?  ?   ...
   50 , 30  , 8 , ( .)    ,   , ,1200  , 1500 , 35 . ,      
      .

----------


## saigak

- 500       500 -  -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,        -


 ,     -     -     16.00.
       15.00  :Frown:

----------


## 88

250 .  , - .  10 .  .            .  1000-2000 .         .  -     17.30  ,    ?      -  ,   ,      ,    .     , -,      ,     ,    .       .   -         . ..         -     .    5-10           , .        ,          ,        ?

----------


## saigak

> ,          ,        ?


!  .

----------


## 88

,    -  .     ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      -.    30.
  - (  )     20.

----------


## 88

-  50 . ,    -  100 .

----------


## Bukva

60    :Wow: .   ,  .

----------


## ivva

,      ?         , ,    ,      . , -,   ?

----------


## Bukva

...,    ...    ,     :Frown: .
    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 88

,   10       .             24.        ,       ,         .      ,           -.   -            (-   ).          ,     -    ,      .   ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       .      .       .

----------

> ,   10       .             24.        ,       ,         .      ,           -.   -            (-   ).          ,     -    ,      .   ,         .


          -   ?

----------


## YUM

> ...,    ...    ,    .
>     ,


    .   ...
     ...     .       -  . -    , . 
,    ? :Wink:

----------

- ?     ,    ,          .  :Frown:      (-,     ...).     ,  .

----------

> ,       .      .       .


  .    -     .  ,  ,    2 .. . -  , -  ...

----------

> -   ?


 -    .   ,  .

----------


## Foxis

1000 .  .     .
..     .  :Lol:

----------

,   . 104.         .  .     .  ,   .

----------


## M@

> ,      ?         , ,    ,      . , -,   ?


,   ,     ,    .

   ,  1,5    .  , -    .    ,       .     .   :Wink: 
      - ,     , , ,  -   .  ,      ,   ,        .
    . ,  ,  -      ,    ,               .

----------


## 88

> -    .   ,  .


   ,   .      ,       . -         .    ,       ,  . -    .   ,     ,     .    .    .       -  . ..          -.    ,        .  /      .

----------


## Foxis

,     .     ,      .      ,   .     ,    ?   ,        .   .
      -?   ?  .

----------


## .

*Foxis*,       ,       .   ,        ,   .

----------


## Foxis

.
      .

----------


## .

?   ,      ,   .     ...    .

----------


## Foxis

" "    .  .   .    ,    -   .     ?

----------


## Zazakon

!!!
   -   -,     -        !
    ,     -   ???      10  ,   ?
     -   () -    !

 -    -  ,    - ( )  . ,       -      !

  - ,  !

----------

!

----------


## business woman

> !!!
>    -   -,     -        !
>     ,     -   ???      10  ,   ?
>      -   () -    !
> 
>  -    -  ,    - ( )  . ,       -      !
> 
>   - ,  !


+1

----------

!!     2009 ???        ...

----------

> -  ...!


??!??! 600. -   20. - /   2008,    ??? 
           ...

----------


## Demin

> 600. -   20. - /   2008,    ?


 .

----------


## Zazakon

> ??!??! 600. -   20. - /   2008,    ??? 
>            ...


1. 250 / !
2. 10  /
3.   +  -.
4.   -

----------

//       
 22-01-2009 


        .  ,         ,        ,    .

   (211)           (326) .        20  ,      .

     ,   . ...          ,     .           ,        ,   ", -         .

   ,       , -       -.        200  .

----------


## Zazakon

dp:
=============================================================

	21.01.2009 18:01

   ()          ""  .     .

"       ,         ,      ", -   ,    .

 ,             .           (211    -  , 256   ).

 ,      (20  ),      .

 ""   ,          ,     .

",             ", -   ""  .  ,   ,    ,      .

"    ,      .   ,           " ", -   ,     "".

 ""       ,        .

"     ,         . ,                .           ,        ,   ", -   .

 ,          .  ,      ,         . ,  ,   ,   .

",      ", -   .     ,         . 

"" ,          ,         "  300- -"  49 .

        15 .          2008 .            200  . .

  ,      - . "        .   ,     -     .    -       ,           ", -   .  

,         ,      .        .


========================================================


  -   ...       :    - ...

,    ,       !!!!

   2008   ,      -     "".
..        .   !

        ,   .              -           ,   ....

----------


## 88

,    ,    .        .

----------


## Zazakon

> ,    ,    .        .


 ,     -     ,   !
-            ((

----------


## Larky

> -


   -  -,    ...

----------


## Demin

*Zazakon*, 


> ,     -     ,


    -    ... ()
  -       . .



> 


  :Wow:    ?   :Wow:

----------


## Zazakon

> *Zazakon*,     -    ... ()
>   -       . .
>    ?


1.   
2.  ,  20..
3.  .  ,    250/ -    .
       ,   ...

    ,   -          ,       !, ..

----------


## Demin

*Zazakon*, 


> ,   ...


  - .   :Big Grin:   ?



> ,   -          ,       !, ..


  .   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Zazakon

> *Zazakon*,   - .    ?
>   .


 .
,    .

----------


## Bucom

> .


   ,    .

----------

, -    8:30:00  21:00:00

----------


## Zazakon

> ,    .


    ,          , ,   ,         ...?
 ,   ...
 .  .
     "" ,    ,      ,     .
  -      -      ,  -  ,     .
     ,     =  ,      .
(      -       ,   ,     ,    ,  , .    ,     ,        ....)
  !

   , !

----------


## Zazakon

> , -    8:30:00  21:00:00


   ???
    8:30-17:30
http : // vefk . ru / services / corporate / bank-client . p h p

----------


## Zazakon

> , -    8:30:00  21:00:00


 ...        :Smilie: 
   17:41 -   :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Bucom

> !


      ,             "" -   , , -       '      .

----------


## Zazakon

> ,             "" -   , , -       '      .


  - - ???
       -    ,   -       .

----------


## Bucom

> ... ???
>    .


  ,    ,   (   ,    "" ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,  -  ,     ,   -      .      .

----------


## business woman

> -,  -  ,     ,   -      .      .


,                 :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Zazakon

> -,  -  ,     ,   -      .      .


       ?  :Smilie: ))
   ... )))

  IPO ,      ))    ,   ...
 ,             ))))
        IPO .
 :Smilie: )

   ,   ...        .
           , ,      !
ĸ,  ...    ...        ,     ....
    -    90%      .

----------


## EEFC_Client

,  ,  ,    
http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...9/02/17/182087

----------


## Ortho

, ,           ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

> , ,           ?


   ,    (,  , -    ,  ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  , -    ,  .


, ,    -   -    :Frown:

----------

9-        -.             ,    .

----------


## .

:Smilie:  ,    ,  .
        ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  -2-3 . -       .
        -  ,   ,  ...   ,    ,   ...

----------


## Nice

19          :   -  - (-) (),   (-)      ꔻ ().

----------


## EEFC_Client

.        ?

----------

...          ?      ?

----------

,     ?   .  .   (50%), -   .
   -   . ?  :Smilie:

----------

, 19  -  .   ""  -   25-    (-),     ()   50%  ,       1          10  ,       10  ,     .

"                 ", -   .

----------


## _

.  :Smilie: 
"" -  ,  -   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Taiska

> . 
> "" -  ,  -   .


,   .

----------


## Ortho

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  .       (  - )    . 

        .       .       .       . :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

> .


       ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

> .       (  - )    .


    ,      6 ,    ,  .      ,   ,  , , 50%     .

----------

> ?


,      ""  :Redface:  ,    .




> ,      6 ,    ,  .      ,   ,  , , 50%     .


   .    . , ,             (  ,        ). :yes:

----------

,     ,   ?




> ,      ""  ,    .
>    .    . , ,             (  ,        ).

----------

> ,     ,   ?


 . 
    .

  (),     .        .     .

 , ,      .      .           .... :Wow:

----------


## spab1

> .


  .          . :No-no:

----------

> .          .


   .         . 
 , ,    . ,      .

       . 
  ,         ,  . 

    . (    ).   ,   .

----------

. 
http://www.fontanka.ru/2009/02/25/064/
 ,        
25.02.2009 14:22 
          .        ,   67  ,  ,           . 

,   ,       44  ,  10        . 

   ,       .   ,     . 

,  18  2009           .            1 .  ,       -   ,    2,5     . 15           .

----------

""   ,       2009    2000 ,    200000 .
 ,  .
  ,  ,    " ..."  14,                ,   4    2000 - .    ,   .
, -   .  :Frown:

----------


## 88

,      ?

----------

201 .

----------


## 88

-  - (   4  ,     ,          .... .,   ,      19 ,     21 ,      .... .   ).         .      ,         .

----------

,        ,  ,    .
   ,              ,       .    ,          ,      ,        .
       . 50,      ,     ,   - 50/50 .

----------


## liluty

,  2009.   40.. ,   85..
 2008.  65.. 
         4.2008.   :
-   2008.   ,      !!!!!!!!!!      , ..         .

  !!!-   .
    .14.

   ,
   - ,      (     ,   ,       ..)
        ,     (    ,        )  ..
   ,    ?!    . .

----------


## sema

... 
http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2009/03/04/finance/404472

----------

,    ,  ,     -  ,    24.12.2008,       200 ..
, ,        .

----------


## sema

> , ,        .


  .

----------


## REM21

,     : " !!!"
 -        ?   ,              ?
   -,          ,     --    ,      (  - )!   -   !

----------


## sema

.   -             - (     -  ).   ,  -   ,   ,      (  2008           ),           .          ,     .      ,         л.

----------

> .   -             - (     -  ).   ,  -   ,   ,      (  2008           ),           .          ,     .      ,         л.


   " "?  - -   !             ?         - !    ,      ,  ,         ?!

----------


## sema

**,       .         .

----------


## YUM

,   ?     ,    ,  .  ,    (, ) . 
   " "   " "... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ""   ,       2009    2000 ,    200000 .
>  ,  .
>   ,  ,    " ..."  14,                ,   4    2000 - .    ,   .
> , -   .


  ,    ,   50 .      4000 .    .    .

----------


## sema

> ,   ?     ,   ,  .  ,    (, ) .
>    " "   " "...


      ))    ...        ,           ,       ...    ...    ...  ...    )))      ). 
       ()

----------


## M@

,       ?         ,        .
          ?

, ,        -  ...

----------


## EEFC_Client

-  ,     -     (,       ,  ).  ,      6401000,  ,     . 
  ,   .
  ,  ,  .

----------


## business woman

- ,       .

----------


## 88

,     -   .

----------

100  ,      ,   ,      .

----------

""   
25.03.2009 12:18

    ""      .

    .    .     . ,   ,          ,       .

,     ,    , ,     ""  -    .

:         ,   67   (44        10       ),  ,         .

18  2009           .           1 .

 ,       -   ,    2,5     "". 15           .

----------


## M@

...     .      ( ). 
 -     ?

----------

> ...     .      ( ). 
>  -     ?


-

----------

-  .

----------


## 88

. -  - .

----------

> ...     .      ( ). 
>  -     ?


     ,    , - . ,

----------


## EEFC_Client

.  

 : http://www.fontanka.ru/2009/03/25/053/

----------

.            1  .     .     -  ,     .     .
 ,     , , ,  -    ,        .    ,    -        .

    ,  .   .

----------

-   ,      .

      ,         .

  -   "   " (),            .

, 29  2008.              " "   6 .            ,       18  2009.          1 .         10  .    ,  50% -     " ""   "-".  ,         10  .

 " "    1990.    "".  2006.     "-  ".       ,   , ,        .

25  2009.

----------

> -   ,      .
> 
>       ,         .
> 
>   -   "   " (),            .
> 
> , 29  2008.              " "   6 .            ,       18  2009.          1 .         10  .    ,  50% -     " ""   "-".  ,         10  .
> 
>  " "    1990.    "".  2006.     "-  ".       ,   , ,        .
> ...



  ,   .     .

----------

25.03.2009,  17:44:22    26  2009.          "-  " ()         ,    .

   .         .

,    -      .    "   " () ,        ,         .

            ,     "-"      1  .,    .         .3 .159    (,     ).    ,  995  .    -.

----------

900  , -     - ,   .

 ,   ,     -  ,    .  ""      ,          "   ".       ,    .

----------


## ( .)

"        ,   ,    ,   4  160   (,        -        ),       26 ", -  .

" ,     ,       890  ", -  .



,     43  ???


P.S.              "  ".         .

, -,    ???

----------


## .

,      .

----------

,         .    -   ?

----------


## .

-        ,      .

----------


## Bratello

"" :

         890  .            .     ,        .       ,       40  .    ,        - .

   ,         .

        1   ,               .

  ,     26          ,          ,     890  .

        ,   ,    ,   4  160   (,       ,         ),       26 ,      -   .

      ,    .



    *   
    *  
    *    
    * 30  

 : , 
        .     -  ,     ,  - , -,   , -, -,   .

      -      .

        .       ,      .   ,      .



  ,    ()
 ,    ,       .                40  .

  ,         -   :      -     .  ,      ,     ,        .

        1       10  .

  50%  ,  25%         -.

, ,         . ,    ,       . 
http://www.vz.ru/top/

----------


## Ali

> ,         .    -   ?


 
http://www.asv.org.ru/show/?id=127845
  -    .
,   ...           .

----------


## Bratello

> http://www.asv.org.ru/show/?id=127845
>   -    .
> ,   ...           .


    .       ,  ,   .       .

----------

> .


 
       ,    ,           !

----------

-      -    ,   -  ,  ,      .   .

----------

. ,   ,    ?




> -    .

----------


## .

> . ,   ,    ?


 ,              ,   ?  :Wink:

----------

,         ,         :Wink: 




> ,              ,   ?

----------


## Bratello

> ,    ,           !


         ?   ,     ,  ,      ? 
       ,      ? ,   .     ,   ,      :Smilie: .    ,       .       ,    .

----------


## 88

> ,   ,    ?


       ,   ?    ,  .      .  ,  .

----------

-     ?

----------

daily,  -   (),         ,   .                 ,         .

----------

!
     ?
  ..

----------


## .

,     ,   .

----------

,  :
      ,    youtube       "    ".

----------

> ,  :
>       ,    youtube       "    ".


    .   .      .

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Demin

http://www.banki.ru/news/interview/?id=934983

_,    ?

  .      ,       .      .
_

----------


## spab1

> 


 : ",  !"     ,  ,    ,         -      (  , ),          ( , ,  )    ,        .         .

----------


## bsa-plc

.  -.  ,     .       ,               .

    -  .

    ,     .     ,     -  .    ,      .

 ,      .     (,   ..),            ..    .  ,     ,    ,      ,       10. ..   .    .

..     .     ,     100 000        ,    10    .        .

     .   , -, ,       ?    ,       ? 

    ,     ?      ,    -       ,         ,                   ?

----------


## stas

> , -, ,       ?


   ,   ,  ,    ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  .





> 


   .

 ,   ?  :Wow:  
 ,  ,         ???!  :Wow:

----------

. , .  :Smilie: 
       -     ,             (  ,  )  :Smilie: 
        ,         ",   .."
           "" .  :Wink:

----------


## Bratello

2 . 
 - ,  () -          -.
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Bratello*,     -  .   .           .    ,      . ,   -    ,  ,       .
  -   .      ?     ?

----------


## degna

> ,     .


   ?
          -

----------

.  ,      , -   .   .
,     (     ,   ,          ),        "      -    ,   "  .
           .

----------


## Bratello

> *Bratello*,     -  .   .           .    ,      . ,   -    ,  ,       .
>   -   .      ?     ?


      ,     ?     ,    ,     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Bratello

> .  ,      , -   .   .
> ,     (     ,   ,          ),        "      -    ,   "  .
>            .


    .   .   - ,          :Wink:      -:      ?    , ,   . , ,   ,     :Wink:

----------


## .

*Bratello*,       .     :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ?
>           -


  ,     .    -..., ,  .
  ,     .
       ...

----------


## Bratello

> *Bratello*,       .


      ,     .  -      .           ,       5    :Wink:  
      ,    ---,     ....   ,  .       :          ..  ..         -   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Bratello*,   ,       :Wink:   ,          ,    .    ,       .
              .

----------


## Demin

106.  , ,     ,        106    .

----------


## ROMKA

> 106


 !    106-  :yes: 
_"  ---"_  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !    106- 
> _"  ---"_


-....   ! ! !...-,   ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ROMKA

, ,     ,              -  . ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## Demin

*YUM*, 


> ! ! !...-,   ,       ...


     ?        ,  , 106?     -     ,    .    -    106   ?

----------


## Bratello

> *YUM*,      ?        ,  , 106?     -     ,    .    -    106   ?


     .        . 
       -    ?   ,         ?        :     ?
        ,      ,    :yes:

----------


## Demin

*Bratello*, 


> -    ?


  ?     ?



> :     ?


 ...       ?



> 


     170  ,  . 

 . -.     .        - " --!"



> -:      ?    , ,   . , ,   ,


   ?

----------


## Bratello

,     .     ,       :yes: 
           .     ,  ,       -  :Wink: 
         .     ,     ,     .    :          ,       ,   -   .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      ?        ,  , 106?     -     ,    .    -    106   ?


  ,              ,        .  ,        
 (  , ).
PS.    160?    ... :Wink:      15              . ,  ,         .
   ,          .
....

----------


## Demin

*YUM*, 


> ,              ,


 , ,     /   . ,   ?  .

       .




> 160?    ...


      - 


> 106





> 15


   ...  15 -  2009-15=1994 .            ?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  , ,     /   . ,   ?  .


,  . 
       ,  ..     .    ? - . 



> ...  15 -  2009-15=1994 .            ?


  ,       92- .
 ,  ,    .
 ,   ""        ,  - . 
            .
     .
, :         .

----------


## EEFC_Client

? 
  ,     ,  ?

  :      .
     ftp-,    ,  .  :
1)      ver.txt -   
2)    css.dbf - ,   ,  .    ,   ,  .
3)     14 (!)  ,      .    ,   ,    ,    .    , ,     ,     -  .       ,        ,         .
4)      .
5)  3 .   , ,   ,    ,   ftp-       .
6)   .  ,   .    ,     .
7)  5 . 
8)         14 ,    . 3
9)  5 .        -.

      ftp- 98 IP-,      . 

     ?       ,     ,   ,    ,    ,     -  "".   ,        -  ! 

 ,        ,           .  wireshark  .        .

----------

> *YUM*,      ?        ,  , 106?


106 ?         1, , ?   -   1              .

----------


## Demin

**,   ,    3 .
.



> 1


 106      .



> , ?


 106     .



> -   1


  -  ,   40101?      .    -  106  24.11.2004 . .    .    2.

----------


## Demin

*YUM*, 


> ,  ..     .    ? - .


   ( !) !          .

*EEFC_Client*, 


> ?       ,     ,   ,    ,    ,     -  "".  ,        -  !


...  ...        - ,   ,  ...       ?    ,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## EEFC_Client

> *EEFC_Client*, 
> ...  ...        - ,   ,  ...       ?    ,      ?


      ,   .    ,                 -.      .      ,     .  ,      ,    .  ,           ,         . ,  ,      -  ,       ,     .

----------

,    -    ?  SSL? 




> ,        ,           .  wireshark  .        .

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ,    -    ?  SSL?


   ,   ,    .   -  ftp,  21- ,          ,       :Smilie: .

----------


## Taiska

,             .
   ,   5       ,   (   )
 ,     .
    -    ,       ?
-      -   -,    .

----------


## EEFC_Client

> -    ,       ?


    ,    ,  ,    .          ,      .        ,          :-)
 ,         ,           .
     ?  ,  -   ,          . 
 , ,     16  (   )

----------


## REM

:
"      ()   ,             -     ʻ    -    Ż   25%     .      2,5  .  50%   .  ,        10  .

               10  .

 , , -   Ż        .           .      ,   30  2009 .,       . 

            ."

      .     .

----------


## Bratello

,   .    ?
  1.     .
  2.  :  .
  3.  :    .

----------


## EEFC_Client

:         .         "  "--" (-).

 ( --):       ,    ,    -          .

 ,          :-)

----------

.

----------

! 
     22  .
  ??????????

----------


## Larky

> ??????????


,     ... ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

...      ...   ?   :Frown:    ? :Abuse:

----------


## M@

,       (). 22-   ,  -.    , ,      .

----------


## REM

> ! 
>      22  .
>   ??????????


   .      ,  .  !

----------


## M@

,   ,         .   ,   ,      .

----------


## Allisa

[QUOTE
     22  .
  ??????????[/QUOTE]


 ,  ?

----------


## degna

> 22  .
>   ??????????

----------

.    .

----------

!!!
  !!!

----------

1  2010           90  ,      -   .        "    ".  ,       ,         ,   .      162 .
--------------------
,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,    ?


  .    .

----------

, ,  -       -  19- .    , 3       300,         10 000  60 000     ,         , ,     100 000        ?       .

----------


## .

,  -        ,   ,    -.
    ,

----------


## Bratello

19.06    .

----------

22.06.2009 13:08

 ,       (),     ,   ,    .

  ,             " "       ()  :  "",  "  ",  "",  "",  ""   "".

        ,     ,           .

 ,   ,      ,       .

    . ,            44  .         2  ..,        .

,   2006  2008           150  300 .  ,    ,  ,     "" ,       .

        2008         .            .

        .  ,   ,      .   ,        .    ,    .

     ,              .         ,    .

----------


## Bratello

,           .    :Smilie:

----------

> ,           .


  ,         -   .

----------


## Bratello

> ,         -   .


         ? :Smilie:

----------


## EEFC_Client

,   1      "". ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

. ,   ,     .

----------


## doli

?
    ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## M@

> ?
>     ...


     ,   ,  ,  ,        - ?

----------


## ll

.        ?

----------


## degna

> .

----------


## anton-123

,      " "?
  --  
===
1.1.6.     , **  ** 
1.1.6.1. **      (     ) *   200-00 ,   100-00 * 
===

        ?
    -      ?

----------


## Ortho

-    .   ,   -    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


-      ,    .   . ,  -   ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

-,     -.  -       (   ). 
         100   ,   -      .

----------

-   250/600  . 
    ,      ,        ,    ,  - .    .      ,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   250/600  . 
>     ,      ,        ,    ,  - .    .      ,    ,


,  ! ,     ,      -.

----------


## EEFC_Client

> -   250/600  .


  . 250/600 -     ,     -.   -  500/1000  .    -   250/400    :Smilie:

----------


## anton-123

, /c  .     -    .    ,       ?

   1%,    --      .

,   ,      ,    \     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,      ,    \    ,    .


      ?    ,    .    , 1% .

----------


## degna

> , 1% .


    ,      -  2 %

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   250/400


  " **" ??? !
      ,      .    .

----------


## EEFC_Client

> " **" ??? !
>       ,      .    .


    ,       -,      ..   ,      .            , , ,       .      ,  !

----------

2-    - ...(    -     ?  .   ..(

----------


## EEFC_Client

-   .        .  ,    ,  , . 
     -    ,  -   ,   . , -   . 
    -   ,     .

----------

,   .

----------

,  -    : ,     ,     ,     , . -  ,  .    ,      -    (-   2700,   ..)         .     ,    .     .    !
P.S.       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      -    ...    !


  ,     ...
   ,   ... , .     ,   . -  (   !).   .
         ...  :yes:

----------

> ,     ...
>    ,   ... , .     ,   . -  (   !).   .
>          ...


 ...      /,   2008 .    ,         5 .       ./. ?

----------


## EEFC_Client

> ...      /,   2008 .    ,         5 .       ./. ?


  ,            ,     .      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ./. ?


.  .

----------


## Ortho

.    :     " "           "" - 600 .         "" - 250 .  ,      .    (     ) ,      600 .,        .  -   ,  ,     . ,     -    10 .  " - ",   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...
> ,


 , ,    ?   ,    ,      -       -      ...
,       ...       .   ,    .

----------


## ARDIS

> ...      /,   2008 .    ,         5 .       ./. ?


  " "  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

..., ,   ,       ?

----------

,   - -       windows 7....
    ,  ?

 !

----------

,    -,   .

----------


## degna

> - -       windows 7....

----------

> ..., ,   ,       ?


    ,    .

----------


## 88

()    .      .  -   - ,      -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


   -   -   ,      .

----------


## dmmb

> ()    .      .  -   - ,      -


     ?   -  -  ,        , 24  .


    5        .

----------


## EEFC_Client

...
, ,       ,    .

    -    " "  1  ( , " ,   ,   ").
    -     :    "".    1  2010 .

 6   2  ,       .    ?

----------


## YUM

24.03.09



> sema  
> .   -             - (     -  ).   ,  -   ,   ,      (  2008           ),           .          ,     .      ,         л.





> " "?  - -   !             ?         - !    ,      ,  ,         ?!


   21.07.2010
    " "     1  ,   2008      "-".   21    "".

" "   ,      .       ,       " ".   ,         "",   "         ".

   "",          .      .        955,9   ,  .    ,    "-",     , .

          ,            .      .

    ,   " "  2009    200  .

  ""  !        .

----------

.
   ?
    - .
 .
    .
   .

 ?
,    2010  -   !     _.
         !!!     .
  .
..  ,    -  ,      .

      .

 ,   -   ,    ,    ""  ,   -  .
  -      -     .      ,   .

----------


## Bucom

,     "   !".      "" - ...

----------

,      -

----------


## Bucom

> ,      -


   -  (" .."). 
 " ",      ?

----------


## 88

,  ?            .     ? -   .

----------

,    ,         .

 .
-.

----------

,   ,,         " " ,   ,    ,  ,   ...        ,  %   , ,   :Smilie:

----------

.
 ,            .
    .
  -   ?
" - ,    -       .       "
 , ?  , !

----------


## 88

.       .         ,    .     -.   .     -      ,   .    ,     ,    .           .      .     . ..       ,     .  12             ,   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       " ".   -     ,    ,     .    ,   ,   3   , ,  ,     ,    -  ! (    ,    ,  - , ,    :Grenade:  )

----------


## 88

,     ,  .  ,    24  -     ,       .   .        -      .       ,         . ,  ,    ,   ,     ,           . ..      ,  -     .     -      .

----------


## degna

> ,    ,  - , ,


      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


,  .  :yes: 
, - -,     ,       ,   ,      ,     .    ,     ,  .   - -  .      .  :Abuse: 
     -     !

----------


## YUM

- "" .    . "" .    .   .  :
       . 
  ,   ,       . ,       .   ,     .    .    ,  ...
,     ,   "" - ,   .
  .   . .   "" -      .   ,    . ,     ?  - .   -   !

----------

"",    "".      ,  ,      .
        ,     .          ,     .       .

----------


## _

:yes: 
  ,        .       ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

3        3-  4- .      ,    .     ,   . .

----------


## Bucom

> 3        3-  4- .      ,    .     ,   . .


   -  .          ,  ..       "" .    -     (     ,  -  -     .   ).          ( ,   )   .   ( )  -  ,  " 01  2011   ""   ""                ,  -  " - ". ...      :
      50 
     5 USD   ."



> 


  .  46    111.  ?->

----------

-    8-800...!

     . - !
  !

  !!!!!!!!!!   ,     ...
   ,  .

    .
   -      ""?      ,    , ..                 "".

 ...        .
  ר Ѩ ???        ,     ,    !          ...    -    5 !!!

.
         2   !!!  - ???

    ,   - !

     !!!   !
 ,  ,     !

----------


## 88

,     .      .     ,       ? -   .

----------


## degna

> 


-

----------


## YUM

> 21.07.2010
>     " "     1  ,   2008      "-".   21    "".
> 
> " "   ,      .       ,       " ".   ,         "",   "         ".
> 
>    "",          .      .        955,9   ,  .    ,    "-",     , .
> 
>           ,            .      .
> 
> ...


 




> 10    
> 27.12.2011 12:40
> 
>                 ,  "".      ,             "-",       .
> 
>  955    ,    "-",     2009 .   ,      ,            .
> 
>           500   600  .       36,5    50  .  ,   26      "",   -    ,  50   -    .                 .
> 
> ...


 :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -          
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      . ,      .     -   (),     ,   ,  .
> 
> -  , - ,      .
> ...


               .  - !
     ! 
,   (    !)     : 



> ,  ,      .                  ,




 ,      ,   (?)      ,   
   "".  ,  ""       .
,    ,    ,      ,     "" 
  ,   ""     139 (    150)    (   ?).
 ,    -   ,    ,        .  , (   )     ,  ,   ""      ...
    ...

----------

